# Das war Wrath of the Lich King!



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

13. November 2008: Start von World of Warcraft - Wrath of the Lich King

Jetzt, 1 1/2 Jahre Später, kurz vor Cataclysm,stellt sich mir die Frage, was euch Am besten gefiel und was euch garnicht gefiel.

Mir waren am Liebsten der Dungeonfinder und das Twink-Equip (Lvl equip - 20% mehr EP etc.)

Was mir gar nicht gefiel waren die Heroischen Instanzen mit dem "Reinstürmen & bomben" denn dies war selbst zu beginn von WotLK schon Programm (cc? Was is das? Kann man das essen?)


Da aber jeder eine andere meinung hat und demjenigen gefiel was mir nicht gefallen hat etc. seid ihr jetzt gefragt!

Viel Spaß und viel freude beim dran denken was in den letzten 1/2 Jahren war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Bitte keine wie "Das beste war das ich mit WoW aufgehört hab" -> Was sucht ihr dann noch in einem WoW  Forum?

Liebe Grüße Howjin15


----------



## Uskper (17. Juli 2010)

ulduar ganz einfach der rest crap !!!


----------



## TheStormrider (17. Juli 2010)

Uff ansich fand ich die Hardmodes gut, da man Herausforderung für alle hat.

Auf der anderen Seite fand ich die HMs auch wieder gar nicht gut, weil man von den Bossen so schnell gelangweilt ist wenn man sie wieder und wieder macht. Pdk bis zu 4x die Woche pro Char.

Aber besonders schön fand ich die Quests / Bosskämpfe mit Fahrzeugen. Flameleviathan (Hero erst richtig lustig) oder die Quests unter Naxx.


----------



## Shocknorris (17. Juli 2010)

Was mir nicht gefallen hat, waren die ganzen Änderungen von Blizzard welches das gesamte Spiel in ein Casual-Game geändert haben. Kaum ein Spieler braucht mehr wirklichen Skill um ein Top-Equip zu bekommen.

Was mir gefallen hat sind die zahlreichen Erfolge die man erledigen konnte.


----------



## DasGehirn (17. Juli 2010)

auf der einen seite sagst du dir gefällt der dungeon-finder und aud der anderen gefällt dir nich das reinrushen und schnell marken holen, da stimmt doch was nich^^ nur durch den dungeon finder wurde es doch noch mehr zum brain-afk 2 marken holen


----------



## lolzz (17. Juli 2010)

Es gibt genau 2 sachen die mir übel aufgestoßen sind,der rest war okay.

1. CC wird selten oder überhaupt nicht gebraucht!

2. Man kann sich viel zu leicht für die end-content raids equipen auch wenn es nur icc normal ist


----------



## Toxickrit (17. Juli 2010)

Ganz Klar Naxx und Ulduar,und das Hammer aus sehn der t sets


----------



## Curumir (17. Juli 2010)

Schöne Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also mir hat vorallem das Suchsystem gefallen.

Das Design von ICC hat mit auch sehr gefallen, schön kalt und düster, war echt überrascht wie krass das aussah.

Generell haben mir auch die Level Gebiete und Tausendwinter gefallen.


Doch war die Luft nach ICC einfach raus, ich freu mich auf Cata!


----------



## Massìv (17. Juli 2010)

Mir hat der Kontinent Nordend ganz gut gefallen und ein großteil der Quests waren echt der Hammer!
Naxx und Obsi waren noch echt schöne Instanzen Ulduar war auch noch ok.
Was mir bicht gefallen hat wer eigendlich der rest ;(
In einem Verhältnis würde ich sagen 30/70   gut/schlecht
Aber ich bin WoW Suchti der ersten Stunde und bin mir sicher das Cata wieder 
richtig Klasse wird!


----------



## Wutprobe (17. Juli 2010)

PvP Leveln :> 
rest war alles shit ...


----------



## Eyatrian (17. Juli 2010)

Eindeutig  ICC. Eindeutig der geilste Raid  (Ulduar hab ich leider nicht mitbekommen) vorallem, weil der HM genau die richtige Schwierigkeit hat.


----------



## Ziceeth (17. Juli 2010)

Ulduar, rest is Bullshit.

Erst flamen alle das die Bosse zu schwer sind, nach dem die Bosse generft wurden, heißsts: GIEF CONTENT 

MfG


----------



## Howjin15 (17. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> auf der einen seite sagst du dir gefällt der dungeon-finder und aud der anderen gefällt dir nich das reinrushen und schnell marken holen, da stimmt doch was nich^^ nur durch den dungeon finder wurde es doch noch mehr zum brain-afk 2 marken holen




Sry hab ich verallgemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich meinte für Twinks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schors (17. Juli 2010)

like: ulduar,dungeonfinder,titel
dislike:pvp,heros,randomgruppen =p


----------



## Manotis (17. Juli 2010)

Icc fand ich echt spitze waren eig alle encounter sehr spaßig. 
Was mich hingegen total angekotzt hat war Ulduar noch nie so eine beschissene Raidinstanz gesehen mann war das ätzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja flamed mich ruhig aber der Mist mit den Panzern ging mal gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten fand ich diese ganzen kleineren Verbesserungen gut wie zum beispiel das lfg tool, oder das geänderte Ehre/bg system


----------



## Babrossa (17. Juli 2010)

am besten fand ich einerseits die quests in eiskrone, vor allem aus den instanzierten abschnitten wurde eine schöne geschichte gemacht, die geschichte von arthas konnte man verfolgen und miterleben. 
auch gut fand ich naxx, ulduar schon nicht mehr und pdk schon gar nicht. icc ist auch schön gemacht worden. 
allgemein fand ich wotlk besser als bc.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

+: Die Atmosphäre in Nordend / Naxxramas neu / Jeder darf zumindest alles "sehen", wenn er nur ein bißchen was von seiner Klasse und dem Spiel versteht
-: Ulduar (einfach nur öde "und den Boss lassen wir jetzt auch aus, der dauert so lange") / Instanzen ohne CC / "*Gogogo* brauch noch xxx Marken, lass den Boss mal auslassen, will dirket zum Endboss" / Itemverfall/schwemme


----------



## Paradiso (17. Juli 2010)

Uskper schrieb:


> ulduar ganz einfach der rest crap !!!



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Als ich das erste mal ICC reingegangen bin fand ich das auch noch ... OK. Aber Ulduar übertraf alles, auch wenn das Design schon in HdB und HdS zufinden war. Aber ich fande es sehr cool. Der Rest war wirklich einfach ... crap. 

Zu den Raids:
- Naxx, war jawohl nichts neues auser für Leute die es nochnie gesehen hatten.
- Obsi, war einfach Freeloot, auser man hatte kein Movement.
- Archa, war... JUHU T-Loot 4 all 4 free.
- Malygos, war ganz Ok aber das Problem war da einfach, dass sich viele nicht mit den Fahrzeugen anfreunden konnten.
- Ulduar, wie schin gesagt... THE BEST!
- PDK, war einfach unglaublich... hallo? T-Sets sehen gleich aus und dann auchnoch so .. komisch.... und harmode durch andere Instanz... langeweile? 4 mal das gleiche...
- Onyxia, war ganz OK. Aber heutzutage nichtmehr schaffbar, weil Movement verlangt wird.
- ICC, war bei den ersten Runs Ok. Aber der Buff hat wieder alles kaputt gemacht -.- ... zudem schonwieder ein neues HM Prinzip, was total für den Müll ist. Umstellen und fertig... superrr und wieder das gleiche....
- Rubinsanktum, war eine tolle Obsi kopie... aber vom Schwierigkeitsgrad endlich etwas besser.

Zu den Berufe:
- Spezialisierungen wurden uninteressant und ein toller RP-Effekt verschwand in den Hintergrund.
- Juweilier war einfach OP, wegen den Drachenaugen-Sokkeln.
- Alchemie wurde zur Kostenfalle.
- Ganz cool waren die PassivSkills von den Sammelberufen (ausdauer und so)

Zu den Klassen:
- Tut mir Leid, aber zu viele Gleichwerts-Anpassungen! Einfach zu viele! Schurke ist halt kein Bombchar... es sollte Supportskillungs geben .... jeder Tank tankt alles? .... Mana? Oh die blaue Leiste? Ach seit neustem ist die so auf 99% am Ende des Kampfes.... 

Das Leveln:
- Ein Pluspunkt für das Phasing und neue Questdesign (Flug- und Fahrzeugquests)
- Gruppenquests? Kann ich allein!

Erfolgssystem:
Nettes Feature, welches zum spielen anregt. Doch viele Sachen sind zu ungleichmäßig, was Belohnungen angeht. 
Sachen die jeder schafft geben Titel, aber sehr schwierige Sachen geben nix auser 10 - 20 Punkte.

Das PvP:
Es gibt PvP ... lol paladin BÄM

LFG-System:
Ich möchte da wirklich nichts zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weekly:
Nett, aber ich fand es besser als man noch mit Sinn und Verstand in einen Old-Raid gegangen ist.


Im gesamten:
Wotlk ist und bleibt im Gegensatz zu BC einfach das schlimmere Addon. Es wurde zu viel Einheitsbrei fabriziert und 
man merkt es doch, was es aus dem Spiel gemacht hat.
Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass Wotlk nichts gebracht hat. Einige Punkte sind sehr schön und dafür kriegt Blizz ein großes
Lob von mir. Dich es lief viel zu viel schief.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (17. Juli 2010)

eigendlich hat mir alles gefallen. nur die umsetzung war mies. das einzige wo ich wirklich sagen kann "super gemacht" war das level eq und der dungeon finder und dualspec. da ich auf blutkessel gespielt habe, waren die normalen inis zu einfach und die hardmodes für die meisten zu schwer... ich glaube wir haben nicht mal yogg im 25er normal down weil meine gilde aus movementkrüppeln bestand. wäre naxx schwerer gewesen, wäre das sicher nicht passiert. die kämpfe mit den fahrzeugen waren mir auch zu blöd... die waren zwar einfach zu steuern die fahrzeuge aber einige leute habens trotzdem nicht hin bekommen... warum habe 5 jahre viel zeit in eine klasse invenstiert, wenn ich dann nacher aufm motorrad rumfliegende leute einfangen darf? angenehm fand ich auch das andere design der sets. die pvp sets hatten ein anderes design als die pve sets (in tbc war es ja nur eine andere farbe).

der absolute minus punkt ist für mich der kurs den blizz aktuell einlegt. inis werden generft, leute bekommen ihr gear hingeschmissen (einen tag vorm pdk patch haben noch leute zu mir gesagt "boah nice gar war bestimmt viel arbeit" oder haben mich gefragt warukm ich so und so und so skille oder so sockel oder das oder jenes... fand ich gut^^ auf der einen seite bekomm ich fame und auf der anderen seite kann ich anderen schurken helfen. 2 tage nach dem patch, als ich in die neue ini wollte und gesagt hab, dass ich full t8 habe und ein guter dd bin kam nur "jo hab ich auch..." und er war nicht wirklich erolgreich in ulduar und hat failig gesockelt...). ich weiß noch wie wir rottface gekillt haben... ein hunter hat 2 minuten melee dmg gemacht weil er im boss stand, 3 leute afk, 5 sofort in der suppe verreckt... normalerweise sollte blizz dann einen instantwipe einführen... we rnicht hören will muss fühlen und da men nicht übers internet leuten im rl die knochen brechen kann oder die chars in den inis einfach umboxen kann, müsste sowas kommen.

der absolute plus punkt war die landschaft. wotlk war das genaue gegenteil von dem abgespacten tbc was mir auf lvl 70 so auf die nerven ging, dass ich das erste mal das spiel aufgegeben habe. jede landschaft sah anders aus und es hat gut zu nordend gepasst. echt nice gemacht.

trotzdem war wotlk immer das selbe und darum werde ich mit cataclysm nicht kaufen. aber nach 5 jahren wow war das ja klar^^ hoffen wir mal, dass ihr euch cataclysm nicht um sonst kauft^^

ah hab was vergessen: erfolge = epischer fail! schlecht von anderen spielen übernommen. ich will nicht mal was für meine punkte aber ich habe auch keinen bock, dass das gesamte bg irgend ne scheiße macht weil es dafür 5 dreckige punkte gibt.....................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111!!!1111111 1!11!!111oneeleven


----------



## Wowler12345 (17. Juli 2010)

Schlecht war:

1.Ich fand die Schwierigkeit der normalen Raids zu einfach und, dass man den heroischen Modus nicht schon von Beginn spielen konnte, denn so hätte es nicht viele Gilden nicht gleich den Spaß verdorben.Wobei Ulduar eine richtig guter durchdachter Raid war. respekt.

2. Die T9 Sets waren wirklich schlecht, da jetzt Rüssiklasse fast gleich aus.

3. Ich fand die Ak-Bosse einfach nur scheiße, weil gleich jeder das beste Set hatte und der Boss viel zu einfach war.
Gut war:

1. Die Levelgegenstände

2. Die Story war gut.

3. Die Fahrzeugquests waren gut.

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Hugo2000 (17. Juli 2010)

Uskper schrieb:


> ulduar ganz einfach der rest crap !!!



Genau wie dein Post, und mein Post, ist Posthunting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (17. Juli 2010)

Mir GEFIEL, dass das Spiel Casualfreundlicher gemacht wurde. Mit BC hab ich noch nicht mal den Rat gesehen...
Mit Wotlk hab ich bei jedem Raid den Endboss gesehen, und es hat einen heiden Spaß gemacht dahinzu kommen. Und einfach war er auch nicht.

Und CC wird schon gebraucht aber nicht mehr in Hero inis. Zu anfang von Wotlk war das Beste, wenn man einen Schurken, einen Pala und einen Jäger dabei hatte. Nur zu dem Heutigen Equipstand kann man Heros auch cleaeren wenn man mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rollt.


----------



## Paradiso (17. Juli 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Eindeutig ICC. Eindeutig der geilste Raid (Ulduar hab ich leider nicht mitbekommen) vorallem, weil der HM genau die richtige Schwierigkeit hat.



Hallo? Bitte... Bitte sage mir was das für eine Schwierigkeit hatte.. omg...


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juli 2010)

Am besten fand ich die neuen Lv Gebiete.

Weit besser als Leveln zu Vanilla und auch besser als das meiste in BC.

Vorallem das DK Startgebiet war geil.


*
*


----------



## Paradiso (17. Juli 2010)

MewMewMewtu schrieb:


> Mir GEFIEL, dass das Spiel Casualfreundlicher gemacht wurde. Mit BC hab ich noch nicht mal den Rat gesehen...
> Mit Wotlk hab ich bei jedem Raid den Endboss gesehen, und es hat einen heiden Spaß gemacht dahinzu kommen. Und einfach war er auch nicht.
> 
> Und CC wird schon gebraucht aber nicht mehr in Hero inis. Zu anfang von Wotlk war das Beste, wenn man einen Schurken, einen Pala und einen Jäger dabei hatte. Nur zu dem Heutigen Equipstand kann man Heros auch cleaeren wenn man mit dem Kopf über die Tastatur rollt.



Es ist doch grad das tolle, wenn man sich hocharbeiten muss.... BC RULES!


----------



## ePY (17. Juli 2010)

Gut fand ich das Dungeonsystem im lowlevel bereich von classic bis bc hat das leveln sehr spassig wieder gemacht.
Levelitems mehr ep für quests und mobs.
Ulduar und Naxx war sehr gut der rest war eher zum einschlafen ausser lk.

Das was mir nicht gefiel.
Kein CC mehr tank bindet einfach alles an und los bomben. Zu bc wäre das ein unding gewesen Tdm hero raum vorm 2 boss sag ich da nur.
Und das der gewisse Kick fehlt wenn man Boss gekillt hatte.


----------



## Paper (17. Juli 2010)

Shocknorris schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefallen hat, waren die ganzen Änderungen von Blizzard welches das gesamte Spiel in ein Casual-Game geändert haben. Kaum ein Spieler braucht mehr wirklichen Skill um ein Top-Equip zu bekommen.
> 
> Was mir gefallen hat sind die zahlreichen Erfolge die man erledigen konnte.



wann werden die leute endlich kapieren,dass ein game mit so einer hohen spielerzahl IMMER ein casual game sein wird!!!


----------



## Gustav Gans (17. Juli 2010)

Als ich noch gespielt habe gefiel mir das System in BC, erst Ruf zu machen um die heroischen Inis gehen zu können, CC wurde gebraucht und die Klassen unterschieden sich. 

hab dann aufgehört als die Klassen "angeglichen" wurden, jeder konnte plötzlich CC (wurd zwar nicht mehr gebraucht) jeder konnte ein wenig heilen, usw. Einheitsbrei eben, dafür habe ich keinen Holypriest gelevelt. 

Hab dann mit lvl 80 aufgehört, die Rüstungen wurden gleich und alles machte kein Spass mehr, nur noch durchrennen keine Taktik mehr. Und PvP war nicht mein Ding. Aber sonst war es ne schöne Zeit.

Gruß
Gustav


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juli 2010)

Achja und das schlimmste war in meinen Augen, der Dungeonfinder in seiner jetzigen Form!

Für lv 80 um flink Heroes zu machen ganz nett, aber unter lv 70 hast du nie einem zum questen Gefunden.


----------



## Korgor (17. Juli 2010)

Was mir gefallen hat: Ulduar

Was mir nicht gefallen hat: Rest

Hoffe, es wird mir Cataylsm etwas besser.
Ansonsten wars das mit WoW für mich.

Gief teh ril äpix bäk
Classic > all

Will wieder:
Rang 1-14
Ruchlose Morde
5 Tage AV´s
Classic Raids
Ohne Fleiß kein Preis (dass man sich über Epics wieder freut - als ich mein PvP Hammer (AV) hatte, war ich überglücklich und hab nurnoch gepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Dauerhaftes abfarmen von "normalen Instanzen" aka Strath etc. bis man *full T0 hatte !* und *dann erst* T1 holen !

Auf gut Deutsch Vivendi aka Blizz, pls stellt paar hardcore Server und dreht die Schraube wieder um 200% rauf.

Edit:
WoW war von *Anfang* an *kein* *Casual Game*!


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juli 2010)

Paper schrieb:


> wann werden die leute endlich kapieren,dass ein game mit so einer hohen spielerzahl IMMER ein casual game sein wird!!!



Ähm, WoW hatte vor Wotlk auch schon um die 10 Mio und da hat man nicht alles Zucker in den Arsch geblasen bekommen.

Blizzard ändert einfach nur die Zielgruppe.

Edit: Ok, muss mich umentscheiden, das schlimmste an Wotlk war nicht das Dungeonfinder System, sondern schlicht und einfach die Community.

Selbst auf nem instant lv 80 kiddy full T10 Privat Server erlebt man nettere Leute.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

Paper schrieb:


> wann werden die leute endlich kapieren,dass ein game mit so einer hohen spielerzahl IMMER ein casual game sein wird!!!



/sign. Und wann werden die Leute kapieren, dass sie alle Casuals sind, denn sie spielen das Spiel zum Spaß in ihrer Freizeit also "gelegentlich"...wären sie "pros" wie viele anscheinend glauben hätte sie a) gar nichts gesehen und könnten jetzt nicht so blöd daherweinen, und b) würden sie mit dem Spiel ihr Geld verdienen, denn kein anderer als "pro"fessionelle Speiler verdienen den Namen "Pro"


----------



## mmeCeliné (17. Juli 2010)

Mir hat, dieser Content alles in allem gut gefallen, dass man so schnell und einfach an gute Gegenstände gekommen ist, war mir ganz lieb und ich hoffe auch das sich daran nichts ändern wird! Auserdem fand ich die einführung der Accountgebundenen Gegenstände großartig.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juli 2010)

Wann werden die Leute endlich kapieren ws ein Casual Game ist?

Mensch ärgere dich nicht ist z.B. ein Casual Game, aber ein gutes MMO kann niemals! ein Casual Game sein


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

wann werden die Leute endlich verstehen, dass ich ein gutes MMO nur machen kann, wenn ich möglichst vielen ermögliche, das zu sehen wofür ich mir so viel Mühe gegeben habe...und ein MMO ein MASSIVELY-Multiplayer-Game ist, was Massen voraussetzt und nicht Eliten

aber ist ja egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokulus (17. Juli 2010)

Ulduar und der Chopper !


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (17. Juli 2010)

Was hat mir mit WotLK gefallen? Hmm...
Genau! Das die 15% an Hardcoregamer, oder auch liebevoll "Nerds" oder "Freaks" genannt, rumgeheult haben wie ein kleines Kind das man den Schnuller weggenommen hat, als der gesamte Content für normale Spieler wie mich, den restlichen 85%, zugänglich gemacht wurde. Endlich konnte ich mal richtige Equipment erspielen, ohne gleich Stunden, Tage oder Wochenlang irgendwo farmen zu müssen, meist nur für ein einziges Teil. Dafür habe ich weder Lust, Sitzfleisch noch Zeit. Denn ich will spielen, richtig spielen und dabei meinen Spaß haben. Ich habe früher mal Gold gefarmt fürs schnelle Reiten (700 Goldstücke, das war ein vermögen) und das hat mich schon fast nen Monat gekostet, denn mehr als 1 bis 2 Stunden am Tag und 3 bis 4 mal in der Woche hielt ich das gefarme nicht aus. Stupide, eintönig... das war für mich kein richtiges Spielen. Das ist genauso langweilig wie das stundenlange hochleveln in Japan-RPGs, nur um dann gegen den Endboss zu kämpfen und zu merken dass das Spiel vorbei ist.
Seit dem Dungeonfinder war ich noch nie so oft in Instanzen, viele waren für mich neu. Ich war sogar das erste mal mit Raiden, und das obwohl ich WoW seit 2005 spiele. Nun, warum war ich nie raiden oder nicht in sovielen Instanzen!? Daran schuld sind eben die ganzen "Progamer" mit ihren hohen Anforderungen. Das hat mich total eingeschüchtert wenn sie nach Leuten mit Epics suchten. Epics hier und Epics da, Erfahrung und natürlich die Instanz im Schlaf können. Deswegen habe ich mich nie irgendwo gemeldet, selten wurde ich angesprochen ob ich mitkommen wollte, das waren dann aber meist Spieler wie ich, mit denen konnte man entspannt durch die Instanz.
Aber nun habe ich endlich die Chance an gutes Equipment zu kommen und somit muss ich mich nichtmehr einschüchtern lassen von den ganzen Idioten die eh nur ihresgleichen sucht, denn ich habe 85% Spieler zur Auswahl die genauso sind wie ich, vorallem angenehmer. Denn wenn ich schon sehe wie sich hier einige aufregen das es zu einfach wurde und man nun ohne "Skill" an jedes Equipment kommt... mit solchen Leuten will ich nicht spielen.
Und bitte, kommt nicht mit eurem "Skill" an, denn WoW benötigt keinen "Skill". Wobei denn? Knöpfchen drücken kann jeder und mit den richtigen Guides hat man im PvE ne gute Rotation und beherrscht seine Klasse mit etwas Übung. Genau, Übung, aber keinen Skill (Können). Das ist doch lächerlich. Demnächst wollt ihr mir erzählen man bräuchte für CS und Co noch Skill hm? Das ist doch nur Glück und schnelle Reflexe. Skill könnt ihr beweisen beim Schach spielen wenn ihr den Gegner trickreich ins Schach-Matt drängt.
Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit PvP an, WoW ist und war nie ein PvP oder eSport Spiel, das haben leider die "Progamer" dazu gemacht, da sie rumgeheult haben das sie PvP haben wollen. Damals gab es weder Arenen noch Schlachtfelder. Es wird im PvP nie ausgeglichen sein, weil WoW nunmal für PvP nicht ausgelegt ist. Spielt Guild Wars oder sowas, da habt ihr genug PvP und das sogar besser als WoW.

Tja, herrlich was WotLK mit WoW gemacht hat, es ist nun einfach ein... Spiel! Und keine "Arbeit" wie sie viele Freaks nennen, die rumheulen "mimimi ich hab mir alle Items hart erarbeitet" aber waren wohl selber nie wirklich arbeiten. Geht doch Regale beim Aldi einräumen, dann wisst ihr was Arbeit ist.
Aber das ist nur ein kleiner Teil auf den Blizzard nichtmehr hört. Die Mehrheit will WoW einfacher? Die Mehrheit kriegt es auch! So einfach ist das, wer da nurnoch rumheult WoW wäre zu einfach ist die Minderheit, die können mir doch egal sein, ich hab meinen Spaß und kann nun endlich mal alles vom Spiel sehen und muss dafür nicht mein Leben für Opfern.
Jaja, es gibt auch Leute die angeblich trotz Arbeit genauso weit kommen. Ich meine, sie erzählen es. Erzählen kann man viel wenn der Tag lang ist.
Wenn ich "Mensch Ärgere Dich Nicht" nun jeden Tag spiele, ist es kein Casual Game mehr. Ihr seht, an der Aussage ist nichts dran, das MÄDN ein Casual Game sei und WoW nicht. WoW macht auch nicht Süchtig oder frisst zuviel Zeit, das macht der Mensch von allein wenn er es zulässt.
Und der Chopper: Den wollt ich auch gerne, genau wie das Mammut, aber dazu braucht man verdammt viel Geld oder Geduld. Da sag mir nochmal einer WoW wäre zu einfach. Wie kommt man schnell an 19000 Goldstücke (ohne Goldseller)? Also ich schaffs grad mal mit Leveln von 1 bis 80 auf 4000 bis 5000 Gold. Klar, die Hardcoregamer schaffen da wohl das dreifache, aber da sieht man das WoW an vielen Stellen nicht zu einfach ist, sondern immer noch sehr fordernd.

WotLK war ein super Addon und Cata macht WoW noch besser und vertreibt hoffentlich nochmehr Progamer.


----------



## cabcola2 (17. Juli 2010)

ich fand es war allgemein eine tolle erweiterung (bzw. ist!) am besten fande ich auch den dungeonfinder und ulduar


----------



## Blablubs (17. Juli 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Icc fand ich echt spitze waren eig alle encounter sehr spaßig.
> Was mich hingegen total angekotzt hat war Ulduar noch nie so eine beschissene Raidinstanz gesehen mann war das ätzend
> 
> 
> ...



Lass mich raten, du gehörst zu den Leuten, die außer für die Weekly noch nie in Ulduar waren und nicht wissen, dass sich hinter dem XT noch mehr Bosse verbergen. Ulduar war vom Encounterdesign echt anspruchsvoll, teilweise gehörte schon was dazu überhaupt erst in den Hardmode zu kommen, nicht wie in olol ICC, wo man einmal auf Hardmode klickt uzm umstellen.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (17. Juli 2010)

Mir hat bis jetzt auch classic wow am besten gefallen, aber da hatte ich auch noch viel zeit. inzwischen ist es auch so noch angenehm zu spielen und die ganze freizeit geht nicht für wow drauf, und man sieht trotzdem den gesamten content, da das equippen um einiges schneller geht, was ich gut finde. Die besten sachen wo s schön heroisch drauf steht sind acuh net für alle erschwinglich genausowenig wie die erfolge, daher hat man trotzdem eine abgrenzung der verschiedenen spieler.

zusammengefasst sag ich mal:

gut: aussehn der sets, twinken, dungeonfinder ( auch mit teleport in die ini!!! ), AK, equippen, HM content, und auch der normale content, wie auch schon on BC die tokens, und tier sets für marken find ich auch gut und zum aufwerten dann tokens ( wer classic gespielt hat weiß das erst mit AQ sowas eingeführt wurde und davor musste man zT ewig auf sein set warten während andere sachen schon entzaubert wurden ) 




schlecht: pdk normal war zu leicht, pvp ( war au schon mit BC scheiße da man gear für PVE und PVP getrennt hat, das war in classic au viel geiler ohne abhärtung ), Erfolgzugebombe und Punkteverteilung, zu viele dumme titel (jenkins mein ich damit net der war noch cool aber es gibt viel zu viel vorallem von den feiertagen), community hat sich stark verändert und zwar relativ üble.


----------



## Sarjin (17. Juli 2010)

Like: Ulduar, Dualspeck, icc, accountgebundene Gegenstände,möglichkeit twinks in heros schnell zu equipen, der gute ansatz von Blizz Real ID, Dungeonfinder, das Erfolgssystem, die ausmerzung von komplett unnützen talentbäumen vieler klassen (Akran und frost is endlich zu etwas gut halbwegs).


Dislike: Die Aufspaltung von Raids in normal modes und hardmodes (Casual könn mich echt mal), die letztentlich bis dato schlechte Umsetzung von Blizz Real ID, pdk,das epics nimmer epics sind sondern komplett normale klamotten,die tatsache das durch den Dungeonfinder die Leute nimmer wissen wo der eingang zur ini is,das alle klassen angeglichen wurden in jeder hinsicht anstatt die unterschiede genau zu definieren, die allgemeine verringerung von nötigem Skill um vieles zu schaffen (Instanzen ohne cc wahren zu BC zeiten oft undenkbar [Man möchte mal an tdm erinnern]),das das BC tokensystem rausgeschmissen wurde und durch irgendwelche Experimente die nix taugten ersetzt wurde, gibt zu viele Titel im spiel - jeder sollte einen Titel erlangen können aber Titel wie von Sturmwind von Darnassus oder so sind müll.


----------



## Schlaviner (17. Juli 2010)

Toxickrit schrieb:


> Ganz Klar Naxx und Ulduar,und das Hammer aus sehn der t sets



War das mit den T-sets jetzt ironie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



äh mir hat am besten das Erfolgsystem und die Bosse/quests mit Fahrzeugen gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Pre event 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Wann werden die Leute endlich kapieren ws ein Casual Game ist?
> 
> Mensch ärgere dich nicht ist z.B. ein Casual Game, aber ein gutes MMO kann niemals! ein Casual Game sein



WoW besteht zu 80% aus casuals..und was bringt es, ein spiel zu entwickeln, wenn nur 20% der spieler es durchspielen? die einzigen die keine casuals sind, sind die elite gilden, die sponsoren etc haben. nur weil man 8h am tag spielt, heißt es nicht dass man sich über den "casual rang" erhebt.


----------



## Düstermond (17. Juli 2010)

Obsidiansanktum, Auge der Ewigkeit und Ulduar


----------



## Korgor (17. Juli 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich mal richtige Equipment erspielen, ohne gleich Stunden, Tage oder Wochenlang irgendwo farmen zu müssen, meist nur für ein einziges Teil. Dafür habe ich weder Lust, Sitzfleich noch Zeit. Denn ich will spielen, richtig spielen und dabei meinen Spaß haben.


Dann geh nur deine HC´s...
Da bekommste dann deine Epics in den Arsch geschoben, ich hoffe das gefällt dir.
Für Epics soll man Arbeit vollbringen und net nur stur ohne Skill was bekommen. 
Wenn man zu 60 z.B. n Epic hatte, da wusste man, dass er was dafür tat.
Desto länger man für 1 Teil braucht, desto mehr Spass hat man hinterher damit.
Mehr als die Hälfte die mit T9 rumrennen waren noch nie in Ulduar / Naxx.
Diese rennen gleich weiter um schnellstmöglich das beste Equip zu haben. 
Und später wundern sie sich, warum sie aus dem Raid gekickt werden... 0 Skill
Und ich kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass die meißten, die mit T9 / rest Marken Kram rumrennen 0 Skill haben.



Black schrieb:


> Ich habe früher mal Gold gefarmt fürs schnelle Reiten (700 Goldstücke, das war ein vermögen) und das hat mich schon fast nen Monat gekostet, denn mehr als 1 bis 2 Stunden am Tag und 3 bis 4 mal in der Woche hielt ich das gefarme nicht aus. Stupide, eintönig... das war für mich kein richtiges Spielen.


Deshalb hatte nicht jeder Depp n Epic Mount - zeigte von Arbeit.
Das ist richtiges Spielen.

WoW war zu Beginn (Classic) auf Leute mit viel Zeit ausgelegt.
Und nein, das heißt nicht, dass man Arbeitslos sein musste.

*Len ist nun Tv schauen*


----------



## BlackSun84 (17. Juli 2010)

Mir gefiel:

- Questdesign
- Fahrzeugkämpfe
- Ansätze von Phasing
- Story der Horde, vor allem der Verlassenen
- Zul'drak mit der Story rund um deren Götter und den Untergang des Imperiums
- Anspielungen auf WC 3 (Verlassene Strand, Frostmournehöhle)
- Quest rund um die Titanen
- kein zuviel an SciFci mehr wie bei BC

Mir gefiel nicht:

- Story der Geißel und die von Arthas zum Ende hin
- Eiskronequests (da hätte man mehr draus machen können)
- Patch rund um das Kolosseum
- ICC-Patch (lachhaft kleine Belagerung)
- der Tod des PvP
- kein CC mehr 
- Rushinstanzen
- ödes Markenfarmen
- kein tolles Dailygebiet wie Quel'denas

Wrath war aber durchaus sehr gut, nur das Ende gefiel mir bei BC mit Quel'danas besser. Es fehlte mir der Knaller am Ende von Wrath. Minibelagerung von der Eiskronenzitadelle, die trotz der tollen Instanzen kein episches Abschlussgefühl mehr gaben. Daran mag auch die Story mit dem doch irgendwie lieben Arthas und dem neuen Lichkönig Bolvar eine Mitschuld haben.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juli 2010)

Ja also, dann sind die dungeonfinder Typen doch die wahren Nerds und nicht die "angeblichen 15% Hardcore Gamer" Wenn sie nur spielen um 80 zu werden und egal ist, wie oft sie die langweilige stupide selbe ini spielen müssen.

PS: Ich wette ich hab weniger gespielt als die meisten "Casuals", die alle Stundenland in Dala rumgeposet haben, und ich hatte den LK im 10er trozdem schneller down.


Um gut zu sein muss man nicht viel Spielen, aber Leute ohne skill werden das halt ne kapieren


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (17. Juli 2010)

* Paradiso 99% sign!! nur ich fand naxx echt GEIL..*

sonst echt 100% meine worte


----------



## Korgor (17. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja also, dann sind die dungeonfinder Typen doch die wahren Nerds und nicht die "angeblichen 15% Hardcore Gamer" Wenn sie nur spielen um 80 zu werden und egal ist, wie oft sie die langweilige stupide selbe ini spielen müssen.
> 
> PS: Ich wette ich hab weniger gespielt als die meisten "Casuals", die alle Stundenland in Dala rumgeposet haben, und ich hatte den LK im 10er trozdem schneller down.
> 
> ...


Das stimmt allerdings im heutigen Content.
Es reichen pro Woche z.B. 3h um weiter als die Casuals zu sein und um in der oberen Liga zu spielen.

So und nun wirklich Tv schauen.


----------



## Jobbl (17. Juli 2010)

Mir hat Ulduar sehr gefallen. Als ich das erste mal drin war, das war einfach nur Geil.

Was mir nicht gefallen hat war:

1. Dass mein die selben Raids immer wieder gehen musste, nur mit anderen Schwierigkeitsstufen.

2. Die T Sets: T7 und t8 waren ja noch ganz ok...aber t9 und t10 gefallen mir garnicht.

3. Dass in den Hero Inis einfach kein CC mehr benötigt wird...einfach nur reinrushen und bomben


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings im heutigen Content.
> Es reichen pro Woche z.B. 3h um weiter als die Casuals zu sein und um in der oberen Liga zu spielen.
> 
> So und nun wirklich Tv schauen.



casual heißt "gelegentlich" und 3h pro woche sind gelegentlich damit währe man ein casual spieler....casual =/= noob


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> casual heißt "gelegentlich" und 3h pro woche sind gelegentlich damit währe man ein casual spieler....casual =/= noob



/sign, aber sowas von


----------



## Hadez6666 (17. Juli 2010)

Mir haben am Besten Gefallen:
- Das Phasing - Endlich Quests die mal was bewirken und nicht mehr so aka Geh mal die Burg Erobern und sobald man alles gekillt hat is die Burg wieder in Feindeshand.
- Das Accbind Equib - Twinks schnell zu Leveln is doch was feines.
- Der Dungeonfinder/SZ-Browser (Einzeln gesehen) - Endlich Questen und gleichzeitig gruppe suchen da muss man seine Zeit net mehr in Städten vergeuden oder sich auf den LFG-Chan Konzentrieren
- Mehr Story - BC war ja damit eher wenig los
- schöne Questgebiete
- Mehr Mounts - viel mehr vielfalt

Was mir nicht so sehr gefallen hat:
- Das LFG-Tool (oder Besser das fehlen) - Gruppenquests sucht man imm ernoch im Allgemeinchan oder per /rnd Flüster das is nervig. das Tool hätten sie drin lassen sollen.
- Der Dungeonfinder/SZ-Browser (Zusammengesehen) - das man nicht in beiden zugleich sein kann is blöd.
- Das man zu früh in Heros rein kommt (in die Schwierigen) - als Warri mit 33K Life 25% Avoid grad mal 3 Teilen T9.1 in HDR Tanken mit Pala Heal der 22K Mana hat is einfach nicht machbar. (jedenfalls kanns ich net) oder HDS als Tank mit Grp Kommando Grün-Blau-Aldor is auch net schön, dann 		sollen die och bitte in den einfachen inis geschickt werden bis sie das equib haben.
- Das addon Gearscore klar für sich ganz gut wenn man wissen will wo man steht aber mann sollte nicht mehr andere scannen dürfen nur noch sich selbst.


----------



## Korgor (17. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> casual heißt "gelegentlich" und 3h pro woche sind gelegentlich damit währe man ein casual spieler....casual =/= noob


Tv schauen... not!

Und damit zählst du schon wieder zu den Pro´s.
Weil Casuals meinen, dass man dauerhaft raiden muss um "gut" zu sein.
Es gibt eig. keine Casuals und Hardcore Zocker.
Im Endeffeckt kann jeder mit der gleichen Zeit das gleiche erreichen.
Man muss die Zeit nur richtig nutzen...

Edit:
Dann sind die "Casuals" gleich weit wie die angeblichen "Pro´s"...
Klingt scheisse, ist aber so.


----------



## Blablubs (17. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> WoW besteht zu 80% aus casuals..und was bringt es, ein spiel zu entwickeln, wenn nur 20% der spieler es durchspielen? die einzigen die keine casuals sind, sind die elite gilden, die sponsoren etc haben. nur weil man 8h am tag spielt, heißt es nicht dass man sich über den "casual rang" erhebt.



Glückwunsch, du bist einer von vielen Leuten, die die Bedeutung des Wortes Casual nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Tv schauen... not!
> 
> Und damit zählst du schon wieder zu den Pro´s.
> Weil _*Casuals *_meinen, dass man dauerhaft raiden muss um "gut" zu sein.
> ...




NOOBS meinen, man muss dauerhaft zocken...nicht casuals und ja es gibt genausowenig nur casuals und hardcorezocker wies nur noobs und pros gibt. ich bin casual und trotzdem gut in dem was ich tue. das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun. es gibt "casual pro gamer" genauso wies "noob hardcoregamer" gibt



Blablubs schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du bist einer von vielen Leuten, die die Bedeutung des Wortes Casual nicht verstanden haben.



nein du bist einer von den vioelen, die irgendwelche englischen begriffe nehmen und sich ihre eigene bedeutung dafür ausdenken..geh mal auf "dict.cc" und suche casual


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du bist einer von vielen Leuten, die die Bedeutung des Wortes Casual nicht verstanden haben.



Öh....gelegentlich?...würd ich jetzt mal so sagen...*mal im Wörterbuch nachschlag*.....aja da steht's..."gelegentlich"..also hat er es vielleicht doch verstanden und du nicht? Oder du meinst was anderes aber verwendest den Ausdruck "Casual" dafür?


----------



## Marcel Ballier (17. Juli 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Hallo? Bitte... Bitte sage mir was das für eine Schwierigkeit hatte.. omg...



Ja genau.
Du hast bestimmt schon LK 25 Hero 20 mal gelegt oder ?
Ach hau ab in deinen Keller und spiel da den Troll


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (17. Juli 2010)

mir hat die naxx neuauflage sehr gut gefallen da ich zuletzt vor bc dort drin aktiv raiden war^^
was mir gar net gefallen hat bis jetzt sind die 5er instanzen wobei man hier absolut kein cc braucht was ich persönlich langweilig finde


----------



## Korgor (17. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> NOOBS meinen, man muss dauerhaft zocken...nicht casuals und ja es gibt genausowenig nur casuals und hardcorezocker wies nur noobs und pros gibt. ich bin casual und trotzdem gut in dem was ich tue. das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun. es gibt "casual pro gamer" genauso wies "noob hardcoregamer" gibt
> 
> 
> 
> nein du bist einer von den vioelen, die irgendwelche englischen begriffe nehmen und sich ihre eigene bedeutung dafür ausdenken..geh mal auf "dict.cc" und suche casual



Dann lern du erstmal Deutsch...
Große Buchstaben hast du in der Schule nicht gelernt?


----------



## Koradas (17. Juli 2010)

Ich fand das neue Quest-system am besten.

Nicht mehr dieses Sinnlose "der da hat ne Kanone auf mich gerichtet, töte mal alle von der Rasse da" sondern ne richtige Story, also schöner "verpackt".

Und Natürlich den Dungeonfinder!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Dann lern du erstmal Deutsch...
> Große Buchstaben hast du in der Schule nicht gelernt?



mh..jetzt fällt dir kein argument mehr ein und du musst im internet mit rechtschreibung kontern?
gott wie arm die leute immer sind..wenn einem nix einfällt einfach das thema wechseln
gib einfach zu, dass du die diskussion verloren hast und hau mit deiner rechtscheibung ab.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Juli 2010)

Hier zietiere ich mich mal gerne selbst: "Casuals sind keine richtigen Casual Spieler. Sie verwenden den Ausdruck nur als Tranung dafür, dass sie in wirklichkeit noobs sind. Die wirklichen Pro Spieler spielen weniger als "Casuals"."


----------



## Blablubs (17. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> nein du bist einer von den vioelen, die irgendwelche englischen begriffe nehmen und sich ihre eigene bedeutung dafür ausdenken..geh mal auf "dict.cc" und suche casual



Ist mir vollkommen egal, was dabei rauskommt, es geht um die Bedeutung, die es in der Gamer Szene hat und um nichts anderes. Du hast geschrieben, dass jemand, der 8h am Tag spielt trotzdem nicht zwangsweise über den Casual Rang hinaus kommt und das ist einfach total falsch weil es der Bedeutung des Wortes in jeder Hinsicht widerspricht.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hier zietiere ich mich mal gerne selbst: "Casuals sind keine richtigen Casual Spieler. Sie verwenden den Ausdruck nur als Tranung dafür, dass sie in wirklichkeit noobs sind. Die wirklichen Pro Spieler spielen weniger als "Casuals"."



womit du mir ja eigentlich recht gibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
casual =/= noob. der begriff wird einfach nur falsch benutzt. inzwischen ist bei den "möchtegern pros" der begriff casual als beleidigung gemeint, obwohl dierichtigen pros ,wie du sagst, noch weniger als casuals sind



Blablubs schrieb:


> Ist mir vollkommen egal, was dabei rauskommt, es geht um die Bedeutung, die es in der Gamer Szene hat und um nichts anderes. Du hast geschrieben, dass jemand, der 8h am Tag spielt trotzdem nicht zwangsweise über den Casual Rang hinaus kommt und das ist einfach total falsch weil es der Bedeutung des Wortes in jeder Hinsicht widerspricht.



du widersprichst dir. einerseits sagst du , dass casual ein szene begriff ist, der mehr oder weniger noobs bezeichnet. andererseits sagst du, dass leute die 8h spiele immer mehr als casuals/noobs sind.
also brauche ich nur viel spielen um kein noob mehr zu sein?


----------



## Blablubs (17. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hier zietiere ich mich mal gerne selbst: "Casuals sind keine richtigen Casual Spieler. Sie verwenden den Ausdruck nur als Tranung dafür, dass sie in wirklichkeit noobs sind. Die wirklichen Pro Spieler spielen weniger als "Casuals"."



Kann man in 90% aller Fälle so unterschreiben, ja. Übrigens, die Leute, die von sich selbst sagen, dass sie zwar Casual seien aber dennoch gut spielen würden sind erfahrungsgemäß meistens die Leute, die so ziemlich gar nichts auf die Kette kriegen.


----------



## Dexis (17. Juli 2010)

Zu den Charakteren:
- Von den Charakteren her fand ich die Ausweitung der Talentbäume gut, weil damit bestimmte Skillungen eigenständiger wurden (z.b. Druiden Katze oder Disziplin Priester) und ebenbürtig zu den anderen Klassen wurden.
- Die Boni der Berufe fand ich auch eine tolle Idee, wobei der leichte Nachgeschmack da ist weil man gewisse Berufe wg. der Boni nehmen muss, um ganz oben im Raidcontent alles aus dem Char rauszuholen. Schlecht fand ich dagegen, dass Berufe-Spezialisierungen wie z.b. bei der Lederverarbeitung komplett ignoriert wurden.

Zur Umgebung:
- Die Idee, für das Addon zwei Startgebiete zu bilden um den Spielfluss besser zu gewährleisten, war schonmal ein guter Ansatz.
- Das System des Phasings ist eine tolle Sache, es ist definitiv attraktiver und hält einen eher bei der Stange.
- Mir fehlten mehr von diesen schönen Questreihen wie z.b. die Pforte des Zorns in der Drachenöde oder die Eröffnungsreihe zu den Söhnen Hodirs in den Sturmgipfeln. Also Situationen, die definitiv mit dem Spielgeschehen zu tun haben und auch Veränderung reinbringen.
- Ein einzige Katastrophe war die Wahl Dalarans als Hauptstadt. Durch das enge Zusammenlegen der Händler/Lehrer/Banken/etc. und der Fülle mancher Server wurde das Aufhalten zu einer einzigen Qual. Es lagt immer und überall, ganz schlimm zu den Stoßzeiten zwischen 18-20 Uhr, wenn die Raids starten. Das Fliegen war auch nicht erlaubt, das ein richtiger dicker Minuspunkt. Und wenn wir schonmal dabei sind: das ist eine verkackte Menschenmagier-Stadt, da ist alles viel zu klein! Ich passe als Taure mit Mount nicht überall durch!^^ Ist doch kacke -.-

Zu den Dungeons/Raids:
- Die 5er Instanzen sind teilweise schön anzusehen. Aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist einfach viel zu niedrig angesetzt. Wenn man mit einer vernünftigen Gruppe z.b. nach Azjol-Nerub ging und sich danach wieder hinausportete, war der 15min-Debuff nichtmal abgelaufen. Das kann es wirklich nicht sein. Das wurde erst mit der Einführung der drei ICC-Instanzen besser. Ich meine, die Arbeit für das Erstellen der Dungeons ist ja sowieso da, wieso müssen die so derart zum Lückenfüller verkommen? Da kann Blizzard mehr draus machen. Ich verstehe bis heute nicht, wieso Elemente wie das CrowdControl so gut wie weggeschmissen wurden. Der Tipp an Blizzard wäre, statt sich dauernd auf die Raids zu konzentrieren und da viel Schläge für zu kassieren, sollten sie die 5er Instanzen wieder richtig knackig machen, sodass jeden Tag schon genug Herausforderungen gegeben sind. Dann wären die Raids nämlich wirklich die Kirsche auf der Sahne und nicht wie z.b. PdK lästiges, schnelles Abfarmen.
- Die Einführung des 10er/25er Raids ist eine gute Sache, ebenso wie das Umschalten auf die Heroic Version (leider erst ab ICC).
- Naxxramas zu bringen wirkte wie etwas Aufegwärmtes zu präsentieren, da aber die Wenigsten das zu Classic zu Gesicht bekamen (mich eingeschlossen) war die Idee nicht verkehrt.
- Ulduar ist für mich definitiv die beste und schönste Raidinstanz dieses Addons, noch vor ICC. Das ganze Angebot an Aufgaben und Herausforderungen und des Designs ist absolut stimmig: tolle,verschiedene Schlachtvarianten; storytechnisch sehr geil aufgebaut; Epics, Legendary und Mounts... was will man mehr?
- PdK ist der größte Reinfall. Langweilig, öde, zu kurz, zu lootabhängig (hier begann der Wahnsinn mit der Spamerei im /2 von wegen "Item xy locked" und der ganze Scheiß).

Zur Ausrüstung/Ausstattung:
- Mein persönlich dickster Minuspunkt ist das Markensystem und das damit zusammenhängende Verscherbeln von Equipment. Ein Char der sich durch Nordend levelt, bekommt durchs tägliche Instanzen gehen auf dem Weg zu Lvl 80 bereits Marken hinterher geschmissen. Frisch auf lvl 80 angekommen sind dann bereits genügend Marken zusammen, um mindestens den 2er-Bonus des T9-Sets zu erwerben. Wer es sich leisten kann, baut sich eben noch die Rezeptteile aus PdK und ICC und mit ein paar gesammelten Forstmarken (Dailies sind ja nur noch ein hinderliches Beiwerk) ist man equiptechnisch bereit für ICC 10er (25%-Buff sei dank^^), ohne auch nur eine richtige Bewerbungsprobe auf lvl 80 mit dem neuen Char bestanden zu haben. Das ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle, die sich mühsam den Weg von Naxx über Ulduar bis nach ICC geebnet haben.
Meine Lösung dafür? Es _müssen_ wieder Zugangsquests her! Allein schon als Noob-Filter für genau diese oben beschriebenen Beispiele.
- Interssant fand ich hingegen die Sache mit den Wappenröcken und dem damit verbundenen Ruf farmen ind en 5er Instanzen. Eine tolle Idee.


Das ist mal kurz zusammengefasst das, was mir grad so einfiel *hust* :-)

Greetz
Dex


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. Juli 2010)

wotlk hat mich ncith überzeugt, zu wenig neuer content und der alte wurde immer langweiliger, wenn ich da an naxx denken omg


----------



## Knallkörper (17. Juli 2010)

Der Thread sollte umbenannt werden in "Das ist Wrath of the Lichking!" so eine sinnfreie disskusion über "casual" oder nicht... ihr verkennt das es immernoch ein Spiel ist und bleiben wird!
Seid doch froh das Blizzard es so kundenfreundlich gemacht hat (und die 80% euren spielspass od. die sucht finanzieren) ansonsten... ach egal endet eh im Flame!!!


----------



## boonfish (17. Juli 2010)

-	Raidcontent (bis auf Ulduar) hat mir überhaut nicht gefallen (bin auch von ICC sehr enttäuscht, hat nichts mit Schwierigkeitsgrad zutun...). 
- PVP war auch nicht der Hit. War aber noch nie sonderlich PVP-interessiert.
-	Fraktions- Rassenwechsel und Itemshop (ist für mich schon fast 5Minuspunkte wert) 
+ Die Gebiete sind einsame Spitze. Viel Liebe zum Detail, coole Settings, bleibt dem Nordendthema treu. Bin Begeistert!! Mir hat 
. 	Nordend extrem gut gefallen. 
+ Tolle Quests, gute und ausgeprägte Storyline(s), tolle Atmosphäre und !Phasing!.
+ Ordentlicher Umfang. Viele Ruf-Fraktionen, viele Dungeons, viel Beute, viele Quests... gibt (fast) immer was zutun. 
+/- Die Dungeons. Einerseits super Optik, nette Lore und coole Aufmachung und Ideen. Andererseits mit zunehmenden Nerfs und Gear natürlich viel zu
 .  einfach. Aber am Anfang Wotlk's haben mir die Dungeons sehr gut gefallen. 

Mein Fazit: 
Highendcontent war zwar sehr schwach, aber der sonstige Spielinhalte und gerade das gesamte Nordendsetting haben mir gut gefallen. Was mir das Addon aber ziemlich vermiest hat ist Blizzards Komerz- und Casual-Politik. Das Durchschnittsspiel war leider zu einfach zu meistern, das faire Pyramiden-Raidsystem aus Burning Crusade wurde zum casualorintierten Zwei-Klassen-Raidsystem. Zuviel 'unverdiente' Beute und kaum Individualität.
Der Höhepunkt der Unverschämtheit sind für mich der Fraktions- Rassenwechsel sowie der Itemshop.

-> Hatte mit Wotlk meinen Spaß freue mich aber rießig darauf dass endlich Cataclysm kommt (in vllt 4Monaten...).

PS: Und ich freue mich auch darauf in spätestens einem Jahr den nostalgischen Verklärungen Wotlks lauschen zu dürfen. Weil 'Cataclysm ist scheiße und Wotlk war vieeeeeeeel besser!!' Man kennt das ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axela (17. Juli 2010)

DK -Fail
Pdk,Icc,RS -Fail
Ulduar - WIN


----------



## LubuLegend (17. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> /sign. Und wann werden die Leute kapieren, dass sie alle Casuals sind, denn sie spielen das Spiel zum Spaß in ihrer Freizeit also "gelegentlich"...wären sie "pros" wie viele anscheinend glauben hätte sie a) gar nichts gesehen und könnten jetzt nicht so blöd daherweinen, und b) würden sie mit dem Spiel ihr Geld verdienen, denn kein anderer als "pro"fessionelle Speiler verdienen den Namen "Pro"


Ich Spiele seit 10 Jahren Fussball in einem sehr erfolgreichen Verein. Bin jedoch Student.

Bin ich jetzt auch kein professioneller Sportler sondern ein Casual?

Um auf das Thema zurück zu kommen:

+
- Ulduar
- Leveldesign
- Story Lore
- Todesritter
- Phasing

-
- Die Community (inkl. Gearscore)
- mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade (man kaut den Content 2-4 mal durch)
- eine zu hohe Steigerung des Itemlevels
- Lila meets jeden Gegenstand
- Angleichung der Klassen
- Der Todesritter Anfangs Wotlk
- der zu lange Weg von lvl 70-80
- Verwerfung vieler guten Ideen (Raid: Zul'Drak)
- Abwertung der Farmberufe, besonders Bergbau


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Ich Spiele seit 10 Jahren Fussball in einem sehr erfolgreichen Verein. Bin ejdoch Student.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt auch kein professioneller Sportler sondern ein Casual?



Verdienst du dein Geld mit Fußball? Wenn ja, dann bist du Pro(fessional)...wenn nein: machst du es als Hobby und daher casual...gelegentlich halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (17. Juli 2010)

LubuLegend schrieb:


> Ich Spiele seit 10 Jahren Fussball in einem sehr erfolgreichen Verein. Bin ejdoch Student.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt auch kein professioneller Sportler sondern ein Casual?



genaugenommen würde ich sagen "ja", da du immer noch "gelegentlich" also ein par mal die woche für ein par stunden spielst und nicht täglich und hauptberuflich. für dich ist der sport immer noch spaß
wobei du eher so ein zwischending bist


----------



## Tamîkus (17. Juli 2010)

mir gefiel ulduar am besten es hatte einfach den schönsten design aller wotlk raids und und wen yogg zu seiner vollen kraft gekommen wäre hätte er den lk ohne grösere mühe geplätet ( ja ich finde icc vom design her häslich und nein ich hab den lk 25er hc net down mimimi )


----------



## Korgor (17. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> mh..jetzt fällt dir kein argument mehr ein und du musst im internet mit rechtschreibung kontern?
> gott wie arm die leute immer sind..wenn einem nix einfällt einfach das thema wechseln
> gib einfach zu, dass du die diskussion verloren hast und hau mit deiner rechtscheibung ab.


Meinst andere Leute anmachen zu müssen weil sie kein Englisch können, dann mach ich dich mal an,
weil du kein Deutsch kannst. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das deine Heimatsprache ist.
Und kein Deutsch zu können ist echt arm.

Und nein, ich habe noch genügen Argumente.

Aber wenn ich angeblich das Thema wechsle:
Hast ein Hanf Bild im Avatar und hast noch nie einen Joint geraucht, wa?
Bist wohl so ein Jugendlicher der meine, es wäre "cool", einen Drogen Avatar zu haben.

So, kB mehr auf den Hanf Jungen - zum Glück gibt es Igno.


----------



## Suffi117 (17. Juli 2010)

Eig. gabs in jedem Raid in WOTLK was gutes und was schlechtes aber das gibts wohl bei fast jeder Ini
Naxx für wotlk einsteiger sehr gut gelungen

Ulduar auch sehr gut die HMs haben auch viel Spaß gemacht manchma auch net Movement ftw^^(Yogg+0 kannst auch jetzt nicht mit jeder gammeligen möchtegern Raidgilde machen)
Rnd Yogg zu sehen war auch unmöglich oder ich hab zumindest nicht mitbekommen das es ne RND grp geschafft hat(kein Gildentwinkraid 100% RND wohlgemerkt)

PDK : Kein Trash (kann gut oder auch nich sein wie mans mag)
Faction Champs warn net ausgedacht und PDOK Anub war auch von der Schwierigkeit her auch angemessen (Insanity,Immortality noch dazu)
recht kurze ini als lückenfüller ganz ok

ICC: schönes Design,Bosse auch Teils gut gelungen ,HMs vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her gut, LK fight sehr schön gefiel mir gut, LK hc eindeutig schwerster wotlk boss würdiger Endboss für das Addon

Änderungen insgesammt gut manche auch schlecht vlt. aber lieber en bisle Abwechslung als immer das selbe so seh ich das und jedem kannstes sowieso net recht machen also brauch sich Blizz da auch keine Gedanken machen die wissen bestimmt gut genug das es immer Gemecker geben wird und das die Leute trotzdem weiter zocken^^


----------



## Azuran (17. Juli 2010)

könntet ihr vlt aufhören zu streiten? ich meine keinen sinn dahinter zu sehn einen belehren zu wollen der das eh nicht einsieht , 
und hier gehts denk ich doch um ein ganz anderes thema als was ist ein casual gamer oder pro gamer.

das schönste an wotlk fand ich ulduar , und die 5er inis , die allerdings nach meiner meinung zu einfach gehalten waren


----------



## Suffi117 (17. Juli 2010)

Achja noch nebenbei man kann erfolgreich raiden und ein RL haben ich bin sogar der meinung das viele Raidgildenmember mehr Freizeit und RL haben 2-3 ma die Woche abends paar Stunden zocken das machen auch nicht hardcore gilde nur nicht so erfolgreich die zeit die du in ner ini verbringst hängt von den leuten ab ob sie spielen können oder nicht
richtige extrem Hardcore gilden raiden bei neuem content dann ma eben 5 tage aber wenn die nach 2 wochen nur noch den endboss haben und rest auf farm oder ähnliches reichen auch 2 tage dann und am ende ham die doch mehr zeit als gilden die sich monatelange 3 tage die woche rumwipen
wer das nich glaubt der darf seine meinung gern für sich behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (17. Juli 2010)

Mir persönlich hat der t7 und t8 Content am besten gefallen. Ab Pdk wurde es dann richtig Casual, jeder konnte die Marken bekommen, um direkt auf Stufe 80 T9 zu bekommen, und so hats Blizzard dann geschafft, dass T7 und T8 Instanzen gänzlich leer blieben, wo es doch gerade so schöne Instanzen waren. 

Positiv fand ich aber das Erfolgssystem, Glyphen und natürlich den Todesritter, auch wenn man manchmal denkt früher war alles besser ^^.


----------



## Traklar (17. Juli 2010)

Mit BC fand ich die Instanzen doch recht happig und teilweise einfach zu lang. Mit Wotlk war es genau die richtige Länge, aber etwas zu einfach. Die 3 Instanzen aus Cataclysm, die ich bereits testen konnte sind genau passend. Man kann und sollte mit CC arbeiten, die Grp sind nicht zu einfach und an den Bossen kann man leicht mal wipen. Auf hero werden Instanzen bestimmt auch schön. Die Instanzen dauert ca. 30 min - 1 Stunde, je nachdem, ob man mit neuen oder Leuten, die die Ini kennen drinnen ist. Also ganz gut machbar.

-> Die Instanzen waren mir zu einfach aber genau die richtige Länge

-> Rdm-Suche: Eine der besten Erfindungen, die es gab. Super Blizzard


An den Raidinstanzen hat mir auch was nicht ganz gefallen. Zum einen waren sie mir zu Lang, immer 12-13 Bosse die Gleiche Instanz, das ist mir zu wenig Abwechslung. Dafür waren die Bosse, zumindest in den HM, recht happig. 

-> Naxx war tolles Feeling, Classic war es schon toll, jetzt auch, aber zu einfach

-> Ulduar: Sehr viele Innovationen und hat mir richtig toll gefallen

-> PdK/PdoK: Zu kurz, zu hässlich, aber nette Idee. Wäre aber für mich niemals ein ganzer Content gewesen, höchstens ein Teil eines Raidinstanzduo

-> ICC: Langsam hängt es einem überall raus, geraidet hab ich es aber sehr gerne.

-> Am besten war immer noch Naxx, Sath, Maly, so das man mehrere Instanzen, die man auch machen musste, um auf ein gutes EQ zu kommen

-> AK. Glückschance und super Sache PvP und PvE zu verbinden, ist das einzige PvP was ich sehr gerne mag. 


Die Spielwelt war einfach herrlich, bis auf ein paar kleine Ecken fand ich mich da sofort heimisch und es war genauso abwechslungsreich wie BC. Daumen hoch für Blizzard.

-> Super Gebiete vom äußeren

-> Schöne Questreihen

-> Bekannte Gesichter waren öfter mal zu sehen UND wir haben Muradin gefunden, fand ich in WC3 sowas von toll den Typ.

-> Abwechslungsreich

-> Schnell und flüssig zu Questen, ohne das man sich verarscht vor kommt


Allgemein hat Blizzard auch so noch einige gute Ideen gehabt.

-> Erbstücke, nett für Twinks

-> Fliegen früher lernbar, fand ich ehrlich gesagt toll, nach 4 Chars durch Nordend war es dann doch langsam nervig ohne Mount

-> Erfolgssystem, zwar "nutzlos", aber man kann auf einige Erfolge doch sehr stolz sein und das macht Laune auf mehr

-> Todesritter: Nette Klasse und doch gar nicht sooo einfach zu spielen, wenn man richtig raiden will

-> Phasing

-> .....



Also ich muss wirklich sagen, Blizzard hat sich mit Wotlk viel Mühe gemacht und auch viel Gutes gemacht. Cataclysm toppt Wotlk aber alle mal.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2010)

Suffi117 schrieb:


> Achja noch nebenbei man kann erfolgreich raiden und ein RL haben ich bin sogar der meinung das viele Raidgildenmember mehr Freizeit und RL haben 2-3 ma die Woche abends paar Stunden zocken das machen auch nicht hardcore gilde nur nicht so erfolgreich die zeit die du in ner ini verbringst hängt von den leuten ab ob sie spielen können oder nicht
> richtige extrem Hardcore gilden raiden bei neuem content dann ma eben 5 tage aber wenn die nach 2 wochen nur noch den endboss haben und rest auf farm oder ähnliches reichen auch 2 tage dann und am ende ham die doch mehr zeit als gilden die sich monatelange 3 tage die woche rumwipen
> wer das nich glaubt der darf seine meinung gern für sich behalten
> 
> ...



Ist richtig..aber darum gehts ja nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...es geht sich darum, den Begriff "casual" als Abwertung für andere Spieler zu verwenden und sich selbst dieser Gruppe nicht zugehörig zu fühlen sondern sich als was "Besseres" zu sehen (casual zu sein ist nämlich nix Böses und wenn man das Wort übersetzt sind wir wie gesagt alle ein bißchen casual)...eine Unterscheidung in "Hardcoreraidgildenmitglied" und "Nichthardcoregildenmitglied" und das selbe mit Randomraidern wäre viel passender...


----------



## Valdarr (17. Juli 2010)

+
kein nerviges gerenne zu den Inis um dann festzustellen das Spieler xyz wegmuss. LFG-Tool an und das ganze in 5 Minuten statt 20 erleben.
DK - endlich wird was andres gehasst als Palas

-
Hardmodes - Contentrecycling auf hohem Niveau
Battlenet,RealID,Massive Inc.
Erfolge - interessieren mich nicht, aber leider ne Menge andere
1k Winter - Selten was dämlicheres gesehen, auf jedem Server gewinnt die stärker vertretene Fraktion und die andere kann sehen wie se da raiden soll.
Raids - lieblos, einfallslos, oft simpel gestrickte Kämpfe (simpel nicht zu einfach!)
Community - noch schlimmer als zu BC Zeiten


----------



## Set0 (17. Juli 2010)

Der Todesritter hat mir defenetiv NICHT gefallen.
Die Änderung im PvP von BC zu Cata war genau so grauenvoll.
Auch so manche Änderungen der Klassen.

Die "Suche nach Gruppe" Idee war super und die Accountitems.


----------



## Mupflu heilt dich nicht (17. Juli 2010)

Quests in Nordend fand ich super, im Vergleich zu Classic / Scherbenwelt. Die Gegend gefiel mir allgemein besser, wobei es mir persönlich gar nicht auf die Grafik ankommt.


----------



## Deadwool (17. Juli 2010)

was mir sehr gut gefiel:

- das Design der 5er Instanzen. Wirklich sehr schön gemacht. Meine Lieblingsini nach wie vor : Aziol Nerub

- Der Dungeonfinder. Schnell und unkompliziert eine Gruppe finden. Endlich mal ein Tool das funktionierte.

- Die Musik

- Einige der Landschaften


was mir überhaupt nicht gefiel:

- der viel zu niedrige Schwierigkeitsgrad der 5er Instanzen. Schon auf dem Weg nach oben ging das Gerenne los. CC braucht man nicht. Rein, Bosse killen, looten, raus
Schade um die wirklich liebevoll designten Instanzen

- die neuen möchtegern originellen Quests mit Fahrzeugen, Verwandlungen und irgenwelchen behinderten Questgegenständen die man im richtigen Moment benutzen musste. kotz! Ich will ehrliche Kill und Sammelquests wo ich mein Hirn zuhause lassen kann, und nicht erst einen Roman lesen muss bis klar ist warum die Mobs nicht zählen wenn man sie einfach umlegt.

- Der Dungeonfinder. Und zwar die von irgendwoher und wieder zurück Port-Funktion. Nicht nur dass seither trotz halbleeren Serven die Hauptstdt lagt, weil keine Sau mehr ihren Arsch rausbewegt. Es zerstört ganz einfach das Gefühl sich in einer grossen Welt zu befinden. Ich weiss von Leuten die keine Ahnung hatten wo in der Welt sich die Instanzen überhaupt befinden! So könnte man den Weltserver gleich ganz abschalten und sich im Webbrowser oder noch besser in FACEBOOK für die Instanzen anmelden. Es würde mich nicht überraschen wenn bei Blizz bereits an sowas gearbeitet würde.

- Das T9 Set. Der absolute Tiefpunkt an Design. Und T10 war leider auch nur unwesentlich besser.

- Der Epic Overkill. zB dass man komplette T-Sets mit Heromarken farmen kann. Damit wurden die Epics komplett entwertet.


so la la:

Die Raid Instanzen. Nach Naxxramas ging es Stück für Stück abwärts mit dem Design der Raidinis. Ulduar war noch einigermassen gut, aber ICC ist eigentlich eher langweilig. Kaum mehr Trash Mobs. Einfach von Raum zu Raum laufen und die Bosse killen. Und die Bosskämpfe waren auch nur Aufgüsse von früheren Encountern. Frei nach dem Motto : Alles was älter als Ulduar ist kann man wiederverwenden. Da erinnert sich bestimmt keine Sau mehr daran. Und über der Tiefpunkt Kolosseum müssen wir glaub gar nicht reden. Passend zum T9 Set: Ideenloser gehts nimmer.


----------



## Aggropip (17. Juli 2010)

Was mir richtig gut gefiel: 

Die Q-gebiete ,ich glaubs selbst nicht aber das erste mal Nordend 70-80 zu lvln hat richtig Bock gemacht ^^

Phasing (Drachenöde ftw)

Das lfg tool obwohl dadurch auch ein wenig das Server Gefühl verschwindet

Der Komplette T7 und T8 Content




Was ich zum kotzen fand -.-:

Tier teile für Marken (gz Blizz ganz großes Kino)

Beruf Spezialisierung? was ist das? brauch keiner

Die *Alle sollen alles sehen* Mentalität ..... geht nicht... funktioniert nicht

CC (Crowd Controll!!!!) brauch auch keiner....

Heroische Instanzen haben ihren Heroischen Status verloren -.-




Unterm strich ein paar gute Ideen aber im Gegenzug vieles verschlechtert. Egal ich bin WoW suchti erster Stunde und ich glaube das Blizz  mit Cata noch die kurve kriegt. Ich werde WotLK jedenfalls nicht hinterher weinen.

Tante Edith kam noch schnell rein und schrie " Das Freundschaftsystem". Eine geniale Idee, mit Freunden Schreiben die auf anderen Servern spielen.


----------



## Izara (17. Juli 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Als ich das erste mal ICC reingegangen bin fand ich das auch noch ... OK. Aber Ulduar übertraf alles, auch wenn das Design schon in HdB und HdS zufinden war. Aber ich fande es sehr cool. Der Rest war wirklich einfach ... crap.
> 
> Zu den Raids:
> - Naxx, war jawohl nichts neues auser für Leute die es nochnie gesehen hatten.
> ...



Pessimist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab einfach eine komplett andere Ansicht, aber egal jetzt ^^)

was meinst du mit:



> Alchemie wurde zur Kostenfalle.


 ?

O.o Ich hab für Alchi skillen (Transmutations-Spezi) kein Gold ausgegeben.. Wieso Kostenfalle? *verwirrt guck*


----------



## king1608 (17. Juli 2010)

Gefallen hat mir einiges:
-Tolles Level gebiet Nordend
-Twink Equipment da ich sehr gerne Twinks Hochziehe
-Storyline die sich durch ganz Nordend gezogen hat.
-Die Allgemein Lustigen und mit schön Kranken Humor gefüllten Quests und NPC´s
-Die PvP Schlachten (auch wennd as viele Panzer fahren etwas an COD erinnert hat xD)
-Naxxramas und Ulduar !!^^

Eher Negativ war:
-Das die allgemein Spielergemeinde seltsamerweise immer Hochnäsiger wurde.
-Das es entweder Raidsuchtis (mind 4x die Woche) oder Raidmuffel (garnicht raiden) gibt.
-Und das mitlerweile alle mit denen ich mal WoW gezockt habe jezt entweder garnicht mehr oder woanders Spielen..(ob es expliziet an WotLk lag weiss ich nicht.)

Diese Erfahrungen sind die Meinigen und auf meinem Server Gesammelt.
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf diese Behalten und anmalen xD.

mfg,
king1608 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (17. Juli 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> - die neuen möchtegern originellen Quests mit Fahrzeugen, Verwandlungen und irgenwelchen behinderten Questgegenständen die man im richtigen Moment benutzen musste. kotz! Ich will ehrliche Kill und Sammelquests wo ich mein Hirn zuhause lassen kann, und nicht erst einen Roman lesen muss bis klar ist warum die Mobs nicht zählen wenn man sie einfach umlegt.



^^ Kann deinen kompletten Post nachvollziehen, aber der Teil ließ mich echt schmunzeln   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab das in BC schon so gehasst (ja, ich kapier solche Quests einfach nicht! Allerdings auch aus demselben Grund wie du: ich les den Text nicht und wunder mich dann nach 2-3 Versuchen, warum der Mist denn nun nicht gezählt hat ^^ Mein Freund hingegen findet solche Quests genial und erledigt sie mit Hingabe XD ).  Und als der Quatsch dann in den einzelnen Gebieten von Nordend weiterging, hab ich fast geheult und jede solche Quest von meinem Freund erledigen lassen ^^ Bin ein ungeduldiges Dinge, was das angeht und lass lieber in 2 min 3 Drachenreiter vom Drachen aus von ihm killen (Quest im Sturmgipfel) als wenn ich mich länger als ne STunde dabei abquäl, weil ich ständig sterbe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izara (17. Juli 2010)

DiemoX schrieb:


> Mir persönlich hat der t7 und t8 Content am besten gefallen. Ab Pdk wurde es dann richtig Casual, jeder konnte die Marken bekommen, um direkt auf Stufe 80 T9 zu bekommen, und so hats Blizzard dann geschafft, dass T7 und T8 Instanzen gänzlich leer blieben, wo es doch gerade so schöne Instanzen waren.
> 
> Positiv fand ich aber das Erfolgssystem, Glyphen und natürlich den Todesritter, auch wenn man manchmal denkt früher war alles besser ^^.


 Ich fand auch die Gestaltung der T7 und T8 Sets netter als das widerlich eintönige T9 und T10 Set -.- Egal welche Klasse, ab T9 ists nur noch langweilig und lieblos gestaltet.


----------



## Camô (17. Juli 2010)

Schon beeindruckend wie eindeutig die negativen Kritikpunkte ausfallen:

1. Die heroischen Instanzen müssen anspruchsvoller, sprich CC-lastiger werden.

2. T-Sets müssen etwas inspirierter designt werden (wobei mir T-8 (Hexer - einfach nur genial) und T-10) durchaus gefallen haben.

3. Aufwertung der epischen Gegenstände, sprich: Epics nur noch bei Raids.

Hält sich Blizzard an diese Punkte bzw. nimmt sich die Wünsche der Community zu Herzen und behalten sie die gelungenen Neuerungen (Phasing, Erbstücke, durchgehende Storyline) bei, dann steht uns mit Cata das beste WoW aller Zeiten ins Haus.


----------



## Blablubs (17. Juli 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> du widersprichst dir. einerseits sagst du , dass casual ein szene begriff ist, der mehr oder weniger noobs bezeichnet. andererseits sagst du, dass leute die 8h spiele immer mehr als casuals/noobs sind.
> also brauche ich nur viel spielen um kein noob mehr zu sein?



Nein, da unterstellst du mir wieder mal irgendwas. Ich habe nie gesagt, dass Casual sein irgendetwas mit Noob sein zu tun hat, das ist deine Definiotion von Casual, die einfach falsch ist, daher kam auch mein erster Post.

An die anderen hier: Seid ihr euch überhaupt bewusst, was das deutsche Wort gelegentlich heißt? Es bedeutet, dass man bei Gelegenheit spielt, was immer etwas mit Spontanität zu tun hat, also nach dem Motto: "Oh, ich hab gerade ne Stunde über, spiele ich mal ne Runde WoW." Wer 3x die Woche Fußball spielt oder raiden geht betreibt das nicht nach einem Casual-Muster, da er dort regelmäßig und nicht gelegentlich hin"muss" bzw. darf, deswegen ist jeder, der einen Stammraid hat, kein Casual, auch wenn ihr es vielleicht gerne wärt. Casual vs. Pro-Diskussionen sind übrigens deswegen immer so hitzig, weil die wenigsten die genaue Bedeutung der Wörter kennen und sie zu interpretieren wissen, was man hier im Thread wieder mal gut sieht. Der Mensch erklärt sich gerne Sachen selber, nur wenn man mit diesem selbsterklärten Wissen auf die Schnautze fliegt sollte man seine Vorgehensweise vielleicht überdenken.


----------



## Aggropip (17. Juli 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Schon beeindruckend wie eindeutig die negativen Kritikpunkte ausfallen:
> 
> 1. Die heroischen Instanzen müssen anspruchsvoller, sprich CC-lastiger werden.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## kamillai (17. Juli 2010)

Was ich gut und schlecht fand:

Gut: Dungeonfinder ( Endlich net mehr ewig im /2 ne grp suchen ) Und das schnellere Lvln für Twinks. 
das wars ja schon <.<

Schlecht: Die kompletten Innis waren viel zu leicht! Ok paar Bosse im hero mode. Aber wie es schon paar mal erwähnt wurde. Man hat einfach viel zu schnell das Gear bekommen.
Wotlk war für mich das schlechteste add-on. 

Ich freue mich riesig auf Cata.

Gründe:
1. Keine Epic´s mehr in Heroic-Innis
2. Endlich wieder mehr Cc
3. Die alte Welt ist wieder da. ( Ist sehr gut für Twinks. Da ich denke das dann viel mehr los sein wird --->> Brachland-Chat FTW!!!!!11111^^^^^^^1111!!!!

Es wird einfach alles auf den Kopf gehauen! Und das finde ich sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harold_vs_Kumar (17. Juli 2010)

Achja, Wotlk is vorbei und ich muss sagen, im Großen und Ganzen hat es mir gefallen, es kommt zwar nicht an BC ran, aber das stört mich nicht weiter, ich habe die BC Zeit genossen und tu es nun auch mit Wotlk.

Es gab bei diesem Addon sowohl positivie, als auch negative Aspekte:

+ Der Todesritter, ich hab mir damals jede Beta-Folge angeguckt, sobald das Thema die neue Klasse beinhaltete. Am Anfang klar zu OP viel die Kritik an der Klasse und an den Spielern vernichtend aus, aber nach dem Motte "I don't give a FU**!" hab ich ihn weitergespielt und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden mit ihm.

+ Das Phasing war schon sehr geil. Grade im DK-Startgebiet hat mir die Atmosphäre sehr viel Spaß gemacht, auch in Nordend war das Questen sehr angenehm, man hatte das Gefühl, dass man richtig was erlebt. Die alte Welt hingegen war geradezu eine Qual und ich bin froh, dass sie mit Cata endlich überarbeitet wird.

+ T-Sets für Marken! JAWOHL, richtig gelesen! Als ich zu Zeiten von BC mit meinem Druiden endlich 70 wurde entschied ich mich für den Weg des Bären ^^ Ich hatte Spaß daran mit meiner pelzigen Kampfmaschine auf die Gegner zu zustürmen, aber ich schaffte es nie den Endcontet zu sehen....mein Equip war zu schlecht! Ich hab täglich Heros gemacht und auch jede Woche einen KAra-Raid, aber das passende Equip droppte nie! Erst Monate später, als Wotlk in den Startlöchern stand, droppte in Kara T-Schultern für Druiden-.......Bäume! Mit den Marken war ich nun unabhängig von Glück(eher Pech ^^) und konnte endlich auch mal mehr als nur den Einstiegs-Content sehen!

+ Die Gebiete waren echt der Hammer schlechthin! Allein schon das Ankommen in der Boreanischen Tundra......brrrr....ungemütlich.....überall wird gekämpft gegen die Schergen des Lichkönigs.......das Land und die Völker Nordends sind kriegsgeplagt....so hab ich mir Nordend vorgestellt!

- Die Storyline bei manchen Sachen wurde meiner Meinung nach nur halbherzig geführt. Malygos-Krieg gegen die anderen Aspekte war irgendwie merkwürdig und kam meiner Meinung nach nicht richtig in Schwung.

- Die Inis waren zwar alle toll designt und recht abwechslungsreich.....aber nur, wenn man auch genügend hat! Nach einiger Zeit langweilten mich die Instanzen sehr, erst die 3 neuen Inis, die mit dem ICC Patch kamen brachten wieder ein bisschen Abwechslung rein, allerdings hielt das auch nicht lange an! Blizz hätte hier mehr machen sollen, es gab sooooo viele Möglichkeiten für tolle Inis, das gleiche gilt auch für die Raids, nach zig Wochen des Raidens hängt mir ICC und auch alle Inis davor zur Nase raus.


----------



## Ivensis (17. Juli 2010)

Kurz vor cata???
Bis Cata sind es noch gute 6 Monate ...


----------



## Horde deadman (17. Juli 2010)

Gefallen
Weltdesign und Atmosphäre, Ulduar, Hardmodes

Enttäuschend
Immers einfacheres Content, Arthas als Herausforderung, das "geschenkte" Equip, das Fehlen von ccs, überpowertes Sühne von Priestern.

Erwarte nun von Cata, dass sie all das einhalten, was sie versprechen (Gebrauch von ccs, der "Wiedergebrauch" von Aggro (es wird nicht so einfach nen mob zu halten...)


----------



## Jonas-Marius (17. Juli 2010)

Am geilsten war defenitiv Ulduar. Richtig hübsche Ini und ein spaßiges Hardmodsystem. Naxx fand ich auch noch ganz chillig.

Totaler Reinfall hingegen war für mich eindeutig der ganze hick hack rund um PdK. Die langweiligste Raidinstanz die es in Wow gibt und zwar mit respektablem Abstand.


Enttäuschend fand ich auch das es nur so wenige 5er Instanzen gab. Da hatte BC echt wesentlich mehr zu bieten.


----------



## DarkSaph (17. Juli 2010)

Das Beste waren Ulduar, Icecrown und die Quests. Der andere Kram war nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## Arosk (17. Juli 2010)

Ulduar

Arena, weils einfacher war als in BC xD


----------



## xxhajoxx (17. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Dann geh nur deine HC´s...
> Da bekommste dann deine Epics in den Arsch geschoben, ich hoffe das gefällt dir.
> Für Epics soll man Arbeit vollbringen und net nur stur ohne Skill was bekommen.
> Wenn man zu 60 z.B. n Epic hatte, da wusste man, dass er was dafür tat.
> ...



Schön das du bei WoW arbeiten willst, ich will mein Spaß haben und Farmen gehört nicht dazu.
Arbeit hab ich im RL genug


----------



## Der Germane (17. Juli 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Schön das du bei WoW arbeiten willst, ich will mein Spaß haben und Farmen gehört nicht dazu.
> Arbeit hab ich im RL genug



Dann geh auf nen Privat Server das ist FAST so wie aufm Offi du hast genug gold , die community is mies, GMs haben keine ahnung oder sind nicht da ABER da sind Händler, du brauchst also nicht die ach so schweren Instanzen "abarbeiten" .

und bevor jetzt irgendwas kommt wie Ololololol hast nich ma Lichking hardmode down und sagst es wäre zu einfach xDD

Ich vergeude nicht nen ganzen Abend um in eine Drecks ini zu gehen die Stinklangweilig ist nur damit ich euch beweisen kann das es einfach ist !

und btw. Hardmode =/= Content 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Btt. Ulduar war ganz okay aber wurde viel zu schnell ersetzt und fallen gelassen.


naja mfg Germane


----------



## TheStormrider (17. Juli 2010)

xxhajoxx schrieb:


> Schön das du bei WoW arbeiten willst, ich will mein Spaß haben und Farmen gehört nicht dazu.
> Arbeit hab ich im RL genug



Absolut /sign!

Farmen mach ich jeden Tag in der Schule. Da sitz ich 6 Stunden rum und langweile mich. Wenn ich zocke will ich Spaß haben. Es darf ruhig schwierig sein, aber nicht stupide.

Ich nehm hier immer wieder gerne SP Spiele zur Hand. Ich farm in RPGs auch keine 2 Stunden Ruf für irgendwas, indem ich 500 Gegner kille. Dagegen hab ich in Risen z.B. für die eine Gruppe damals 2 Stunden gebraucht, weil ich die recht schwer fande. Da war ich froh es danach geschafft zu haben und hatte auch Spaß dabei.

Zeitaufwenig != Schwierigkeit


----------



## Fusselbirne (17. Juli 2010)

Am besten hat mir komplett Nordend von den Gebieten her gefallen,gab im Grunde genommen keins,was richtig beknackt war (wie zu BC beispielsweise das "pilzreiche" Land Zangarmarschen...ohh,wie ich das Gebiet gehasst habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).Auch viele Inis waren eigentlich sehr schön gemacht worden,besonders gefallen hat mir der Spießrutenlauf mit dem Lichking in den Hallen der Reflexion,das war für mich die beste Ini bisher in Nordend.

Was ich aber sehr sehr gehasst habe,war der extreme Easy Mode,den Blizz eingeführt hat und der komplette Verfall von CC.Ich habs einfach vermisst,Ziele im Sheep,Falle,Headnut etc. zu sehen.Selbst in BC brauchte man mit gut equipten Leuten noch bissl CC,zwar weniger oder sogar manchmal gar nicht als mit schlecht equipten Leuten,aber es war ab und zu nötig.Daher hat mir das am meisten gefehlt und deswegen hatte ich auch mit WoW aufgehört,weil mir das irgendwie nicht das schöne Spielgefühl vermittelt hat,dass ich von BC so gewöhnt war.

Ach ja,falls ihr fragt,was ich hier mache,obwohl ich aufgehört habe: Ich interessiere mich für den weiteren Verlauf des Spiels und Cataclysm und schaue mir daher öfter mal die Infos hier an,obwohl ich vermutlich nicht mehr mit Cata anfangen werde.Aber bei solchen Threads schreibe ich immer gerne rein.


----------



## oOSpeX (17. Juli 2010)

Was mir gut gefallen hat: *Fast *Alles. Warum? BC war style mäßig zum kotzen. Sowie ich den lsd traum eines 14 jährigen in ihrer prinzessinen phase stecken gebliebenen Mädchens names Burning Crusade hinter mir ließ, war meines empfindens nach alles, quer durch die Bank, besser als zuvor...BC seh ich noch immer als Alptraum der nach Classic eingesetzt hat und mit Wotlk wieder aufgehört hat. Der ganze Style von Wotlk ist genial, mit t10 haben wir welche der schönsten Sets überhaupt bekommen und mit ICC die vom Aussehn her genialste Instanz dies je gab.

Was mir nicht gut gefallen hat: Fortschreitende "wir scheißen auf core gamer und stecken den causals alles in den arsch" einstellung von Blizzard und das damit Hand in Hand gehende leichter werden des ganzen Spiels und alles was es als ausgleich für die besseren Spieler gab is einen hardemode was so viel heißt wie die selbe Instanz die für den 08/15 Spieler offensichtlich nur zum anschauen und durchgehen gedacht ist, nur das man sich dann anstrengen und kämpfen muss um dafür so gut wie nichts zu bekommen was nicht jeder andere mit dem halben aufwand im normalmodus holen kann.

das war wotlk für mich....und wenn Cata nicht einiges besser macht heißts: Das war WoW für mich


----------



## Berndl (17. Juli 2010)

Mein Fazit zum Addon:

Anmerkung: Das is rein meine Meinung!

Leveln:
Wunderschöne stimmige Gebiete, tolle Quests, nette Storys gefiehl mir sehr gut

Endcontent PvE: (Stellt euch vor der entschrechende Content :T7.T8.T9 etc. wäre aktiv)

Naxx: Ne allgemein coole Instanz, Nette Bossfights, brauchbares "HM-System" (simples sich selbst schwerer machen nur um mit Achievements zu posen)
OBSI: Klein und langweilig es sei denn man macht 3D (Teuerster Bossfight mit Ausgaben von weit über 5000G 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
MALY: Bester Encounter im T7

Ulduar: Episch von vorne bis hinten, tolle Fights, bestes HM-System, schönes Instanzdesign (Beste Instanz des Addons inklusive dem schwersten Encounter Yoggi)

PDK: FAIL! langweiliges Design, magere Story, öde Bossfights, hässliches Equip, und schlechtestes HM-Design

ICC: Ganz nett gemacht, tolle komplexe Encounter, akzeptables HM-System, schöne Sets, nur ist ICC jetzt schon viel zu lange aktiv und der 30% jeder Gimp kriegt ICC clear Buff ist nicht wirklich toll.

RS: Keine Ahnung da nichtmehr aktiv im Raidgeschehen aufm PTR sahs wie Obsi aus

1k: -.-

Encontent PvP:

(Meine aktuelle Hauptbeschäftigung) MEHR OPEN PVP BLIZZ! Ansonsten kein weiteres Feedback.

Allgemein:

Achievements: Find ich cool. Sind ne tolle Beschäftigung mit Schwanzvergleich Potenzial. Leider zu wenige Belohnungen (Das wär doch mal ein guter Individualisierungs Ansatzpunkt)

Fazit:

Im großen und ganzen ein akzeptables Addon das sich schwer beschreiben lässt. Ich für meinen Teil bin froh das es bald vorbei ist. Manne sieht sich in Cataclysm.

LG
Berndl


----------



## -Migu- (17. Juli 2010)

Wenn WotlK so scheisse war wie hier manche rumschreien, wieso zur hölle spielt ihr dann noch? ach ja richtig, ihr habt sonst nix besseres zu tun
... oh man... 
wie die kinder,vergleich:
 wenn man sich von seinem taschengeld ein spielzeug kauft und dann ein mitschüler von seinen eltern das gleiche geschenkt bekommt, dann heult man rum... sehr richtig, man hat ja geld ausgeben.. ABER beide Kinder können nun zusammenspielen! 

ihr heult nur rum weils die andern auch kriegen.. das nennt man egoistisch und arrogant. punkt, aus, ende..

nochwas zum topic: 
ich fand wotlk recht gut gelungen, vorallem icc find ich super und das dungeon tool ist die beste neuerung die das spiel erlebt hat.
pdk fand ich aber selber net so der hit, auch wenn es von der story her passt.


----------



## Ragnaz (17. Juli 2010)

was ich richtig mies an WotLK fand, war die Einführung des Fraktionswechsels.
Zumindest auf Mannoroth wurde die ganze Balance zwischen Allianz und Horde zerstört, früher waren die 1k winter Schlachten noch ausgeglichen, jetzt hat die Horde meist nur noch die Festung und verteidigt diese gegen Allis die 10+ Stacks Hartnäckigkeit haben


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (17. Juli 2010)

Da WotLK mein erstes WoW war hat mir vieles gefallen. Ich hatte vorher nur die Möglichkeit auf Privatservern zu spielen, was ich inzwischen bereue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gut fand ich meine ersten Raiderlebnisse in Naxx - damals über 3 Tage die 10er ID bis auf Saphiron und Kel gelegt, klasse Zusammenhalt in der Gruppe, 8/10 waren immer da und die anderen 2 mussten arbeiten.

Auch sehr gut fand ich das Design von Ulduar und ICC, wobei ich ICC in der Tat sehr schnell langweilig fand. Am ersten Abend bereits im 10er in 3 Stunden durchgerusht ohne einen Guide gelesen zu haben, fand ich etwas schwach...

Das neue "einfachere" PvP gefällt mir ebenfalls sehr gut da ich neben dem Raiden was 90 % meiner Zeit in WoW einnnimmt gerne Abends nochmal was anderes mache. Und da ist die leichte erreichbarkeit der mittelmäßigen PvP Items sehr hilfreich.


Weniger gut fand ich das immer mehr richtung bodenlos gehende Verhalten der Community, am Anfang von WotLK war man noch nett aber mit vorranschreitendem Content wurde es immer mehr zu einem Flamewar, plötzlichen "Disconnects" in den Raidinis sobald ein bestimmtes Item net gedroppt ist oder warum auch immer.

Und dann natürlich Gearscore.... totgekautes Thema, ich denke jeder kann sich denken warum ich es nicht mag. Gear =|= Skill, ebenso wie Achievements =|= Skill. Und damit verbunden ist auch die Bereitschaft der Leute einem glatt in den Chat zu lügen das sie alles wissen und sowieso mal alles können und ICC ja mit dem 25 % Buff sowieso mal kein Thema mehr sei - und dann verrecken die Leute bei Rotface mangels Bewegung.
Keine weiteren Fragen.


----------



## Naldina (17. Juli 2010)

Pro: Interessantes und durchdachtes Gebietdesign mit ner guten Story, abwechslugnsreichen Quests usw.

Contra: Wie ich sich das PvE entwickelt hat. Hardmodes, Clonarmee usw


----------



## Megaro (17. Juli 2010)

Der DK ist toll. Es macht mir spaß ihn zu spielen (tank) und er ist längst nicht mehr so overpowert.


----------



## oOSpeX (17. Juli 2010)

Megaro schrieb:


> Der DK ist toll. Es macht mir spaß ihn zu spielen (tank) und er ist längst nicht mehr so overpowert.



Hat aber nichts daran geändert das ihn kaum einer Ernst als Klasse nimmt...warum auch.

edit: außerdem hat der DK noch immer den ur overpower aggro ausstoß, 2 schläge und er baut das auf was andere tanks mit 4 rotas machen^^...ein nerf mit cata was das betrifft wurde gsd schon angekündigt.


----------



## Megaro (17. Juli 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> Hat aber nichts daran geändert das ihn kaum einer Ernst als Klasse nimmt...warum auch.
> 
> edit: außerdem hat der DK noch immer den ur overpower aggro ausstoß, 2 schläge und er baut das auf was andere tanks mit 4 rotas machen^^...ein nerf mit cata was das betrifft wurde gsd schon angekündigt.






Du magst den DK nicht oder?



oOSpeX schrieb:


> Von allen antworten war DAS die am meisten falsche...da sind mir 10 von jeder Klasse lieber bevors auch nur noch einen DK bob gibt.
> 
> ps: @liiu: da spielst du aber whs auf dem tank reichsten server im deutschen raum wenn du schon nach 15 minuten als dd ne gruppe findest, mit meinem mage warte ich mindestens 30-40 minuten...und deswegen wäre mein Rat.
> 
> Tank hochspielen, RND gruppensuche beitreten und ca 0,3 sekunden warten.





Habe ich gerade ein nem anderem Thema gefunden, haste für das Wort "DK" nen Flamebot dann gib ihn mir für das Wort "Pala" !


----------



## Yokoono12 (17. Juli 2010)

Wie sich manche hier Aufregen von wegen Casual....

Mimimi! Genau die sind es doch die ohne die ganzen nervs und Buffs nie einen Raid von innen gesehen hätten, wenn man die aber hört spielen sie schon seid "10" Jahren WoW haben es mitentwickelt und wissen sowieso über alles und jeden Bescheid!

Ich bin froh auch alle Raids besuchen zu können, und jeder der seine monatlichen Gebühren bezahlt sollte auch das Recht haben WoW in vollem Umfang spielen können! Für alle denen das nicht reicht gibts schließlich die Hardmodes und auch die wiederum werden die meisten noch nicht alle gemacht haben.

Ich selbst hab vor nem halben Jahr noch extrem gespielt, fast jeden Abend der Woche war ich Raiden irgendwelche Bosse im Hardmode tryen, z.B Ulduar oder PDK aber ich muss sagen das mir das alles irgendwann zuviel wurde und ich das ganze einschränken musste da mein ganzen Privat/Familienleben darunter gelitten hat, was wiederum zur Folge hatte das ich Random Raids suchen musste wollte ich mal in einen Raid.

Klar war es ein epische feeling in BC ganz in Lila rumzulaufen, man war eine Attraktion, wurde Bewundert, angeschrieben... aber die zeiten sind vorbei und die neuen Zeiten sind auch nicht schlecht, um Besonderheiten hervorzuheben, sprich HM Loot gibts schließlich das Itemlvl das sagt doch auch genug aus oder nicht?




Aber nun zum Thema

Klasse find ich die Erbstücke echt geniale Erfindung

Den Dungeonfinder

Das man sobald man einen 80er hat das Fliegen in Nordend schon mit 68 erlernen kann

Die Gebiete sind Größtenteils auch sehr gelungen




Was ich Kacke finde

Das ekelhafte Geflame

Der bescheuerte GS ohne den garnichts mehr geht

Die Achievments haben in meinen Augen auch versagt, ohne AV ICC 12/12 am besten noch HM geht garnichts




Ansonsten, ich freu mich auf Cata und bin gespannt was uns da erwartet.


----------



## oOSpeX (17. Juli 2010)

Megaro schrieb:


> Du magst den DK nicht oder?



Jein, hab mir damals beim erscheinen einen hoch gespielt. Das Problem mit der Klasse ist einerseits das sie in manchen Aspekten noch nicht so gut gebalanced sind wie die alten Klassen aber vorallem die Tatsache das es 1.so viele von ihnen gibt aber nur sehr wenig gute, deswegen zeichnet sich ein allgemein schlechtes Bild von ihnen ab 2.Er eine Klasse ist die Kiddies und pubertäre anzieht wie Motten das Licht, das zeichnet sich schon alleine an den Namen und im Verlauf dann auch meistens im Verhalten der DK Chas ab 3.Ja, ich habe eine klare Abneigung gegen den Gedanken der "Heldenklasse" und empfinde Heldenklassen als ne Schnappsidee...Die anfängliche Idee von Blizzard, nen Pala auf 55 zu zocken und dann in nen DK umwandeln war um einiges besser....Zu Beginn des Addons war ich noch begeistert von der Klasse aber als sich das Bild des DK sterotyp spielers abgezeichnet hat, hab ich mit meinem aufgehört und seit dem hab ich ihn auch nicht mehr gespielt, wollte einfach nicht mit dem dk assoziert werden.

Aber ja, sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 war nicht meine absicht überall über DKs zu flamen. Ich hab nicht weiter drüber nachgedacht...


----------



## DaSnickers (17. Juli 2010)

PVE:

Ulduar war eigentlich für mich die schönste und von der Abwechslung die beste Raidini in Wotlk.
Naxx und Ony. waren eher langweilig, weil das schwerste von früher zu nem großen Witz gemacht.
Ansonsten mit Maly, Sartharion und Rubin haben sie was schönes gemacht.

PVP:

Pvp war merkwürdig da die Balance zu S5 ziemlich kaputt war und die Dk´s und Palas die Arena dominiert haben.
Gegen später wars einfach nur nen witz wie auf einmal double melee ohne CC einfach alles weggerotzt haben mit einem Heiler.
Das gleiche gilt auch für Double caster + heal. Die ganzen cleave combos haben halt echt gestunken.

Allgemein die Balance in Wotlk nicht gegeben.

Aber man will auch mal was gutes loswerden.

Die Gebiete waren sehr schön und besonders die Drachenöde hatte schöne Quests und da sieht man auch wie detailgetreu Blizzard ist was die Geschichte angeht.

Auf ein schönes Catalysm. *Das Bier in die Luft streck


----------



## Mahoni-chan (17. Juli 2010)

PvE-Technische Höhepunkte:
Mimiron-Hardmode pre-patch
Algalon
Lich-King 10er mit mir als einzigem Rande-DD und sonst nur Melee (10% buff)


----------



## Acid_1 (17. Juli 2010)

Mir fällt fast nichts ein, was ich als schlecht empfand.
Das Design des T10 hat mir nicht gefallen.
Sonst fällt mir nichts ein, das für mich schlecht war.

Besonders hat mir gefallen die Questreihe um Matthias Lehner aka. Arthas Menethil


----------



## Renox Scarblade (17. Juli 2010)

Gefallen an Wrath of the Lich King hat mir:


- Ulduar ( war einfach klasse gemacht )

- die 3 Eiskrone 5er HC

- den Dungeonfinder

- Dualspecc

- Sartharion + 3 Drachen zu T7 Zeit


nicht gefallen hat mir: 

- der üble Itemanstieg,man ist im Verhältniss viel zu gut Equiped worden

- dem obrigen Punkt folgend dementsprechend einfaches gebombe in 5er Instanzen und teilweise auch in den Raids

- Todesritter

- die Paladinflut

- PDK ( das war ja wohl mehr als armselig dahingeklatscht )


----------



## Noobydooby (17. Juli 2010)

LFGtool war langersehnt die umsetzung auf jedem Fall verbesserungswürdig. 
Schnellerer Raidanschluss durch bessere Marken in den Heros war eine tolle Idee welche dennoch leider das Spielklima negativ beinflusst hatt.
Acc gebundene Gegenstände sind super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Panzerfahren, Raketen und Flugzeuge gehören zwar zu der Welt von "Warcraft 1-3" allerdings wäre der Verzicht darauf wohl den wenigsten schwergefallen. Aleine die Choppergeräusche vor der Bank lassen einen davonlaufen.
XP umsetzung war KATASTROPHAL die selben Fehler wie sie mit tbc begangen wurden!
Activision war wohl das schlimmste was uns erwartet hatt wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das nicht schon vor wotlk war.


----------



## Raveless (17. Juli 2010)

An Wotlk sehr gefallen haben mir Ulduar und ICC.
Aber auch Questgebiete wie das Sholazar Basin und die Grizzly Hills haben mir sehr zugesagt.
Optisch war Ulduar einfach nur ein schmaus, hat wirklich spaß gemacht dort zu raiden, die Bosskämpfe waren abwechslungsreich, spannend und haben ein starkes flair vermittelt. Meine Favoriten hierbei eindeutig: Yogg Saron, Algalon the Observer und Freya.

Der Kampf gegen den Lich King war ebenfalls sehr schön, in meinen Augen kann er durchaus mit Endbossen wie Illidan oder C'Thun mithalten.
Allerdings fand ich auch Prof. Putricide und Sindragosa sehr anspruchsvoll.

Auch die Naxx-Ära war eine schöne Zeit, rasender Puls bei Undying / Immortal und toller Progress an Sartharion 3D, auch Malygos war mal etwas anderes.

Rundum ein gelungenes Add-On für Casual wie auch für Pro Spieler.

Gruß


----------



## pk2 (17. Juli 2010)

Auf jedenfall die Grizzlyhügel. Einfach nur toll ist es dort.


----------



## Sinistryx (17. Juli 2010)

Ich fand im PvE-Bereich Ulduar/Naxx die Raids, die noch ein Raidgefühl mit sich brachten.
PdK war mal echt... ohne Worte.
Und ICC ist mit dem Buff wirklich nicht mehr wirklich anspruchsvoll, außer die HMs oder den Buff wegschalten...
Das Leveln wargut gestaltet, aber die Items... Einheitsbrei, schöne dunkle Fraben... ok, Blizzard, ich habe es bemerkt, es ist ein düsteres Kapitel, aber muss ich trotzdem rumrennen, als würde ich dort zu einer Beerdigung rennen, statt zu Questgeber? :<

Zum PvP-Bereich kann ich weniger sagen, da ich spät PvP gemacht habe (Patch 3.2). Aber mir gefiel es einfach... nicht. Wenn man versucht zu Balancen, sollte man es anders tun...

Zu den Instanzen, sag ich nur eines: Sind wir bald fertig?????!!!!
Durchrennen und EPics abgrabbeln, mit PdC und den drei ICC-Inis ist sowas Salonfähig, sprich richtig... unbeschreiblich dumm! Mit Cata wollen sie CC wieder einbringen, aber dann klatschen sie und jetzt solch CC-losen Inis hin. Ich höre jetzt schon das geflame aller, die CC wieder weghaben wollen...

Allgemein gesehen, war WOTLK anfangs noch schön, ist aber zum Ende sehr Casual geworden. Nichts gegen die "Alle sollen alles gesehen haben"-Politik, aber irgendwie hatte ich nicht das Gefühl, dass zu TBC sowas existiert hat.

Ich hoffe, dass Cata dort wirklich wieder etwas von dem epischen Gefühl des Raidens gibt... oh wartet... allen Anschein ja nicht. Egal, ich will die Goblins sehen =3


----------



## Pacmaniacer (17. Juli 2010)

Nun ich persönlich bin entäuscht wie erfreut.

Zum 1sten will ich erwähnen das Reihenfolge der erschienen Contents hätte anders laufen können.
Meine Favorisierte Reihenfolge wäre diese:

Man lvlt auf 80 und Rhonin heisst einen Willkommen.

Die ersten Raids wären für mich Sartharion,Malygos und 1 Monat nach release wäre PDK fertig geworden.
Nach PDK wäre dann Naxxramas verstärkt worden und der lichkönig hätte einen Angriff auf Azeroth geplant.Gleichzeitig hätte Arthas Onyxia wiedererweckt und Stärker gemacht als sie vorher war (auch ein etwas anderes Design vllt). Wenn man Ruhm des Schlachtzügler von Naxxramas abgeschlossen hätte würde man den Schlüssel zur Titanenstadt Ulduar bekommen.

Nachdem das gegessen wäre hätten sie Ulduar geöffnet.
In Ulduar selber würde alles beim Alten bleiben.
Jedoch wenn man Yogg Saron killt bekommt man eine Seltsame Kalte Essenz.
diese Wäre dann die ICC Prequest.
Man Muss eine Quest machen und wenn man sie abgeschlossen heisst es: Wir werden weiter forschen was es mit dieser Essenz auf sich hat.
Und Man hat bei ICC Release Post von einer gewissen Person.

Hallo lieber <Name>
Nach langem Forschen und in zusammenarbeit mit Brann Bronzebart konnten wir herausfinden das diese Essenz ein Schutz gegen Intensive kälte ist.Wir haben die Essenz in ein amulett eingebaut.Solltet ihr Schutz vor Kälte brauchen nehm dieses Amulett an euch.

Dieses Amulett bräuchte man um durch den "Noobfilter" nach Saurfang zu kommen der dann einfach immer an ist und ohne dieses Amulett nicht überwindbar wäre.

So das wäre Storytechnich was mir besser gefallen hätte.

Sonstige Spieleänderungen.
Dungeonfinder: Gut und schlecht. Gut: Man bekommt schneller gruppen für eine Instanz. Schlecht: Man ist oft mit leuten unterwegs die einfach alles ninjan oder/und sich als heiler,Tank anmelden aber teilweise DD equip anhaben (Healshamy mit VS gear ist halt n bissl schlecht, genau wie nicht critimmune Tanks)

Keine PreQs mehr: Fehlt mir teilweise da die Qs immer sehr nett waren und man storytechnich mehr mitbekamm als: Oh schon wieder neuer Content Released.

Designänderungen: Finde Toll das jede Shamyklasse endlich sein eigenes Totem Design hat und auch die Katze/bär änderungen waren sehr nett (Hoffe auf neue Reise und Eulen Gestalt)

Schwierigkeit: Naja Durchwachsen: Ulduar war sehr nett. PDK war der letzte Dreck und ICC naja ganz OK wobei der %Buff ein bissl zu früh kam und zu schnell in meinen augen.

Ansonsten Schicke lvlgebiete und Nette abwechslungsreiche Qs.
Vermisse aber Fraktionen wie die Netherschwingen oder so.

MfG Zul


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (17. Juli 2010)

Ich finde gerade mit der Anpassung für Casuals kann man getrost on gehn und die Zeit berechnen welche man in das Spiel investieren will ohne dann aufeinmal 2 Stunden in Heros (Schattenlaby mit Noobs) rumzuhängen...Beim ersten mal hats immer Spaß gemacht CC etc. aber nach einer Weile ... nein danke 

Raidtechnisch waren die HM und HCs herausfordernd, die normalen Modes jedoch nur in ICC und Ulduar.

Was ich wirklich nicht gutheißen kann wie viele andere ist das direkte aufschließen zum High Content...ich meine WOZU?! macht man sich die Mühe und spielt alle Contents durch um am Ende doch auf den selben Stand zu sein wie jemand der binnen 3 Wochen sich nen 80er gelvlt hat und 2x ICC war...

Zu Archavons Kammer: Bin der Meinung wenn der Loot von dem Boss halbiert wird und keinen Zugang zum neusten Tier / Season Set zur Verfügung steht könnte man das Prinzip akzeptieren, aber so...nein danke

Ansonsten fand ich das Addon sehr geil und von der Lore sehr gut gestaltet...aber warte auf Cataclysm...Storytechnisch hab ich sehr hohe Erwartungen in das neue Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja: Ich will die Prequests wieder! Und man sollte sich von den unteren Raids gefälligst hocharbeiten, was bedeutet das auch Twinks und Frischlinge erst die Contents durchlaufen müssen um zum High Content zu gelangen


----------



## Sally90 (17. Juli 2010)

Ulduar! war einfach epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fühlte mich wie zu bc zeiten.
und natürlich dualspecc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



l


----------



## Aijut (17. Juli 2010)

*Gefallen hat mir:*

- Ulduar

- Naxx

- ICC

- einige echt geile Questreihen (Veteran der Pforte des Zorns z.B.)

- dual skill

- Tausend Winter

- Dungeonfinder (kann man drüber streiten weils meiner Meinung nach das Spiel auch anonym macht) 

*Nicht gefallen hat mir:*

- kein CC mehr (das letzte mal habe ich als Priester glaube ich in BC jemanden "geschackelt")

- AE für alle, hätte man dem Mage sein Monopol auf AE gelassen würden die 5er inis jetzt nicht so ablaufen: Hi, AE...AE...AE, bb

- Markensystem, jeder kann fast alles innerhalb kürzester Zeit über Marken bekommen. 
 Ohne Marken würden die Leute heute noch Naxx oder Ulduar gehen, diese Instanzen sind aber nun sogut wie tot. 
 Was macht man frich 80? rnd hero, weekly, AK 10/25 und schon bist du ICC rdy!




*
*


----------



## Misuma (17. Juli 2010)

Was mir an Wotlk gefiel....

1. ganz klar der dungeonfinder is die beste wow neuerung ever meiner meinung nach

2. Quests,Story,feeling top


Waas mir nicht gefiel....

1. Pdk 10/25 fand ich pseudo content.. total langweillig und monotones epic abgrasen!

2. Die aktuellen discs laggs etc auf den servern..^^ 



Vom questen und der story ein besseres addon als BC aber beim raiden hatte BC ganz klar die nase vorne.


----------



## Hasabär (17. Juli 2010)

Also ich fand die Landschaften einfach nur geil obwohl das gameplay ziemlich auf der strecke lag und kein WoW mehr war.
Dungeon finder ist gut aber wenn jeder kein verständniss für mal schlechtere hat sollte lieber im channel suchen...
Ansonsten ging eingtlich alles hätte man aber besser machen können.

Gruß ich.


----------



## hengireal (17. Juli 2010)

Positiv:

- LFG-Tool, mit Abstand bestes Feature, was eingeführt wurde. Keine Sucherei, Lauferei, einfach super.
- Viele Questreihen, am meisten natürlich den Angriff auf Unterstadt und die Alliquests in der Drachenöde, haben riesig Spaß gemacht. 
- Tausendwinter, macht mir nach wie vor immer noch viel Spaß. 
- Die Instanzen gefallen mir insgesamt deutlich besser als z. B. bei BC, ich bin kein Fan dieses Space-Styles a la Managruft ect.
- Die Möglichkeit, auch als frisch 80er nicht erst alles alte durchmachen zu müssen, um den Anschluss zu finden.

Negativ:

- Gearscore, bzw. wie die meisten Spieler es verwenden.
- Das ständige Geflenne in den Foren, weil alles zu leicht ist, aber selbst nur in Imba-equipten Gruppen mitgehen.
- Draenei und Blutelfen werden (bis auf die Argentumturnierfraktionen der Blutelfen) völlig ignoriert.
- Die fehlende Möglichkeit, sich für Instanzen UND BG's ect. gleichzeitig anzumelden.
- Das Geweine, dass man Epics durch Inzen/Triumphmarken nachgeworfen bekommt, diese aber vom High-End-Gear so weit weg sind, dass es den "Pro-Gamern" völlig wurscht sein kann. Oder anders ausgedrückt: Farbe ist statt blau lila 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Am meisten stört mich bei WOTLK die weinerliche Community, weil ja jeder Topgear nachgeworfen bekommt, obwohl das, wenn man nicht nur auf die Farbe der Items schaut, garnicht stimmt.


----------



## Kafka (17. Juli 2010)

Gut: Schöne Gebiete, Die Quest "Schlacht um Unterstadt (von der Horde aus)", DK Startgebiet und Ulduar.

Schlecht: Der Unsinn mit den Erfolgen, die tendenz zum "Kinderfreundlichen" WoW, Dungeon finder und die damit verbundene soziale Inkompetenz (ganze Innis wo nix gesagt wird, ausser ggf Flame, Der extreme soziale Abstieg der Com, Das einen ab PDC in den weiteren Inis Epics ohne ende in den Arsch geschoben wurden, GS vor Skill gehabe und naja soziemlich alles was nach Ulduar gekommen ist war nur müll und der Trend scheint sich ja mit Cata weiter aus zu breiten, weswegen es meinen ACC nimma gibt (naja alle chars gelöscht und abbo gekündigt).


----------



## Fenrieyr (17. Juli 2010)

mein erstes T teil
T7 Never forgett!


----------



## Doonna (17. Juli 2010)

Gefallen hat mir der Dungoenfinder und das Prinzip von Obsi und den 3 Drachen, falls man nur kurz Zeit hat ist des ziemlich spaßig. ICC fand ich auch ganz gut, aber PDK finde ich hätten sie nicht für den T9 Content festlegen sollen, weils einfach öde wurde. Ansonsten find ich allg die Instanzen zu lang, liehber 2 Instanzen mit je 6 Bossen als eine mit 12. Wotlk war ganz okay, aber das Equip ist halt inzwischen der Grund zum Raiden geworden und nicht andersherum. Freue mich auf Cata!!

Edit: Den DK hab ich ganz vergessen, coole Klasse!


----------



## inxs_tp (18. Juli 2010)

Was mir gefiel war 3.0.x, dort konnte man noch vernünftig spielen und so superleicht war es auch nicht.
Was mir überhaupt nicht gefiel war die schnelle Rüstungsentwertung, da genau dies zu diesem inirushen geführt hatte.
Aber ein Glück hat Blizz das auch gemerkt und will diesen Fehler ja nicht nochmal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inkasso Orgrimmar (18. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Was mir gar nicht gefiel waren die Heroischen Instanzen mit dem "Reinstürmen & bomben" denn dies war selbst zu beginn von WotLK schon Programm (cc? Was is das? Kann man das essen?)



Absoluter Blödsinn. Also ich war einer der ersten 80iger auf meinem Server und kann dir sagen dass die Hero´s anfänglich ziemlich harter Tobak waren. Sie wurden nur 100 mal runtergenerft. Ich kann mich noch genau ans 1. mal Occulus erinnern - mit einer Top Grp mit teilweise noch T6 und halt ein paar Nordend Rare´s. 3 Stunden Happy Wiping beim Endboss.

Ansonsten war das Dungeon Tool schon eine ziemlich gute Idee. Ulduar war genial - danach wars einfach mit PdK nicht mehr meins. Raidini ohne Trash - geht irgendwie gar nicht.


----------



## numisel (18. Juli 2010)

Gefallen hat mir:

- Ulduar, weil es einfach stimmig und genial gestaltet war. Man hatte eine Story, die durch die gesamte Instanz führte, man hatte das neue System der Hardmodes zu entdecken und man hatte mal wieder einfallsreichen Content. Bis heute liebe ich Mimiron und die Stimme des Deconstructors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Eiskrone, wobei hier auch nur die ganze Story der Instanz und das Feeling, dem großen Lichkönig näher zu kommen.

- diverse Lorequestreihen, wie die Pforte des Zorns oder die Wiederbelebung Arugals oder oder oder....

- Dalaran. Shattrath ist zwar immernoch eine sehr schöne Stadt, aber Dalaran ist einfach die 2.0-Version davon. Geniales Design, auch ein paar NPCs, die als Bürger durchgehen (man muss nicht immer nur Wachen fragen, wo es langgeht) und dazu Orte, an denen man einfach entspannen kann wie der Violette Salon oder wie das Teil heisst.


Nicht gefallen hat mir hingegen:

- der Trailer zu "Fail of the Lichking". Zwar doch ganz nett gestaltet, aber ein Satz hat mich fast aus der Fassung gebracht. Da übersetzen die den atmospärischten Satz des Lichkönigs "Frostmourne hungers" einfach mal eben mit "Frostgram hungert"!!!! Haben die ihr eigenes WC3 nichtmehr im Kopf? Wenigstens "Frostgram hat Hunger" hätten sie doch machen können!!!

- Naxx, Satharion und Malygos. Wer Naxx noch zu 60-Zeiten kannte, wird wissen wovon ich rede. Selbst mit 70 war es noch extrem schwer, da durch zu kommen. Und jetzt rusht man da mal eben für ne Weakly durch und rummst die ehemals stärksten Bosse der Geschichte im Vorbeigehen um. Sartharion und Malygos waren zwar von der Mechanik her ganz okay, aber dass es eigentlich "Reinrennen, Boss nuken, Loot" war, hat micht doch sehr gestört...

- PDK. Die größte Frechheit, die man Raidcontent nennen darf! Es mag ja vielleicht halbwegs gut designed sein. Aber der Tamtam, der um das Turnier gemacht wurde, und dass sie das als Content verkauft haben, das war sehr arm Blizzard. Als Vorinstanz im Lichking-Patch hätte das voll und ganz gereicht.

- Das Dungeonfinder-System, wobei auch hier eher nur unangenehm und nicht "nicht gemocht". Ich fands halt zu BC auch scheisse, wenn man eine Gruppe 2 Stunden gesucht hat. Aber jetzt ist das Ganze so anonym. Früher hat man über eine Instanz neue Leute kennengelernt, mit denen man immer rechnen konnte. Das ist jetzt vorbei, leider.

- das Tokensystem. Es gabs zwar schon zu BC, aber lange nicht so ausgeprägt. Du hattest eine Sorte Token, die du wochenlang sammeln musstest, um dir dann für 150 die Superheilerwaffe schlechthin holen zu können. Die hat aber auch ein paar Monate gehalten, wenn nicht sogar bis zum Addon.

- das TEILWEISE verweichlichen der Community. Aber da will ich nicht näher drauf eingehen, die Sorge dürfte bekannt sein.


Alles in allem kann man sowohl positives, als auch negatives über WotLK sagen. Allerdings hab ichs nicht so mit viel Eis und Schnee, deshalb freu ich mich auf das "Lava & Feuer" Addon Cataclysm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daerodior (18. Juli 2010)

Ich fand an WotLK ziemlich beschissen, dass cc einfach komplett unwichtig geworden ist sowohl in heros als auch in Raids (Ich will wieder nach CC Klassen suchen damit die Instanz spannend wird!)
Ausserdem hatte ich in WotLK einfach teilweise zeiten wo ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf WoW hatte, weil es einfach langweilig war sowas hatte ich bei BC nie (spiele erst seit BC).


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. Juli 2010)

Dungeonfinder, Dual specc finde ich sehr praktisch!
Die raids waren auch gut (mal von pdk abgesehen). (soweit ich das als Casual beurteilen kann)
Das design von BC fand ich meilenweit besser. Die meisten Questgebiete ich Wotlk fand ich einfach nur hässlich 
Bei den Tsets gab es Große unterschiede sehr gute (Mage T7, priest T8, dudu T8) und sehr schlechte (Warri T10)
Und ich finde dass die ersten heros zu leicht waren (auch wenn man nicht mit T7 da rein ist!)
Die "Iteminflation" hätte man aber deutlich geringer halten können.


----------



## Izara (18. Juli 2010)

oOSpeX schrieb:


> Hat aber nichts daran geändert das ihn kaum einer Ernst als Klasse nimmt...warum auch.
> 
> edit: außerdem hat der DK noch immer den ur overpower aggro ausstoß, 2 schläge und er baut das auf was andere tanks mit 4 rotas machen^^...ein nerf mit cata was das betrifft wurde gsd schon angekündigt.



der warri vllt, ja.. n dummer pala (und ich spiel selbst einen) kloppt einmal drauf, setzt weihe und kann brain afk gehen -.- dass der nie genervt wird, wundert mich sowieso. alle klassen sind so doof, gemein, schwer, nur der pala nicht. der ist dufte *kotz*


----------



## Legendary (18. Juli 2010)

Gut gefallen in Wotlk:

- Accountgebundenes Equip um schneller zu leveln
- Bombing Inis...juhu endlich nie wieder 2 Stunden mit ner Napgruppe in Bota HC rumgammeln
- Dungeon Finder
- Nordend
- Dalaran <3
- Ulduar 
- Neue Bosskämpfe wie Malygos, Ulduar (Flammenlevi) oder Occulus


Nicht so gut gefallen in Wotlk:

- Gearscore
- Gearcheck Dala Mitte (FU an denjenigen der das erfunden hat :>)
- Neue Version von Naxxramas (fand ich langweilig)
- PDK war enttäuschend...5 Bosse ohne Trash, durchrushen ohne Hirn, höchstens Anub war ein wenig fordernd
- Jeden Raid in künstlich schwerere HM´s zu versetzen Oo Lieber 1 Raid mehr rausbringen anstatt den selben Raid ständig nur künstlich zu erschweren


----------



## wildrazor09 (18. Juli 2010)

Fahrzeuge, das leveln, ICC und Ulduar, die coolen Bosskampf mechaniken, die Musikstücke und der Lichkönig im algemeinen


----------



## xrakkyx (18. Juli 2010)

Mir hat einiges gefallen:

1. Man konnte mehrere Chars spielen ohne viel Zeit zu haben (in BC war ein Char schon ein Fulltime Job)
2. Der Dungeonfinder
3. Die Erbstücke
4. ALLE Raidinis (auch wenn Naxx nur recyled wurde und ICC eig nichts anderes war wie Naxx)
5. Das man besser an Gold kommen konnte ( was auch in BC die Hölle war )
6. Das besseres Gear nicht die Welt kostete 
7. Archivements
8. Die Battlenet Freundesliste
9. Die coolen Questreihen wie Pforte des Zorns etc.
10. Das man ein bisschen mehr von der Story erfahren hat

... aber mir hat auch einiges nicht gefallen

1. Heros war nur noch ein durchrushen (in den Normalen ist mir das egal)
2. Kein CC mehr notwendig (*Gedanklich in TDM*)
3. Schlachtfelder mit dem Belagerungsmaschienen scheiß
4. Die Leute gehen doch nur noch PDK ICC und Rubby, von den ganzen anderen Raids hat ja kaum noch jemand Ahnung
5. Gearscore
6. Man brauchte meiner meinung nach ( und ja ich spiele healer und tank) fürs healn und tanken nicht mehr den geringsten skill, da ist DD ja schon das anspruchsvollste
7. Das man in Dala nicht Fliegen konnte

So das war eigentlich alles was mir eingefallen ist und .. ähhm ... ja ich hab erst mit WoW angefangen als BC rauskahm *schäm*

Und ja ich hatte auch beim Markensystem gemischte Gefühle aber meiner Meinung nach passend aber auch wieder nicht ^^


----------



## oOSpeX (18. Juli 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> der warri vllt, ja.. n dummer pala (und ich spiel selbst einen) kloppt einmal drauf, setzt weihe und kann brain afk gehen -.- dass der nie genervt wird, wundert mich sowieso. alle klassen sind so doof, gemein, schwer, nur der pala nicht. der ist dufte *kotz*



Jo hast vollkommen recht. Ich hab selbst nen Warri,pala und dk tank (dk wird aber nicht gespielt) und ich schließ mich da der Meinung der Guides und top Gilden an; Pala tank ist/war DER Tank in Wotlk... Ich mein, meinen Pala tank spiel ich mit 3 tasten und der baut vorallem gegen das untote Zeug soooo viel Aggro auf. Mit meinem Warri (mein eigentlicher main) muss ich mich echt anstrengen und dann komm ich nicht annähernd an die Aggro vom Pala ran...trotzdem spiel ich lieber den Warri, is fordernder.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

WotLK war super bis auf eines: Die Alles ist scheisse usw. schreier ach klar und Gearscore natürlich.


----------



## Shakaso (18. Juli 2010)

gefallen hat mir :

1. die raids
2. das schnelle lvln 
3.erfolge
4.mehr story

dagegen waren einige sachen auch totaler mist 

1. alle klassen spielen sich fast gleich 
2. zu viele leute die selbst wenn ein raidboss mehrfach erklärt den nicht raffen
3. zuviele leute die gearscore falsch benutzen genau so wie recount und co
4. hardmodes (ulduar ausgeschlossen da die bosse im hm meist 200% schwerer waren und net 20% wie in pdk )


----------



## Lysann - Anetheron (18. Juli 2010)

hallo

meiner Meinung nach ist Wotlk insgesamt total lächerlich im vergleich zu bc oder classic. bc wurde durch die ganzen nerfs und entfernen der prequests auch irgendwann langweilig weil alle dann das beste equip haben konnten. mit wotlk war dies aber schon von anfang an so es gab keine prequests naxx war meiner meinung nach im vergleich zum 60er naxx viel zu einfach ulduar war noch die einzige instanz die einigermaßen schwer war. pdk und icc sind bis auf arthas im normal mode einfach nur lächerlich und warum sollte man auf hm stellen wenn man auch das normal mode gear haben kann?! interesiert doch eh keinen mehr. dazu kommt noch das die bosse bis auf ein zwei fähigkeiten die gleichen sind und nur mehr leben haben oder mehr schaden machen was auf dauer auch langweilt. früher wurde man dafür bewundert das man das endgame gear hatte und die leute die es hatten haben auch genügend zeit in das spiel investiert um es zu bekommen. jetzt macht jeder durch den doungenfinder seine daylis und kommt mithilfe von weekly und archavon und co auf diesen stand. ich hab nichts dagegen das spiel casual freundlicher zu machen es gibt definitiv casuals die genauso viel drauf haben wie jmd der 24/7 spielt aber ich finde es sollte wieder mehr prequests geben und einen endcontent der zunächst nur für leute zu erreichen ist die bereit sind viel zeit in das spiel zu investieren und dazu auch noch skill haben.

auf pvp komm ich nicht zu sprechen da pvp für mich seid abschaffen des rangsystems mit bc den reiz verloren hat.

mfg lysann


----------



## Lysann - Anetheron (18. Juli 2010)

sry für die rechtschreibung und grammatik aber das ist einfach das was mir so dazu einfällt^^


----------



## Shaila (18. Juli 2010)

Positiv:

- Die Umsetzung der Geschichte im Ganzen in Verbindung mit der Atmosphäre
- Die Atmosphäre (Aussehen der Gebiete, Instanzen mit tollen Kämpfen und Vertonung etc.)
- Fast alle Quests waren absolut Spitze
- Fahrzeuge
- Insel der Eroberungen (Obwohl es Abzüge wegen Story gibt)
- Wrathgate Video und Arthas Niedergang Video
- Die Musik
- Das Leveln
- Grafik

Negativ:

- Hardmodes
- 2 bis 4 Versionen Instanzen
- Wegbereitung für Gearscore und Anderes
- Wegfall von CC
- Das komplette Argentumtunier
- Das Markenchaos
- Das T - Set Chaos
- Das Itemchaos
- T - Sets für Marken
- Rauspatchen von Mounts
- Fehlendes episches Eröffnungsevent für die Eiskronenzitadelle
- Vereinheitlichung der Klassen
- Förderung von Anonymität, Schnelligkeit und Hektik
- Entwertung des Epics
- Das Hinterherschmeißen von Pets für jede Gelegenheit
- Itemshop/Real ID
- Vereinfachung der Fraktionen


----------



## Velias (18. Juli 2010)

Ich fand WotLK insgesamt sehr gelungen.
Allerdings finde ich die entwicklung von WoW im großen und Ganzen sehr löblich. Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen knackigen Content aber ich bin auch nicht traurig drum wies geworden ist. Mein Spielspass speisst sich nicht aus dem reinen Wettkampf / Rivalität / Erfolgsschema. Bei mir ist vorallem die Gesammtpackung entscheident und kontinuierlich entwicklung. Auch wenn sich vieles schon gänzlich verändert hat, fand ich es immer wieder nice das Spiel neu zu erfahren. Kein Wunder das ich mich auf Cataclysm freue - da wird vieles Komplett verändert und ich gehe davon aus das es sowohl komplett anders als auch sehr ähnlich sein wird ... und das ist schon 3 viertel der miete. ^^


----------



## Neroxan (18. Juli 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Dann geh nur deine HC´s...
> Da bekommste dann deine Epics in den Arsch geschoben, ich hoffe das gefällt dir.
> Für Epics soll man Arbeit vollbringen und net nur stur ohne Skill was bekommen.
> Wenn man zu 60 z.B. n Epic hatte, da wusste man, dass er was dafür tat.
> ...


----------



## Freakshiro (18. Juli 2010)

Also gefallen hat mir:

1. Ulduar
2. Die Arthas Storyline
3. Dungeonfinder
4. Erbstücke zum schnellen Leveln
5. Ruffarmen durch die Wappenröcke
6. Übergreifender Chat
7. Die speziellen Berufsboni

Gefallen hat mir nicht:

1. ICC
2. PdK
3. Zul'drak
4. Dalaran
5. Vereinfachung von jeglichem Zeug
6. Gold im Überfluss
7. Mounts / Tiel für alles mögliche, nur nicht wirklich dafür Arbeiten
8. Abklatsch von Raids (OS -> RS)
9. Jeder muss wirklich alles sehen Strategie
10. Gearscore
11. Gearcheck Dala Mitte
12. Einheitsbrei der Klassen
13. uvm.


Mfg,

Freakshiro


----------



## tsurugu (18. Juli 2010)

Ich zähle jetzt nur das Wesentliche auf:

Negativ:

- Richtig schlechte Tier-Set Designs
- Marken, wie Heldentum, Ehre, Triumph usw.
- 0 Reiz zum Zocken
- Im Ganzen ein monotones Content...

Positiv:
- Hmmm... mhmm... ähm... 1,5 Jahre Zeitvertreib 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




LG

Tsu loves U !


----------



## Evolo (18. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich fand die Erweiterung einfach sehr gelungen, die Raids waren bis auf PDK sehr schön zu spielen auch wenn Naxx natürlich deutlichst zu leicht war. Ulduar war dafür aber wiederum eine super Geile Sache.
Die ewigen Trys gegen Yogg werde ich nicht vergessen bis er das erste mal im Dreck lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Auch hat mich der Itemverfall bzw. die Möglichkeit mit einem neuen Char schnell die dicken Epics zu bekommen nicht gestört, einfach aus dem Grund weil ich es mir mit meinem Main egal war ich, habe mir mit ihm alles erarbeitet und wenn es dann für meinen Twink oder einen Neueinsteiger schneller geht bzw man was überspringen kann stört mich das nicht.

Alles in allem hat sich in meinen Augen nur die Community verschlechtert, und das Geheule darüber das die Aktuelle Erweiterung ja so scheiße ist werden wir mit dem ersten großen Contentpatch für cata auch wieder haben, bloß das es dann heißt cata ist mist gib mir WotLK zurück.

Einfach weniger heulen und in ruhe spielen, und wem es nicht mehr passt der darf gerne gehen es wird keiner gezwungen das Game zu zocken.

MfG


----------



## Edkart (18. Juli 2010)

* Das war Wrath of the Lich King:*
- Total anspruchslose Hero-Innis.
- Da man nun in die Innis geportet wird, kennen viele nicht einmal den Weg zu Eingang, was schnell peinlich werden kann, wenn man mal tot ist. Zusätzlich gehen die guten alten Gespräche verloren die man so in einer Gruppe hatte, sollange man zur Inni flog/lief.
- Unfreundliche WoW Community wie noch nie (z.B dank Serverübergreifende Innis).
- Leute hauen nach einem Wipe einfach ab, ohne was zu sagen. Zu BC/Classic Zeiten war das noch ganz normal, wenn man im Schattenlabyrinth, Terasse der Magister u.s.w gewipt ist. Darüber wurd oft gelacht, weil man es einfach nicht schlimm fand.
- Epix für alle.
- Das Design der T-Sets sieht einfach nur langweilig aus.
- Recycling alter Raids.
- Gold im Übermaß. Ich weiß noch wie lange man zu BC Zeiten für sein schnelles Fliegen sparen musste, aber wenn man es dann geschafft hat, war es ein echt gutes Gefühl.
- Ruf lässt sich so schnell farmen das man in nur paar Tagen erführtig ist.
- Da alle ja full Epic rumlaufen, wird man gezwungen oberflächlich zu sein und die Leute nach Gearscore/ilvl zu bewerten.
- Wegen dem neuen Markensystem ist Raiden nicht mehr notwenig um an T-Sets zu kommen.
- Es ist immer nur die aktuelle Raidinni angesagt, so das Naxx, Ulduar, PdK in Vergessenheit geraten. Das System zu BC Zeiten war da um einiges besser, da man um weiter zu kommen erst die vorigen Raids machen musste.
- WoW ist ausser der Heromodes so einfach geworden, dass wirklich jeder Depp ganz oben dabei ist.
- PvP ist weniger los, weil es sich einfach nicht mehr lohnt.
- PvP macht keinen Spaß mehr, weil man gegen dominierende Klassen wie Pala oder Schurke fast immer verliert. Früher war es ja auch so, aber nicht so extrem. Jäger oder Druiden haben jetzt meiner meinung nach die Arschkarte gezogen.
- Alles was Blizz seit WotLK rausgebracht hat wurde nach einiger Zeit immer genervt. Z.B. Ulduar, ICC Buff, Fliegen schon ab 70(???) für Twinks in Nordend.
- Berufe lohnen sich nicht mehr, außer Juwe, mit dem man noch gut etwas verdienen kann. Z.B. Alchemie ist kaum noch zu gebrauchen. Es werden nur noch Fläschen gebraucht. Die herzustellen lohnt sich nicht, da die Mats im AH teurer sind als die Fläschen selbst. Zu BC Zeiten wurden wenigstens noch Tränke/Elixiere gebracht. Meiner Meinung nach hätte Blizz sich schon lange das System von Herr der Ringe Online abschauen sollen, wo jeder Berufe von anderen Berufen abhängig ist und somit ein gutes Wirtschaftssystem betrieben wird.
- ...

So, mein Mimimi ist fertig. Ich hätte die Liste sicher noch doppelt so lang machen können, nur hab ich jetzt keine Lust mehr zu schreiben. :-P
Das ist jetzt zwar auch ein kleiner Classic/BC Vergleich geworden, aber naja.^^

 Noch paar positive Sachen:

- Das Leveln/Questen hat in WoTLK viel Spaß gemacht.
- Die Grafik wurde etwas verbessert.
- Real-ID Freundesliste
- Archivements
- Hmm... mehr fällt mir grad so spontan nicht ein.^^

Ich spiele jedoch immer noch WoW, obwohl ich zur Zeit eine sehr negative Einstellung habe. Ist einfach gewohnheit nach 4 Jahren. :-)

Das ist meine Meinung, aber trotzdem, hiermit eröffne ich das Flamen. :-D


----------



## Edkart (18. Juli 2010)

Sorry für Doppelpost.


----------



## Ziceeth (18. Juli 2010)

Positiv:

1.Ulduar
2.Grizzlyhills
3.HM's 

Negativ:

1.Marken - Chaos
2. GS - Schlampen
3. T - Chaos
4. 4 HM's für eine Instanz ?!
5. Daylies viel zu weit auseinander 
6. LK > Buff
7. PdK
8. recycletes Naxx

MfG


----------



## Stoni_PvP (18. Juli 2010)

Positiv:
Icc... find das design geil
Mein DK tank, warri lag mir nicht, pala war viel zu einfach...
einfaches gearen von twinks
level gear
gold so weit das auge reicht
Hardmodes damit das mimi von wegen ich zahl 13 euro ich will auch alles sehn aufhört
3v3 Arena war endlich mal schön gebalanced in s7 und s8

Negativ:
dalaran
2v2 is n witz geworden
5v5 sowieso
dieses stupide markenfarmen
4 mal pdk in der woche, und das nur mitm main oO
dieser ruby sanctum witz
Das verhalten der leute die erst mit wotlk begonnen haben wow zu spieln
movementphobie bei 70% der spieler
gearscore
leute die net mal recount richtig auswerten können
t9


----------



## Terminsel (18. Juli 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> Hallo? Bitte... Bitte sage mir was das für eine Schwierigkeit hatte.. omg...



Hallo? Bitte, bitte sag mir, dass du nicht in einer Raidgilde bist, die 
a) auf den Testservern schon alle Bosse bis zum Erbrechen geübt hat
b) oder die die Guides bereits bei Release eines Raids auswendig kennt
c) drölfmilliarden Addons benutzt.

Ach ja: omg...

Edit: Dieser Begriff "Pro" kommt von professionell. Und professionell macht man nur Dinge, mit denen man Geld verdient. So gern die "Pros" sich auch als solche bezeichnen, sie werden immer nur die "Helden" eines Spiels sein und nicht mehr. Daher ist es auch völlig wurscht, ob sie den LK im ersten Versuch gelegt haben, oder vllt. erst im 1000.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (18. Juli 2010)

Terminsel schrieb:


> Hallo? Bitte, bitte sag mir, dass du nicht in einer Raidgilde bist, die
> a) auf den Testservern schon alle Bosse bis zum Erbrechen geübt hat
> b) oder die die Guides bereits bei Release eines Raids auswendig kennt
> c) drölfmilliarden Addons benutzt.



a) Arthas war nie aufm PTR
b) Sowas nennt man sich auf was vorbereiten.Ähnlich wie bei Referaten sucht man sich was raus damit man nicht wie der Ochs vorm Berg steht
c) Kommt auf die Addons an. Ruby Sanctum 25er 2nd try komplett ohne Addons weil noch nix released war^^)

und Jeder der hier schreibt wette ich hat min 1 Raid-addon

MfG Zul 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Juli 2010)

+ Casualisierung
+ Story

- Wannabe Eliten
- Umgangston


----------



## Aragorn1994 (18. Juli 2010)

Also ich muss sagen was mir gefiel war massgeblich Ulduar.
- Algalon
Algalon war so der Boss wo ich sagen muss: DER WAR ES!
Er war ein Encounter härter als alles andere. Ich weiss noch wie wir gerade fertig dort rein sind und nach kurzer Zeit gewiped sind. Mein Kumpel hatte ihn down, aber auch nur nach viel übung und allem. DIESE Epics waren verdient und so sollten die Bosse aussehen.
Sonst nicht wirklich so vieles.

Was ich nicht mochte (Und Damit meine ich WIRKLICH nicht mochte):
- Der Dungeonfinder
Damals hatte man in Strathholme oder Blackrocktiefen mal etwas geredet. In den Trinkpausen oder in den allgemeinen Klopausen bzw. beim Encounter konnte man etwas schreiben, man hat gute Bekannte gefunden. Heute nur:
Von 20 Verschiedenen Realms kommen in deine gruppe 4 Spieler, SELTENST wird ein "Hi" oder "Guten Tag" und "BB" gesagt, und du wirst sie wahrscheinlich nie wieder sehen.

-ICC Buff
Der ICC Buff war die größte Lächerlichkeit der Welt. Ich habe selber mit dem Anfangsbuff angefangen ICC zu machen, und ich fand es auch spassig. Da steckte der buff noch in den Kinderschuhen. Ich bin wirklich nicht viel am Raiden, und meine GIlde macht soviel spöcks das wir nie weit kamen, aber wir waren bei Sindragosa ohne Probleme. Wenn man aber heute sagt: "Ja wir waren Sindragosa" , denken die Leute immer "Ja ihr mit 20-25%". Dieser Buff ist eine Lächerlichkeit.

Und PVP:
PVP ist einfach eine Lächerlichkeit geworden. Nicht nur das sich das seid Classic sosehr aufgespalten hat, es ist einfach dermassen unbalanced. Wenn ein Paladin auf dich zukommt mit Vergelter und guter Rüstung kannst du direkt die FInger von den Tasten nehmen. Der Haut dich , solltest du kein anderer Pala sein, in Wenigen Sekunden über den Jordan.

Und zu der Casual Diskussion:
Ich kann behaupten das ICH kein Casual bin. UNd warum? Weil ich keine Probleme damit habe mal etwas mehr zu spielen. Ich werde nächstes Jahr in den Wochenenden nach Release auch Star Wars The Old Republic dermassen viel spielen, das selbst Ensidia die Augen aufreisen würde. Und ich habe mir schon 2 Kumpels gesucht und sobald wir das Spiel holen (Und ich werde das durch meine Aushilfstelle im Lokalen Mediamarkt sogar direkt bekommen, sogar mit gutem Mitarbeiterrabatt (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und erstmal 3 Exemplare hole und wir dann anfangen werden wir Freitag Abend anfangen und Sonntag Abend aufhören. Insofern bin ich kein Casual
Allerdings verstehe ich die Casuals auch in einem Punkt: Ihr habt natürlich das Recht zu sagen "Wir wollen Content sehen!". Allerdings haben wir Nicht-Casuals auch die Möglichkeit zu sagen: "Wir wollen SCHWEREN Content haben.". Ich bin nicht der Meinung das alles auf Algalon frisch Released Niveau sein muss, Allerdings ist WOW Momentan schon etws ZU Extrem. Man soll wenigstens ETWAS tun um sich seine Epics zu verdienen.

Zu dem Raid Addon: Dann hast du deine Wette nun leider verloren.
In meiner Gilde benutzen wir weder Omen, noch Pallypower, noch Damage Meter, noch DBM, noch benutze ich als Healer healbot. Denn ICH brauche keine Unterstützung in sowas um zu spielen. Ich brauche keinen Healbot um zu decursen und zu healen, ich brauche kein OMen mit meinem DK um zu wissen wann ich DMG Stop wegen Aggro machen muss, denn das kann man abschätzen wenn man ein gelbes Bild bekommt, weder Palypower um einmal durch die Klassen zu gehen, noch DBM um bei bestimmten Sätzen eine Fähigkeit rinzuinterpertieren. Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, ist das dein Problem. FAKT ist, ich weiss das das einzige Addon das ich auf meinem Rechner habe Flag RSP 2 und Gryphonheart Items ist;D
My 2 Cent


----------



## Tschinkn (18. Juli 2010)

Positiv:
- Die besten Quests von 70-80
- Phasing. Mehr davon!
- ICC - eine würdige Endcontentinstanz (wer dagegen ist möge bitte posten wann er/sie den LK zum ersten mal gelegt hat (% Buff), wie oft seit dem mit wievielen Twinks und wieviel HMs absolviert sind)
- Würdiger Endboss mit knackigem HM (nicht einverstanden? s.o.)
- Ulduar - eine der besten Raidinstanzen in WoW, da gibts vermutlich keine Diskussion. Leider hat Ulduar den falschen Platz bekommen (zweite statt dritte Raidinstanz, bzw T8 statt T9)
- T8/T10
- PVP/Arena-Sets
- Die drei neuen Instanzen läuten eine neue Ära ein. Freut Euch auf die 5er Instanzen in Cataclysm!
- Recycling von Onyxia und Naxx. 

Negativ
- T7/T9
- schlicht und ergreifend falsches Instanzdesign in den 5er Inis. Wenn überhaupt nur Pre-T7 anspruchsvoll. Danach lächerlich. Heiler machen nebenbei soviel DMG wie Pre-T7 die DDs. Schlimm.
- Buffs der Tanks + Schurkenhandel + Irreführung + Wachsamkeit + Hand der Erlösung = Grausam. Macht das Tanken wieder schwer, auch wenn Antankphasen nervig waren. Nerft die Tanks! (scheint mit Cataclysm zu passieren. Gut so!)
- Macht bitte auch das Heilen schwer und nerft die Bäume. Massiv.
- Lasst den Druiden wieder das sein, was er ist: Ein Shapeshifter (Gestaltwandler). 
- "DPS-Bosse". Man vergleiche Modermiene und Fauldarm. Fauldarm nervt, Modermiene ist ganz lustig. Gut ist der Prof, da das beste aus beiden Welten.
- "Bombamania"
- Alles immer noch zu Scriptbetont. Kaum ist der Encounter entschlüsselt, schon wirds einfach. Schwierigkeitsgrad meinetwegen runter, dafür mehr Zufälle. Die Zufälle in WotLK sind entweder selten oder zu tödlich.

Für Cata würde ich mir wünschen, dass bestimmte Bosse wirklich nur von Castern getankt werden können (Aggro nur über massiven Zauberschaden). Netter Versuch bei den Blutprinzen, aber letztlich steht der DK/Pala besser da als der Hexenmeister. Schade. Und mehr Encounter wie Valithria - mehr Respekt vor den Heilern. 
Außerdem mehr CC, mehr Taktik. Was bis dato von Cataclysm sichtbar ist, sieht sehr gut aus (5er Inis, die vermutlich auch später nicht gerusht werden können)

Aber am wichtigsten:
Macht die Questtexte wieder wichtiger und unterbindet das wegklicken. Zwingt die Leute zu Lesen.
WoW soll nicht funktionieren wie eine neue Mikrowelle - dann klappts auch mit der Community.


----------



## lacr0ix (18. Juli 2010)

Hi, also mir hat bei Wrath of the Lich King gut gefallen,

- Erfolge
- Phasing
- Die super Quests in Nordend
- LFG Tool auch wenn man damit mal Ärger hat ich finds Klasse nicht mehr ewig warten bzw Suchen zu müssen
- Ulduar einfach ein toller Raid
- Das leveln über PvP, im zusammenhang mit dem LFG Tool bietet das einfach auch mal eine Abwechslung zu einigen echt ätzenden Questgebieten
- Die Überarbeitung des Heilens
- Acc Equip

Was mir nicht gefallen hat

hmm ist schwer zu sagen die meinsten Änderungen die ich nicht gut fand oder finde hängen dann auch wieder mit leuten zusammen die da einfach nerfen

- Todesritter, meiner Meinung nach überflüssig man hätte die Chance gehabt einen guten Tank zu entwerfen der das Tankmangelproblem^^ endlich in den griff bekommt
 aber dadurch das er ja auch ein super dd sowohl im PvE als auch im PvP werden sollte kann er jetzt eigentlich nichts so richtig oder wird häufigst als DD eingesetzt.
- naja und durch die Itemflut entstandene Zwänge wie Gearscore


----------



## colll (18. Juli 2010)

also mir hat einerseitz diese eine q in drachenöde richtig gut gefallen mit demm video

und natürlich ulduar an denn typen der da meinte ulduar war net gut bitte eine begründung oder fandes du nur denn anfang schlecht?

pvp lvln is auch genial und twink eq


----------



## Voltargon (18. Juli 2010)

Wotlk war ehrlich gesagt komplett fürn Popo hatte meinen Char auf 80, grosse erkentniss "nur noch Markenfarmen und Daylies"
entschluss stand fest wow weg, jetzt hab ich mal wieder reingegugt und es ist durch den ekligen Dungeonfinder nur noch extremer geworden,
naja mal bei nem bekannten gugen wie cata wird sonst kommt wow auf nimmerwiedersehen inne Mülltonne XD
Die Quests und die Story waren wenigstens einigermassen (zumindest besser als in BC) aber nachdem man die mit einem Char gemacht hat wurden die auch iwie langweilig.

Das war mein wotlk rückblick


----------



## NarYethz (18. Juli 2010)

Ich fand die Stimmung, die vermittelt wurde, gut und ich fands auch schön, dass die t9-sets alle ziemlich gleich aussahen, das hat mir ein gefühl von "armee" vermittelt, welche ja auf den lichking losziehen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schlecht fand ich: Gearscore, DPS-check (meiner meinung nach reicht es nämlich völlig sich anzusehen, welche inis der liebe herr spieler bis dato clear hat und spätestens wenn er yogg 10 oda 25er down hat, weis ich, dass er wohl eher nicht ein movement krüppel war..)
gruß


----------



## Sarvan (18. Juli 2010)

Marcel schrieb:


> Ja genau.
> Du hast bestimmt schon LK 25 Hero 20 mal gelegt oder ?
> Ach hau ab in deinen Keller und spiel da den Troll



Ich fand vieles schlecht, aber des schlimmste war, die selbe Instanz auf 4 Schwierigkeitsgraden durchzumachen. Einfach langweilig... wieso nicht einfach 10er raids+
25er raids? Als ich icc auf 10er nm endlich durch hatte dachte ich: "Wieso jetzt im 25er weitermachen? Nur weil da mehr Deppen, Movementkrüppel und Nichtskönner drin sind?"
-.-


----------



## .Kabo (18. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> 13. November 2008: Start von World of Warcraft - Wrath of the Lich King
> 
> Was mir gar nicht gefiel waren die Heroischen Instanzen mit dem "Reinstürmen & bomben" denn dies war selbst zu beginn von WotLK schon Programm (cc? Was is das? Kann man das essen?)
> 
> Liebe Grüße Howjin15




Es war in dem Sinne sinnvoll, dass jeder Specc anerkannt wurde. Was waren das noch für schlimme Zeiten zu BC, als man als Melee-Shami nicht mitgenommen wurde, da man in den Instanzen soviel CC brauchte^^


----------



## Scythe86 (18. Juli 2010)

Die 5 Tops:

- Erfolgssystem motivierend
- Tolles Design von Spielwelt und Instanzen
- Hardmodes fordernd aber nicht nur für die Top-5 der Gilden machbar
- Sekundäre Skillung
- Nette, tägliche Beschäftigung durch Marken / Berufs-dailys / Dailys

Die 5 Flops:

- Jeder Esel ist episch, immer weniger Spieler bringen Leistung (Wenn der DPS mal wenigstens annähernd so hoch wär wie der GearScore, dann...)
- Verhalten der Community hat sich weiter verschlechtert (Weil Narrenfreiheit herrscht und Blizzard außer RealID nichts einfällt)
- Keine echten Herausforderungen abseits der Hardmodes (Teile von Ulduar ausgenommen)
- Der Pet-/Mount-Shop ist eine sehr unglückliche Tendenz
- Belagerungswaffen im PvP (Panzer vs. Mauer ist kein PvP - niemals!!)


----------



## Boken (18. Juli 2010)

ich finds gut, dass man kein cc mehr braucht und das man alle items so leicht bekommt.... muss man endlich net mehr viel daddeln um oben mit spielen zu können..

an die ganzen ruumheuler, von wegen pvp ist tot und mir ist alles zu einfach.... 
/quit wow 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TesterTwo (18. Juli 2010)

Positiv:

- Die Landschaften

- Die Questen inkl. Phasing

- Naxx endlich gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Tausendwinter PvP (auch wenn es am Ende etwas langweilig wurde)

- Achivements

- Trollpattrollie

- Kochen (auch wenn es am Ende langweilig wurde)




Negativ:

- Occulus

- Gearscore und DPS-check (diejenigen, die stehen bleiben und Schaden machen waren höher angesehen, als die, die sich aus der Gefahrenzone herausbewegt haben. Whipe? Scheiss drauf. Aber wenn ein Boss gelegt worden ist, habe ich doll Damage gemacht!)

- Das Turnier + zugehörige Inis

- Reittiere über Daily Questen (im Prinzip nichts schlechtes, aber es sollte so gemacht sein, dass die Chancen ggf. etwas steigen, wenn man die Questen mehrfach macht. Oder die Restbelohung sollte besser sein)

- Total unausgewogene Berufe zum Lernen: Der Alchi braucht sich nur eben das AH zu stellen und alle drei Tage ein Rezept ausführen und bekommt so fast alle Rezepte, der Juwelenschleifer muss hingegen alle Bosse der 5er-Inis legen und dazu auf Dauer langweilige Daily Quests über den ganzen Zeitraum von WoLK, bis er alles hat, Rüstungsberufe müssen auch in die Raidinis rein.

- Ini-Suche (leider keine Suche für BC-Inis möglich)

- Kaum CC in den Inis

- Angleichung der Klassen

- Viel zu viele Marken (sowohl in Quantität als auch Qualität)







Sehr positiv: Ich habe es geschafft, mit WoW aufzuhören, weil es für mich zum Schluss immer nur noch darum ging, täglich an den gleichen Raidbossen zu whipen, ansonsten die Daily Juwe-Quest zu machen, Kräuter und Metalle zu farmen (wobei sich das am Ende auch kaum noch gelohnt hat), noch mehr Daily Quests machen für Geld und schliessendlich Raremobs jagen (mir fehlten am Ende noch 6 Raremobs (Vyragosa, Zeitverlorener Protodrache, Hochthan Jorfus, Putridus der Uralte , König Knirsch und Aotona) und zumindestens die beiden Drachen in den Sturmgipfeln waren überfarmt (zu jeder Spawnzeit haben an jedem Spawnpunkt ca. 3 Leute gewartet)).


----------



## darkcava (18. Juli 2010)

Das Beste war ganz klar in meinen Augen der Richtungswechsel von 24/7 Raidalltag hin zu Casual Game Play was trotzdem zu akzeptablem Gear führt. 

Auch sonst wurden viele Änderungen eingeführt, die WoW mit jedem Patch besser machten. Angefangen von Kleinigkeiten wie das aufgemountet bleiben beim durchreiten von seichtem Wasser bis hin zum Dungeonfinder und serverübergreifender, automatischer Gruppenzusammenstellung. 

Erwähnenswert Negatives ist mir in WotLK nicht aufgefallen. Für mich das beste WoW aller Zeiten. Cata setzt dem hoffentlich noch die Krone auf. Aber davon bin ich überzeugt, nachdem was ich jetzt schon gelesen habe =)


----------



## Linostar (18. Juli 2010)

Ulduar!

fast jeder hat ICC clear aber Ulduar hm sind immernoch die schwersten. Spätestens bei mimiron verzweifeln viele


----------



## Bluebarcode (18. Juli 2010)

Das LFG tool ist nicht schlecht, man findet schnell ne gruppe, und meistens sind auhc ganz ordentliche leute dabei. Allerdings finde ich, dass das gruppenspiel wow so zu einem einzelspiel verkommt. Du kommst immer mit leute in ne gruppe die dich selber quasi absolut am arsch leckn können, des heisst du kannst prinzipiell tun und lassen was du willst. Besser wär gewesen das lfg tool in dieser form nur serverweit zu machen, dann würde man auch wieder "freunde" finden können in einer ini. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ulduar war eine super instanz. War aber leider auch die einzige. Muss dazu sagen, ich hatte auch in naxx viel spass zu begin, aber wohl nur deshalb weil ich das oft mit (rl)8 freunden und 1 random gecleart hab, und wir so den ganzen abend einfach spass hatten.

Der LK encounter war knackig. Der anub hero encounter war auch nicht schlecht - da hat wirklich alles passen müssen (pre icc natürlich).

310er mounts sind super gewesen, hätten aber weiterhin sofort nachdem der nächsthöheren contentpatch rauskommt entfernt werden müssen (also die belohnung).

CC und damit ein bissi multitasking wurde entfernt, find ich schade, hab ganz schön lange gebraucht um in BC damals mit meinem hunter die scheiss viecher in die falle zu bekommen. Und da war auch der dmg nicht sooo wichtig solange man seine aufgabe mit cc und bissi dmg gut gemacht hat.

Angleichen der berufsboni. Füher hatte ja nur der VZ wirklich einen vorteil, nun wurde das normalisiert - trotzdem sind die berufe immer noch etwas zu unterschiedlich von den goldmacher qualitäten. Schmied und ingi schauten wie immer ziemlich durch die finger. Juwe, vz, alchi und glyphen-schreibe waren die helden (ich hab alle berufe, ich kann so sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).

Dualspec find ich eine sehr gute idee (hatte ich aber selber schon zu anfang bc zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Kaltwetterflug mit lvl 77 - ich weiss es nicht. Sollte wohl verhindern allzu schnell auf lvl 80 zu kommen. Dafür geben die quests aber deutlich zu viel ep 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Itemflut - es gibt ja mittlerweile mehr epics als grüne iems in wow (fakt) das macht für mich eigentlich übrhaupt keinen sinn. Finde epics sollten die klare ausnahme sein. In wotlk hätten epics mMn nur die enbosse von raids droppen sollen...und dann auch nicht immer. Dafür sollten diese epics dann auch um einiges besser sein als die blauen gegenstände die sonst so droppen.

Schwierigkeitsentwicklung in raids. Ulduar hat es vorgemacht - der erste boss noch sauleicht, die darauffolgenden schon schwer (mit nax equip) und dann ab mimiron, vezzax, yog saron quasi mit nax equip für den normal skiller bei weitem nimmer schaffbar. Des heisst man musste die instanz schrittweise machen...(ausserdem kam man in einenr woche eh kaum durch zu beginn)


----------



## Latharíl (18. Juli 2010)

positiv:

ulduar- einfach sehr nice gestaltet und mal ne etwas ansrpuchsvollere raidini- zu release xD

icc- trotz buff knobeln wir immer noch an arthas hm..ich finds toll XD vor allem hat icc echt iwi was...

dungeon finder- praktisch zum twinks gearen

erfolge- beschäftigung für studenten wie mich XD



negativ:

der umgangston zwischen den spielern- manche haben mit dem addon die eigenschaften "assi""egoistisch""sozial inkompetent" mitgekauft

die randomgruppen/mitspieler- entweder leute die ihre klasse nicht spielen können oder ninjalooter-.-

pdk- absolut grausam >.<


----------



## Eyatrian (18. Juli 2010)

Shocknorris schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefallen hat, waren die ganzen Änderungen von Blizzard welches das gesamte Spiel in ein Casual-Game geändert haben. Kaum ein Spieler braucht mehr wirklichen Skill um ein Top-Equip zu bekommen.



Top Equip ja, aber im Endeffekt denk ich geht es um die Erfolge, die man im Endcontent mit diesen Equip erreicht. 

Da haben sie ein schönes Mittelmaß gefunden. Die Casuals sind glücklich mit ihrem Equip und die richtigen Raider freuen sich über ihre Kills im Endcontent.. Ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, das ist 1000 mal besser als selbst am Ende von einem Addon noch im ersten Raid rumzugammeln, wie zu BC Zeiten in Kara!!


----------



## Lichfritzer (18. Juli 2010)

Ich fand Eiskrone, der DK und den Dungenfinder gut

Restlichen Gebiete waren nicht sehr berauschend


----------



## Raileko (18. Juli 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Schwierigkeitsentwicklung in raids. Ulduar hat es vorgemacht - der erste boss noch sauleicht, die darauffolgenden schon schwer (mit nax equip) und dann ab mimiron, vezzax, yog saron quasi mit nax equip für den normal skiller bei weitem nimmer schaffbar. Des heisst man musste die instanz schrittweise machen...(ausserdem kam man in einenr woche eh kaum durch zu beginn)



du willst mir sagen, dass du gerne zu beginn von ulduar in einer woche schon durch gewesen wärst? also anspruch sollte das spiel ja schon haben und deshalb war meiner empfindung nach ulduar die beste raidinstanz in wotlk, auch wie sich, wenn es mal gut lief, die hms eingeschaltet haben (zb thorim) war für mich immernoch das beste hm-system im vgl zu icc/pdk. gerne mehr davon in cata...
persönlich hätte mir lieber gefallen, wenn es wie in bc zb ssc und tk (mh+bt+später sw) gegeben hätte, wenn es also vom schwierigkeitsgrad 2 instanzen gegeben hätte, die nicht weit auseinander liegen und sich ein t teilen. stattdessen war es in wotlk eher so, dass man kaum etwas ohne marken machen konnte (im t bereich) was mich ehrlich enttäuscht hat.
auch hat mir, wie es in bc war, gefehlt, dass man trotz hohem equip immernoch kara gegangen ist. ich meine wozu macht man sich blizzard so viel arbeit und bereitet naxx maly obsi uldu pdk(LOLOLOLOLOL schlimmste ini überhaupt, wie kommt man eig auf so nen schmarn??) wochen/monatelang vor, wenn am ende eh die hälfte der gamer nie drin war, nur icc und rs geht und als sie 80 wurden gleich mal immer marken gesammelt haben um an das equip zu kommen, da man anders nicht drankam bzw nur mit dem markenequip dann.
mMn sollte ein mmorgp eine geschichte erzählen und einen so durch raids leiten, also von den leichteren (bc: kara) über zwischenschritte zu den schwereren (bt). hätte einfach gerne wieder das schon erwähnte pyramidensystem zurück...
dies ist eigentlich der hauptgrund warum mir bc um einiges besser gefiel.
was ich aber auch noch mal ansprechen will: leute, die sich mehr zeit für das spiel nehmen als andere, haben es auch verdient besseres equipment zu erspielen als andere, die nur das nötigste(wenn überhaupt) machen(equip soll nicht nur vom himmel fallen...). wenn ich jetzt die highendgilden ansehe wie sie sich abrackern und tagtäglich in den instanzen zu sitzen, bis alles tot ist, freue ich mich mit denen, und finde es dann anschließend auch ok wenn sie so eingespielt sind, dass sie den ganzen content in 1-2abenden oder so (weiss es nicht genau) runterspielen können, sie haben es sich verdient. weil ich denke andere leute, die weniger "hingabe" zeigen, sollten sich nicht beschweren, wenn sie nicht so erfolgreich raiden und alles sehen können. wenn man frisch 80 wurde sollte man die gleiche geschichte erleben wie jem, der früh 80 wurde und von naxx über uldu bis hin zu icc alles erlebt/erarbeitet hat. so kommen dann auch keine diskussionen auf wegen verdientem/unverdientem oder allgemein equip.
schade finde ich an wotlk auch, dass die encounter so gebildet wurden, dass alles an den movementkrüppel hängt, wenn etwas schief lief. ich weiss es nicht, da ich classic nicht gespielt habe, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass bei 40 mann raids jem gelyncht wurde, nur weil er mal einen movementfehler gemacht hat(denke da war es verzeihbar). 
was ich auch nicht verstehe ist, dass blizz zuerst eine ini wie pdk bringt, wo man mit markenequip reinkommt und relativ wenig zu machen hat (movement, bossverständnis), und danach dann icc bringt, wo die schwächen der spieler aufgedeckt werden, die keine übung zb im movement haben. einfach schlecht getimed/gereiht bzw überhaupt blöd, dass man pdk gemacht hat(gründe von andern schon genannt bzw sollten bekannt sein)...anspruch ist einfach etwas, was im laufe von wotlk im contentbereich gesunken ist, jedoch beim gruppenzusammenstellen gestiegen...
nicht zu vergessen ist auch das angleichen der klassen, was schon ende bc begann mit pala...hate it! vermisse einfach die zeiten als man als shadow noch sonderplatz im raid hatte und in die healergruppe gepackt wurde da es immer ein schöner support war, nicht notwendig, aber trotzdem dankend angenommen(wird ja jetzt zu cata auch weitergenerft, damit man nicht zwingend einen shadow/pala in der grp brauch...klasse blizzard...)
weltbosse haben mir auch gefehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wär abwechslungsreicher gewesen...

will nicht weiter drüber herziehen auch wenn ich gerade übel drin bin in dem thema und blizz so gern nen hammer vor den kopf haun würd

jedoch gabs auch etwas licht im dunklen tunnel, der auf cata zuläuft:
-dungeonfinder (verdeckt zwar etwas den tankmangel, trotzdem ok, da man nicht mehr ewig warten muss)
-landschaft auch top, wobei es mit flugmount deutlich schneller zu durchqueren geht als ohne
-dualspecc fand ich gelungen, wobei ich dann wieder wutanfälle bekam, als manche den ganzen arm haben wollten und noch mehr skillungen...
mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein, da ich nur das negative sehe, vllt editiere ich noch etwas wenns mir einfällt...

so far ich in den puff nach barcelona schalalala


----------



## kthxbye (18. Juli 2010)

Positiv:
 - Questen in Northrend war sehr spaßig
 - WotLk behandelt einen interessanten Teil der Lore (LichKing, überall Untote, viele bekannte Gesichter gesehen)
 - Dual Spec

Negativ:
 - GearScore (dafür kann Blizzard ja nix)
 - die "Gimpinisierung" WoWs:
......- Epics sind nicht Episch, jeder Vollhorst mit 5 Daumen an jeder Hand hat nen GS von Drölftausend, und fühlt sich wegen diesem GimpScore-Wert auch noch imba
 ......- früher: Gute Spieler, die gerne viel Zeit in ihr Hobby gesteckt haben, wurden belohnt // heute: Jeder Skillkrüppel, der "mal eben am Wochenende ein bisschen daddelt"
......wird ebenso belohnt
 ......- die meisten Encounter sind viel zu einfach
- Zu viel Dinge, die einfach darauf aus sind, sehr viel Zeit zu investieren:
 ......- Halloween Achievement: Latsche durch ganze Land und besuche die Eimer, Sonnenwendfest: Latsche durchs ganze Land und Besuche die Feuer, Mondfest: Latsche[...]
 ......- Bei PdK eeewig lang die Dailys machen, um am Ende nen Gaul zu bekommen, der eine Leicht andere Farbe hat als die normalen Gäule... dann nochmal viele Woche Daily ......machen, 
......um nen Elekk zu bekommen, der eine leicht andere Farbe hat, als die normalen Elekks
 ......- etc etc etc

Kurz um:
WoW wurde für mich mit WotLk hauptsächlich durch die Casualisierung kaputt gemacht.
Ich finds toll, dass auch die Spieler jede Ini sehen können, die WoW mehr als Tetris sehen (mal kurz für ne Stunde anmachen und ein bissle daddeln), aber bitte nicht auf Kosten des Spielgefühls für Spieler, die WoW wirklich als Hobby haben, sich damit also ernsthaft beschäftigen wollen.
Die aktuellen Aussichten auf Cata sehen noch schlimmer aus, wenn diese Richtung beibehalten wird, werd ich es mir wahrscheinlich nicht einmal mehr holen... Wenn ich zweifel über die Qualität habe, dann probiere ich es und höre gegebenenfalls nach paar Wochen wieder auf, wenn ich merke, dass es genauso mies läuft wie in WotLk (oder sogar schlimmer).

mfg


----------



## Camô (18. Juli 2010)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Negativ:
> - die "Gimpinisierung" WoWs:
> ......- Epics sind nicht Episch, jeder Vollhorst mit 5 Daumen an jeder Hand hat nen GS von Drölftausend, und fühlt sich wegen diesem GimpScore-Wert auch noch imba
> ......- früher: Gute Spieler, die gerne viel Zeit in ihr Hobby gesteckt haben, wurden belohnt // heute: Jeder Skillkrüppel, der "mal eben am Wochenende ein bisschen daddelt"
> ...



Irgendwie beißt sich deine "Gimpinisierung" von WoW mit deiner Aussage, du gönnst allen Spielern fast alles sehen zu können. Eben weil die Encounter einfacher geworden sind, kann man als Gelegenheitsspieler auch mal raiden gehen, ohne denken zu müssen, dass für sie das Spiel ab 80 vorüber ist. 

Das Problem mit Gearscore beobachtet Blizzard ja bereits, obwohl es, genau wie die DPS-Abfrage - sprich Recount - im Prinzip tolle AddOns sind. Nur das was die Community daraus macht, macht WoW momentan so unsympathsich, vor allem für Frischlinge. Spieler schätzen den "Skill" des Spielers dadurch nicht ein, sie definieren ihn darüber. Die DPS-Abfrage war früher immerhin ne ehrliche Art und Weise, Spieler zu testen. Und zwar nicht, indem sie AoE-Angaben machten, sondern mit nem simplen Testversuch an einer Bosspuppe. Movement blieb da zwar außen vor, aber wer mit seinem Char entsprechenden Schaden verursachen konnte, war i.d.R. kein schlechter Spieler.

Die Massenware Epics ist mir derzeit das einzige Dorn im Auge, denn sie entsprechen halt nicht mehr ihrer eigentlichen Definition. Daran arbeitet aber Blizzard ebenfalls. Künftig wird es (hoffentlich) möglich sein, die ersten Raids blauequipt anzugehen.


----------



## kthxbye (19. Juli 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Irgendwie beißt sich deine "Gimpinisierung" von WoW mit deiner Aussage, du gönnst allen Spielern fast alles sehen zu können. Eben weil die Encounter einfacher geworden sind, kann man als Gelegenheitsspieler auch mal raiden gehen, ohne denken zu müssen, dass für sie das Spiel ab 80 vorüber ist.



Das beißt sich durchaus nicht, denn:

Wenn der Unterschied zwischen Progamern und "Ich setz mich am Sonntag abend mal für 2h ran"-Spielern größer wäre, dann könnten sich letztere gerne trotzdem den Bossen stellen.
Aber nur wegen einem lausigen Titel, den nach 2 weiteren Woche 50% des Servers hat, und eine Axt, die 10 dps mehr macht, reiß ich mir nich 4 Tage die Woche den Hintern auf, um die Bosse schnell zu legen.

Ich schieb ja auch nicht eine Woche doppelschichten, um nur nen tolles Auto leisten zu können, wenn ich ganz genau weiß, dass die Hersteller den Preis in 4 Wochen um 50% senken und das Gehalt um 50% steigt.

oder in WoW:
Ich wipe mich nicht 2 Wochen lang 4 Tage/Woche zu Tode (in PDK Gear), nur damit Blizzard 1 Monat nach Release die Bosse in Grund und Boden nerft und die Spieler, dank halbem ICC Gear (konnten ja 1 Monat farmen) gegen einen Boss kämpfen, der nurnoch halb so stark ist wie vorher.

Allein das schnell ansteigende Gear und die Übung beim wipen stärken die Spieler schon genug, da muss man den Boss nich noch zu Tode nerfen.

Also:
Der Unterschied zwischen Easy- und Hardmode muss deutlicher werden.
Sowohl durch wirklich schwer zu bekommene und nur kurzzeit verfügbare Titel (die sind dann wenigstens auch was Wert), als auch durch einen größeren Equip unterschied, sowohl optisch, als auch von den Werten. (Nicht, dass mein Hardmode T-Drölf lediglich etwas grüner ist, als das Noob Zeug für Marken, und 10 Stärke + 13 Krit mehr hat).

Ich bin bereit für mein Hobby Zeit zu investieren, dafür möchte ich aber auch belohnt werden!


mfg


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

Scythe86 schrieb:


> - Belagerungswaffen im PvP (Panzer vs. Mauer ist kein PvP - niemals!!)


/sign
PvP ist ein kampf zwischen Spielern bei dem Fahrzeuge (finde ich) nichts zu suchen haben


----------



## Thyson93 (20. Juli 2010)

Gut:
-Das Phasing

-Wie die geschichte um Arthas erklärt wurde bzw. weiterging (mit den quests mit arthas herz, der fight gegen Illidan und nicht zu vergessen die tollen questreihen an der Pforte des Zorns der Kampf um Unterstadt usw.

-Icc find ich ist ein sehr geiler Raid. Einer der besten wenn ihr mich fragt.Warum? Bei den alten Raids hat mir die spannung gefehlt, durch die tollen Szenen vor fast jedem Kampf hab ich gänsehaut bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-Ulduar hat mir auch richtig gut gefallen

-T8 und T10 sehen echt nice aus!

Schlecht:

-Ich kann den Postern vor mir nur recht geben Blizz hats im PvP ein bischen mit den Belagerungswaffen übertrieben.

-Pdk alle T-sets sehen gleich aus, der einzige unterschied Allianz und Horde haben verschiedene. WoW!!! und dazu sieht Ally T9 zum kotzen aus.

-T7 *würg* cool!!! ich habe T3 in einer anderen Farbe an oO (Naja ein bischen kann ichs ja verstehen wegen Naxx, trotzdem habe ich mir etwas besseres erhofft).

Mehr fällt mir nicht ein, im großen und ganzen ist Wotlk ein schönes Addon. Blizz hat zwar auch einige sachen verpatzt, aber hey keiner ist perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg----------------------->Thyson93<-------------------------gfM


----------



## Dagonzo (20. Juli 2010)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite fand ich die HMs auch wieder gar nicht gut, weil man von den Bossen so schnell gelangweilt ist wenn man sie wieder und wieder macht. Pdk bis zu 4x die Woche pro Char.


Also sowas finde ich wenig fair. Wenn du mit einer Anzahl von xx Twinks immer das selbe machst ist klar das es langweilig wird. Schon mal versucht was anderes zu spielen? Oder ist die Sucht dann doch zu groß?^^
Welches Spiel bietet denn sonst so einen Unterhaltungswert? Mit xx Twinks hast du garantiert schon einige 100 Onlinesstunden/tage hinter dir. Welches Spiel kann das noch? Und du redest von Langeweile? Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn es lanweilig wird, dann lässt man es und spielt nicht immer weiter, wo man da schon wieder unweigerlich beim Punkt "Sucht" angekommen ist. Ist wohl wie Zigaretten. Man braucht sie nicht aber man raucht sie doch.

@TE
Eines der größten Missgeburten im letzten Addon nennt sich GearScore und Programme die ähnliches tun. Ok dafür kann Blizzard ja nichts, oder doch?^^

Beste Instanz: Ulduar
Bestes Gebiet: Heulender Fjord


----------



## KillerBee666 (20. Juli 2010)

Massìv schrieb:


> Mir hat der Kontinent Nordend ganz gut gefallen und ein großteil der Quests waren echt der Hammer!
> Naxx und Obsi waren noch echt schöne Instanzen Ulduar war auch noch ok.
> Was mir bicht gefallen hat wer eigendlich der rest ;(
> In einem Verhältnis würde ich sagen 30/70 gut/schlecht
> ...



Klingt iwi eigenartig wenn Du Nordend, Naxx und Obsi gut fandest, und sagst 30% gefiel dir nur^^ denn das sind ja wohl eher schon 60% oder mehr :O


----------



## Soramac (20. Juli 2010)

Hmm.. es beschweren sich sehr wenige ueber die Arena, besonders ueber das Balancing. 

und hier muss man ein Pluspunkt geben an Wrath of the Lich King.

Das Balacing in der Arena hat super geklappt und mir hat das Arena spielen sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Keine Klasse war besonderes im Nachteil oder hervorgehoben. Hat alles super geklappt und wuensche mir das es in Cataclysm so bei  bleibt.


----------



## ftgzu (20. Juli 2010)

kthxbye schrieb:


> Ich finds toll, dass auch die Spieler jede Ini sehen können, die WoW mehr als Tetris sehen (mal kurz für ne Stunde anmachen und ein bissle daddeln), aber bitte nicht auf Kosten des Spielgefühls für Spieler, die WoW wirklich als Hobby haben, sich damit also ernsthaft beschäftigen wollen.
> 
> mfg



Du meinst für die Typen, die sonst nichts mit ihrer Lebenszeit anzufangen wissen ? 
Ja, echt schlimm für die...


----------



## DaScAn (20. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> PS: Bitte keine wie "Das beste war das ich mit WoW aufgehört hab" -> Was sucht ihr dann noch in einem WoW Forum?



Selbst wenn jemand aufgehört hat, hat er immer noch das anrecht hier reinzuschauen -.-


----------



## HMC-Pretender (20. Juli 2010)

Positiv:
Was mir wirklich gut gefallen hat an Wrath, war das Questen in Northrend. Großes Lob an Blizzard für die abwechslungsreichen und erzählerisch starken Quests. Ich hatte schon nach der ersten Stunde im Fjord das Gefühl mehr erlebt zu haben als in zwei Addons zuvor und Wrathgate mit der nachfolgenden Schlacht um Undercity war natürlich der Höhepunkt schlechthin.
Ich bin es schön langsam angegangen und habe dann auch ungefähr zwei Monate gebraucht, bis mein erster Charakter 80 war, hatte dabei aber bewusst bestimmte Regionen ausgespart um für den nächsten noch was übrig zu haben. Ich finde dafür hat sich der Kaufpreis auch allemal gelohnt.

Negativ:
Im Gruppenspiel, vor allem im PvE hat Wrath stark abgebaut. Die Instanzen sind mal echt ein schlechter Witz. Die Raids sind ok: für kleine Gilden und Gelegenheitsspieler besser zugänglich als vorher, werden nur leider schnell durch 'Gratis'-Epics trivialisiert. Naja, das ganze Endgame war in WoW nie so das Wahre, eigentlich immer ziemlich repetitiv und langweilig. Diesmal kam hinzu, dass durch das zum Glück erst nachträglich eingeführte Dual-Spec jeglicher Anspruch aus der Charakterentwicklung genommen wurde, und ich komplett die Motivation daran verloren habe, noch irgendwas hochzuspielen.
Habe dann mit der Einführung des Itemshops ganz aufgehört und bin froh drüber.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (20. Juli 2010)

Da ich eher der Pveler bin gehe ich mal auf die encounter ein:

3.0: Alles langweilig bis auf Sartharion 3d
3.1: langweilig (aber schönes design mit liebe zum detail) bis auf Brandmeister, Knock knock kock, und one light in the darkness bzw Alone in the Darkness.
3.2: am langweiligsten 4 IDs die selben bosse jede woche *kotz*
3.3: interessante Kampfabläufe aber zu einfach bis auf Prof Sindra und LK HM 

Questtechnisch Super deutlich besser als in Classic oder BC. Wobei dort gab es auch epische questreihen aber nicht so oft wie in Wotlk.

Achievementsystem: Ohne hätte ich aufgehört weil der content zu leicht ist.

PvP: World of InstantDownBoringCraft (leider kommts ja nurnoch darauf an wer den ersten Zauber ansetzt nichts mehr mit cc oder kiten SEHR schade ;( )

Items: Coole effecte aber leider ist Epic nicht epic sonder nichtmal selten (letztens hat ein Spieler ausgerechnet das es mehr Epische items gibt als Rare (blaue))

Itemstyle: Armeeeee der Clone!

Raidsystem: 10 +25 (gute idee freu mich aber mehr auf cata 10 ODER 25)
 Bugs und exploits: Jippie 3.3.3 Mountbug FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dualspecc: Ohne wäre ich nie Heiler geworden.

mhh ich glaub das war alles wichtige =)


----------



## olOlOlo (20. Juli 2010)

!st es erst mal Naxx gecleart nachts um 4e^^
2nd Ulduar mitgegangen und gute raidgilde gefunden.
3nd Tank warri is mainchar geworden.
4th T 9.75 full
5th T10 Full

Und es war am anfang verdammt schwer ne gute Meele 2H waffe zu bekomm... was gabs? Titanstahlzerstörer war crap und teuer.
Axt aus HDB eh nie gedroppt
Folge: Naxx Todesbiss ja 1 Kill und rollluck :-)
und dann? Betrayer ja ich hab Kel bestimmt 15-16 mal des Handwerk gelegt bis ich die Waffe überhaupt zu gesicht bekomm hatte.
Besser als todesbiss war dann Eisenseele vom Levi 10 in Ulduar.
Ja dann kam PDC und in der ini Droppte bessere axt als in raids bisher.
Und mit ICC bei den ersten 4 Bossen im 10er kann man sich ganz vernünftig eq holen.
Nicht alles war mal so leicht, PDC und PDK erlangten aber echt farmstatus für gutes eq und war schnell ausgelutscht.
Rest war TOP !

Was ich hasse? Lockraids hat weniger was mit Blizzard zu tun sondern eher mit den Menschen das is n Game und wenn ein Item droppt dann könn das gefälligst auch andere haben.
Evtl mal sachen beim PM ändern? zB das er zwar denn loot verteilen kann aber erst mit zustimmung von 51% des raids die gegenstände selbst nutzen oder dissen kann sonst bleioben die items rot.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so würde auch Ninjamn nichts bringen.
also quasi beim würfelt "Bedarf" "Gier" und dann wird es ausgewürfelt dann steht da Player HUBERMEIER hat das Item HAMMERAXT mit 98 gewonnen "Gönnen" oder "new Roll" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im 10er braucht es 6/10 zustimmung und im 25er 13/25 ansonsten reroll.

ahja FUCK PM's und Lootnijas^^


----------



## Cobrastrike (20. Juli 2010)

WotLK

Pro:
Tausendwinter open PvP
Gehört Dualskillung zu wotlk?? Kam doch schon ganz kurz vorher... jedenfalls dann das noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Contra:
Schwierigkeiten der hero ini's (muss ja nicht unschaffbar sein, aber bisschen härter kanns gerne werden)
Freundlichkeit & "Kompetenz" mancher lfg-Tool Benutzer


Alles andere war okay.


----------



## p1nk (20. Juli 2010)

-pvp -> zu wenig neues
-heros -> zu leicht
-dala -> horde ally kuscheln zusammen?!
-murlocs -> lasst sie endlich sterben!!
-fahrzeuge im kampf (pve & pvp)


+die welt -> geiles design
+der sound -> einfach nur schön
+das lvln -> phasing wie in der drachenöde vor dem tor <3
+erfolge -> eigentlich unnütz aber trotzdem noch lustig
+dualspec -> wurde auch zeit!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+dungeonfinder -> einfach nur gut
+content für alle -> endlich kein spiel mehr für möchtegern pros
+icc buff -> alle können die geschichte spielen 
+1k -> pvp mit endboss (hätte bisschen schwerer sein können aber die idee ist gut)
+real-id ->bitte mehr davon
+plüschtiere -> die sehen einfach nur geil aus! 

alles in allem eine sehr gute erweiterung für leute die dieses spiel noch als spiel spielen und nicht ihr leben darin verbringen!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PaiNiZm (20. Juli 2010)

das raiden mit rl freunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naxx und pre ulduar xP und das nordend design + quests


----------



## Moou (20. Juli 2010)

Was mir nicht gefallen hat, dass Arthas gestorben ist, und auch dass Er am 03.02.2010 schon von einer Gilde Namens "Blood Legion" gelegt wurde. ( Schreeecklich ) . 03.02.2010 war auch der Patchday wo man den lieben Lichkönig erst besiegen konnte.
Was mir alles gefallen hat, waren Die Designs der Instanzen. Zum Beispiel der Design der Seelenschmiede, der Grube von Saron und der Hallen der Reflexionen. Die Stimme von dem Lichkönig hat Mir auch sehr gefallen, mit einem schönen Echo immer hinten dran gelegt,
so dass man Es durch ganz Eiskrone und Durch die Eiskronenzitadelle hallen hören konnte. Endlich wurde mal Eine Ingame Sequenz mit Kämpfen und Gerede eingeführt. Eine gibt Es auch schon die Es auch in Classic WoW gab, die eine in Elwynn, wo man die Kugel antipsen muss,
dann sieht man so einen anderen Turm, aber ohne Gelaber und so weiter, nicht sehr besonders. Und dass es endlich die wahre Herausforderung der Bosse gab, Hardmode. So konnte man Die wahre Kraft des Lichkönigs, Anub'Araks und Yoqq Sarons finden. Die Quests fande Ich auch
sehr abwechslungsreich, vor allem dass man nicht nur 10 von denen töten soll oder sammle 8 davon, sondern man musste auch fliegen und so weiter. Naja das wars dann, bald kommt Cataclysm und dass wird Uns auch sehr gefallen, wegen der schönen neuen Welt (: Oder Hyjal,
Vash'jir, Tiefenheim, die verlorenen Inseln, Kezan, Gilneas, Schattenhochland, Grim Batol, Uldum, Feuertempel von Ragnaros, Elementarebene in Hyjal usw ..


----------



## kolko (20. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> /sign
> PvP ist ein kampf zwischen Spielern bei dem Fahrzeuge (finde ich) nichts zu suchen haben


 aber immernoch besser als ein schurke der mal eben eine Mauer einhaut oder? ;-)

zum Thema:
Nordend ist einfach so viel besser als BC.
Sonst finde ich auch die ini suche sehr gut, warum nicht auch inis serverübergreifend machen wenn das beim PvP Schlachtfeldern schon lange so läuft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu letzt finde ich noch sehr gut (auch wenn es erst gegen Ende eingeführt wurde) Real-ID, hoffentlich klappt das dann auch mit SCII.
Oh und eins fällt mir noch ein ;-) Das Startgebiet vom DK... Das ist wirklich schön und da habe sogar ich die Questtexte gelesen (normalerweise Questhelper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Nicht so gut finde ich, dass das Reiten immer teurer wurde und das Dual-Spec auch 1k kostet.
Und das schlimmste an Wotlk fand/finde ich Dalaran. Warum müssen Horde und Ally zusammen eine Hauptstadt haben?


----------



## Azerak (20. Juli 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt gefiel mir alles sehr gut.

Die Bossmechaniken waren einfach nur genial - wer da Classic zurück will... oh je.

Heroische Instanzen waren zwar nicht ganz so heroisch wie zu bc (nicht im Ansatz) aber was solls - machte es einfacher mal ein wenig seine Twinks in Instanzen zu spielen ohne sonst was vorher getan zu haben.

Aber das wohl beste war dass man per Marken Equip aus dem vorigen Raidcontent holen konnte. So konnte ich auch nach Naxx und Ulduar eine Klasse neu hochspielen und direkt anschluss finden. Wer sowas anderen nicht gönnt: /spit

Alles in Allem war das Addon erstklassig.


Edit: Ich hab doch einen gewaltigen Minuspunkt gefunden: DK startet auf Stufe 55  -  das war der größte Epic Fail den Blizzard je begangen hat noch vor dem bunten Diablo 3!


----------



## Tünnemann72 (20. Juli 2010)

+Das nordische Feeling kam gut herüber

+ Leveln von 70 auf 80 machte mir Spass, weil die Quests teilweise sehr einfallsreich waren

+Die 5er Instanzen sind alle recht gut gelungen (Ausnahme Occulus, aber tolle Idee dennoch)

+ Hübsch designte Welt

+ Gute Performance auf meinem Rechner

+ Mehr als ausreichender Raidcontent ab 10 bis 25 Spieler

- PvP Strand der Uralten sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig

- Total vermurkste PVP Klassenbalance (Einige Klassen einfach OP, zuviele Immunitäten, kaum tötbare Heiler und teils zu mächtige Skills einiger Klassen)

- Bewusst erzeugte Unterschiede zwischen Spielern mit Ehre Equip und Spielern mit Arena Equip (So eine dumme Scheissidee) Ja ne is klar... es kommt nicht auf Skill, sondern das Lila Zeug an, was man trägt . .da sollte kräftig nachgebessert werden.

- Bewusst erzeugte Konflikte durch Zulassung von Add Ons, die Asozialität fördern: Gierscore, DPS Meter und dieser ganze Kack !


----------



## A Lee (20. Juli 2010)

Positiv:

- Dual-Spec
- Dungeon-Finder
- kein CC mehr, dadurch macht Tanken Spaß und man ist schnell durch die Ini durch
- man kommt durch die Marken schnell an gutes Equip, auch ohne lästiges Raiden
- Twink-Equip durch accountgebundene Items
- stimmige Umgebung in Nordend, schöne Quests

Negativ:

- Raids haben mir kaum gefallen (mag keine Bosstaktiken, wo man vorher stundenlang lesen oder erklären muss, einfach Tank ran und umhauen is mehr mein Ding ;-) )
- keine PvP-Waffen mehr für Ehre -> PvE Zwang für PvP, wenn man nur BGs machen will
- PvP is generell kaum noch vorhanden, Arena- und PvE-Equip dominiert in den BGs (kaum noch Spaß für BG-only Spieler)
- GS-Wahn


----------



## olOlOlo (20. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benwingert (20. Juli 2010)

positiv:
ulduar - einfach nur geiles setting/bosse auch wenn ichs leider nicht mitbekommen hab außer 2 3 kleinen runs nebenbei paar bosse
epische questlines zb pforte des zorns + unterstadt - das wort episch sagt doch schon alles
der schwierigkeitsgrad der raids - nicht zu schwer nicht zu leicht in randomgrps ist ein lk kill trotz buff selten
lfg-tool (beim leveln) - in zeiten ohne lfg-tool hab ich während des levelns sage und schreibe 3 instanzen von innen gesehn aber auch nur weil ich 2h lang gesucht hab

negativ:
heros - nutzen sich einfach viel zu schnell ab
die ein oder anderen rndgrps/einzelnen leute - pvp equippter heal zu mir (dem tank) "ey mach ma schneller is mir zu langsam sonst geh ich gleich" achja gepullt hat er auch noch und dann über aggrohalten geflamet
manche raids (zb obsi gähn...) - stinklangweilig und viel zu leicht
manche bosse (zb fauldarm) - dps dps dps!!!!!!
pdk - denk ma braucht nich viel zu sagen

nur so als kleine aufstellung eines halbcasuals der erst mit 3.2 angefang hat


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2010)

Positiv:

- Dungeon-Finder
- Das neue Naxxramas
- Ausstatten von Twinks schnell und einfach
- Neue NPC-Modelle


Negativ:

- Gearscore-Wahn
- Langweilige Instanzen
- Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers
- Unterschiedliche T9-Sets
- Entwertung von Frostlotus
- Klassen werden sich immer ähnlicher


----------



## Esda (20. Juli 2010)

Toll:

Dual Spec, weil ich eigentlich nur Hybriden spiele und so vielfältiger durch WoW gimpen kann.
Der Dungeonfinder, weil man als Heiler sehr schnell eine Gruppe findet und als dd noch in Ruhe ein bisschen farmen kann.
Meine beiden Protos (Rostiger und Eisenbeschlagen) und die beiden Frostwyrms (aus ICC, kein PvP) weil die mir wirklich vom Design her sehr gut gefallen.



Blöd: 

Die allgemeine Unfreundlichkeit und Rücksichtslosigkeit, grade bei Tanks (Tankgrößenwahn 'Tut das oder ich hau ab!').
Der Dungeonfinder, weil ich oft unfreundlich und nervtötende Spieler in der Gruppe hab.
Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Elevator (20. Juli 2010)

Im prinzip war das meiste ne tolle idee aber einfach oft nicht gut umgesetzt

Marken: Gute idee aber oft viel zu einfach zu bekommen und zu viele verschiedene Arten die eigentlich vollkommen unnütz sind
Raidinis/Hm: an sich auch viele tolle sachen dabei gewesen (ulduar/Icc) aber auch viele inis die einfach viel zu einfach sind (pdk/ony/naxx/maly) und die meisten schwerern inis einfach 
 	unnötig: pdok? warum sollte man da rein? pdk reicht vollkommen um icc gehen zu können.Selbes mit ulduar.
lvln: Coole Gebiete nette Questreihen aber nachm 3ten mal einfach nur noch langweilig
Lfg Tool: auch eine gut idee aber auch wieder nicht so schön umgesetzt tanks haben >1 sec warte zeit dds haben <30 min da kann keine rede vom schnellen markenfarmen sein solange 
 	man net tanken kann


----------



## Stevesteel (20. Juli 2010)

BTT: 

gut: Ulduar tolle Instanz, Dungeonfinder, Dualspec (auch wenn ich selbst ihn selten nutze)
schlecht: fällt mir gerade nichts ein



Elevator schrieb:


> Im prinzip war das meiste ne tolle idee aber einfach oft nicht gut umgesetzt
> 
> Marken: Gute idee aber oft viel zu einfach zu bekommen und zu viele verschiedene Arten die eigentlich vollkommen unnütz sind
> Raidinis/Hm: an sich auch viele tolle sachen dabei gewesen (ulduar/Icc) aber auch viele inis die einfach viel zu einfach sind (pdk/ony/naxx/maly) und die meisten schwerern inis einfach
> ...



OT:da bist du doch selbst Schuld, nicht Blizzard, wenn du zum 3en mal dieselben Quests machst.
Wenn du auf 3 Konzerte derselben Band innerhalb einer Woche gahst, meckerst du dann auch, dass es beim 3en mal nicht mehr so toll ist?
Leute gibts.


----------



## Mikroflame (20. Juli 2010)

Finde das Dungeonfindertool ist auch für mich das,was mir am besten an wotlk gefallen hat, besonders für twinks.


Überhaupt nicht mag ich es irgendwie nicht,dass man 310er und 25er selbst aussuschen kann. Finde so kommt nichtmal ein realistisches Feeling der wahren stärke des Gegners rüber ^^


----------



## Grobolus (20. Juli 2010)

Schöne Idee der Thread :-) Mal was anderes und sogar sinnvolles!

Dann mal meine Meinung:

Instanzen: Non Hero okay, Heros durch das leichte Item-Grabbeln im Epiq-Wahn zu einfach, zu stupide, einfach eine Rush-Geschichte, um schnell Marken zu erhalten, keinerlei Herausforderung ;-( Hier wären ein paar Gegner (auch Trash) mit Spezialfähigkeiten, bei denen auch kein T10-Equip hilft (Sehr hoher Stärkungsbuff wenn man nicht CCt, Aura, die extrem schaden macht, wenn man nicht rausgeht etc.) nicht schlecht gewesen, um sie nicht zu brain AFK-Runs zu machen.

Raids:
Naxx -> Schöne einstigsinstanz, trotz Recycling! Leider durch Epic-Überfluss (triumpf-marken) überflüssig geworden, und daher noch bestenfalls für Weeklys besucht ;-(
Ulduar -> Super flair, super Hardmodes, super Boss-Mechaniken -> mehr davon!
PDK -> Lückenfüller um Spieler bei Laune zu halten, und das ganze in 4 IDs, einfallslos
ICC -> Schöner Raid, allerdings durch Stärkungsbuff zu schnell zu einfach! Endcontent wird somit leichter als T8-Content. Das flair der spezielen herausforderung geht einfach verloren ;-(

Neuerungen:
Klassenverallgemeinerung -> jede Klasse kann alles, Buffs raidübergreifend usw., nimmt irgendwie die individualität der Charaktere, spezialfähigkeiten die einer Klasse vorbehalten sind sollen bleiben, und der Support eine größere taktische Rolle spielen!

Doungon-Tool -> geteilte Meinung, gut um schnell eine Grp für eine Instanz zu finden (vor allem im Low-LVL bereich), schlecht da es das spielgefühl nimmt (viele wissen garnicht, wo die instanz überhaupt ist, in welcher sie sich befinden) und durch Realmübergreifend werden spieler zu einem Massenprodukt, meine FL leidet an schwund, kommt nix neues mehr, man lernt niemanden mehr keinen, nur noch ein rein, go, thx

Items verstärkt über marken -> Pfusch am Bau ;-) ne, vereinzelt Items über marken bekommen ganz okay, wie auch zu BC, alles Equip durch stupides Farmen bekommen ist langweilig, und nimmt den Persönlichen erfolg, wie z.B. endlich den T5-Helm, heute: noch 87 Marken und ich hab mein T9 voll (und man hat dann schon die ersten teile ILVL 264, und noch keine Raidinstanz von innen gesehen, auser schnell mal ne weekly und AK)


Gruß


----------



## Duciducduc (20. Juli 2010)

Gut: 

Naxx, Ulduar, Boreanische Tundra, Sholazarbecken, Story, lvl eq, pvp leveln <3

Schlecht: 

PvP Faceroll, 
Strand der uralten, Insel der Eroberung (der ganze scheiss mit den Fahrzeugen kotzt einfach nur an, 
das hat doch gar nix mit skill or whatever zu tun, einfach ins fahrzeug jumpen durchrushen fahrzeug deffn fertig... = langweilig and no fun 
die lolkammer mit den free 4 all loot wo man kaum movement braucht, außer der zweite boss mit den blitzen vor dem nerf für den hatte man schon movement gebraucht was die meisten nicht haben,
berufe spezies? was isn das?
klassen unbalanced, siehe dk der modermiene oder fauldarm? bis zum enrage solo getankt hat als bsp...
epixx und legendary axt ffa der aufwand für den healkolben aus ulduar war schon heftiger als für die gammelaxt, da bekam man glaub ich splitter nur durch hardmodes, korrigiert mich falls ich falsch liege :x



im moment fällt mir nix mehr ein aber gibt bestimmt noch was :s

mfg


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (20. Juli 2010)

kolko schrieb:


> aber immernoch besser als ein schurke der mal eben eine Mauer einhaut oder? ;-)


Ja, das schon aber ich finde bgs kommen gut ohne Fahrzeuge aus.
Z.B. AV hat mir viel fun gemacht (also richtig und nicht dieses olololrushzergdownwin-AV) und kam ganz ohne Fahrzeuge aus.
ioc und strand sind in meinen Augen die schlechtesten bgs (wobei ioc spaßiger ist).
Da kann man doch gleich pve machen: ins Fahrzeug und seine dd rota mit pve EQ+Skillung fahren um die Angreifer zu toasten *gähn*

Ich hab nichts dagegen wenn sie Fahrzeuge als test implementieren aber da hätte 1k winter fürs pvp und Uldu (levi) fürs pve auch gereicht.


----------



## Imbads (20. Juli 2010)

Positiv:

- Ulduar
- Dual-spec
- Dungeon-Finder
- Erfolge
- Inschriftenkunde
- Insel der Eroberung

Negativ:

- Todesritter
- Marken-System
- Naxxramas (zu Vanilla war es einfach besser!)
- Pvp Balance
- Gearscore

Edit: Gearscore vergessen. :-)


----------



## Rico60 (20. Juli 2010)

ich finds kacke das es jeden Raid in 10er und 25er Modus gibt die sollten sich für eins entscheiden sowie BC.
entäuschend fand ich t7,t9 und t10 vom Priester, Hexenmeister, Hunter und Der Taucheranzug vom Schurken >.<


----------



## Minorjiel (20. Juli 2010)

Blizzards Anpassungen an der "Dungeon-Philosophie" war irgendwie Fluch und Segen zugleich:

Auf der einen Seite hat es mit BC echt Spaß gemacht, wenn man mit einer tollen Gruppe in den Inis war und jeder wusste, was er zu tun hat. Als der Tank noch markieren und der Mage noch Sheepen musste und man später die Hero-Modes besuchen durfte....aber erst, nachdem man genügend Ruf hatte! 

Auf der anderen Seite war es echt nervig, dass man ersteinmal 1 Stunde nach Leuten suchen musste und wenn es Pfeifen waren, hat man sich 2 Stunden durch den Dungeon gewiped.

In WotLK ist alles so schnelllebig und oberflächlich geworden. Aber vielleicht ist das der Grund, warum man nicht mehr die Hälfte seiner Freizeit mit dem Spiel verbringen muss, damit man nicht auf der Stelle tritt.


----------



## Camô (20. Juli 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Selbst wenn jemand aufgehört hat, hat er immer noch das anrecht hier reinzuschauen -.-



Das schon, nur sind diejenigen, die dann auf solche Threads wie diesen hier antworten, reine Flamer, die nicht einsehen wollen, dass WoW sie immer noch nicht losgelassen hat. Bezeichnend, dass die ersten (!!) beiden Posts, WoW-Flames ohne Inhalt sind. Diese kaputten Leute warten doch nur darauf, dass Jemand so einen Thread erstellt.


----------



## Camô (20. Juli 2010)

Rico60 schrieb:


> ich finds kacke das es jeden Raid in 10er und 25er Modus gibt die sollten sich für eins entscheiden sowie BC.
> entäuschend fand ich t7,t9 und t10 vom Priester, Hexenmeister, Hunter und Der Taucheranzug vom Schurken >.<



Es gibt Leute mit Latenzproblemen, stell dir mal vor. Von daher freue ich mich riesig darüber, dass ich alle Instanzen in 10ern sehen kann. Zumal 10er einfach anspruchsvoller sind.


----------



## Fedaykin (20. Juli 2010)

Oegi schrieb:


> PvP Leveln :>
> rest war alles shit ...




Na dafür spielst aber schön fleißig.


----------



## Elevator (20. Juli 2010)

OT:da bist du doch selbst Schuld, nicht Blizzard, wenn du zum 3en mal dieselben Quests machst.
Wenn du auf 3 Konzerte derselben Band innerhalb einer Woche gahst, meckerst du dann auch, dass es beim 3en mal nicht mehr so toll ist?
Leute gibts.
[/quote]

Ich hatte erst ca 2 monate nach meinem ersten 80ger den 2ten angefangen, da ich aber sozimlich alle qs mitm ersten schoneinmal erledigt hatte war es trotzdem einfach nur noc hlangweilig ist zwar verständlich das blizz nich alle 2 monate 1000 neue qs rausbringen kann aber hier geht es ja um die eigene meihung und das is meine meinung
und ich wäre froh 3 mal hintereinander konzerte meiner lieblingsband besuchen zu können... du etwa nicht?
Leute gibts


----------



## Pristus (20. Juli 2010)

Positiv an der WotLK Expansion und an den darauffolgenden Patches finde ich :

1. Ep Stop (endlich Classic 60er und 70er Gilden möglich)
2. Dual Spec (endlich ist das kostenpflichtige ewige umskillen nicht mehr nötig)
3. Dungeon Finder (endlich hat das lästige Gruppen Suchen ein Ende)
4. Accountgebundene Items (schneller leveln weil mehr Erfahrung)

Negativ fällt mir ein :

1. das Niveau der Community ist den den Keller gesunken (moralisch und Skill mässig)
2. kein CC mehr nötig (wer Schattenlabby auf 70 mit Quest Equip gezockt hat der weiß wovon ich rede)
3. zu schnelles Entwerten der hart erarbeiteten Items (Naxx und Ulduar Equip durch T9 Marken Low Bob Equip ersetzt)
4. Anzeigen des Itemlevels auf den Gegenständen (wodurch das Drecks Schrott Mist Addon Gearscore erst möglich wurde)


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (22. Juli 2010)

Hi, eine schöne Idee für einen Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also es stimmt schon, man kommt viel zu leicht an gutes EQ heran. Das ist ja nicht so toll, aber es ist auch auf der anderen Seite gut, dass dann einfach *jeder* bei den Raids mitmachen kann und keiner mehr wegen blöden zu niedrigem EQ ausgetsoßen wird. Aber natürlich sollte noch genug Skill dabei sein!

Aber das ist wirklich nur ein geringes Problem. Ich muss sagen: Die Quests bis nach Eiskrone haben richtig Spaß gemacht! Besonders im heuldenen Fjord.

Ich finde nicht alles an WOTLK war schlimm. War eigentlich alles super muss ich sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis halt auf ein paar Makel

MFG


----------



## Pristus (22. Juli 2010)

T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> Hi, eine schöne Idee für einen Thread
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



"aber es ist auch auf der anderen Seite gut, dass dann einfach *jeder* bei den Raids mitmachen kann und keiner mehr wegen blöden zu niedrigem EQ ausgetsoßen wird."

Schon mal was von Gearscore gehört ?


----------



## likoria (22. Juli 2010)

Als die Erweiterung noch nicht raus war mimimi =D
Nein aber die Casual-Dinger gefielen mir nur wurden sie falschausgeführt...Cataclysm wird da anders,endlich wieder mühe haben full epic zu werden,und erst nach 2 oder mehr Wochen auf 85 den ersten Raidboss sehen,im große nganzen passt sich Cataclysm an Guildwars an,soll heißen das alles mehr auf das können ausgelegt wird,auf die Bewegung,dass die Schurken wieder was zum Kopfnussen bekommen und die Magier zum Sheepen...CC war unnütz in WOTLK,und nur im PvP vielleicht etwas wert,Cataclysm(und GW2) werden der Burner =D


P.S. Das Gebietsphasing hat mir sehr gefallen :3 aber an jedem Add-On ist das Beste immer die Einleitung mit den Events =D


----------



## Diomor (22. Juli 2010)

Mein ewiger FAvorit punkto leveln: Howling Fjord! Geile Musik, sehr stimmig, Wikingerstil, alles was ich eifnach nur liebe !!!

Die Quests gefielen mir eigentlich auch ganz gut, ein bisschen neues auflockerndes im schon mehr als bekanntem Quest Alltag. Horde und Alliance!!


Dungeon: Ganz klar Ulduar !! Einfach geile Atmosphaere, schönes Design, Bosse und co. ! 
Platz 2 geht an die Icecrown Citadel, wobei mir nur die Bossfights Marrowgar, Bloodqueen, Sindragosa und Lich King gefallen haben (Von allen der LK der geilste Fight!)

Mein Lieblingsmoment in WotLK war der First Kill des Lich Kings und als ich den Red Proto Drake endlich Mein nennen konnte!

Heroic Dung: Utgarde Keep, Utgarde Pinnacle, und Halls of Lightning.

Im großen und ganzen fande ich Lich King bisher das genialste Addon, wobei Cataclysm den Platz sofort einnehmen wird!

- Nightshade


----------



## Knorz (22. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> auf der einen seite sagst du dir gefällt der dungeon-finder und aud der anderen gefällt dir nich das reinrushen und schnell marken holen, da stimmt doch was nich^^ nur durch den dungeon finder wurde es doch noch mehr zum brain-afk 2 marken holen




Dungeon-Finder bedeutet: sofort anfangen und nicht warten
"Reinrushen" und schnell Marken holen ohne notwendiges CC bedeutet: Brain-afk

Das eine findet vor der Ini statt, das andere in der Ini.


----------



## Knurrlaut (22. Juli 2010)

Das Setting und die Quests gefielen mir sehr gut.
Nax-Neuauflage war so lala, Ulduar war sehr geil, PdK war lame, ICC war wieder richtig geil - und mit Arthas auch ein richtig schwerer Gegner zu Anfang, der hat im 25er hm die besten Gilden lang beschäftigt.
Das am Ende Nax und Ulduar gar nicht mehr gespielt werden mussten war natürlich casual-freundlich, aber eigentlich ein Unding - ich hoffe in Cata werden die Raidinstanzen nicht so schnell überflüssig, sondern gehören wieder wie in BC zum normalen Werdegang eines jeden Chars/Twinks, denn wenn ich heutzutage einen Twink auf 80 Spiele, vergeht nicht viel Zeit bis er ICC betritt.
Das bringt uns zu den Level-Items, diese finde ich sehr gelungen, obwohl man sich mit Neulingen nun noch weniger vergleichen kann (Ego-boost im low-lvl Bereich, juhu -.-) aber man muss sie ja nicht anziehen.
Die EP-Sperre war lange überfällig, das 19/29/39...PvP hat damit einen kleinen Aufschwung genossen.
Der Dungeonfinder ist ganz klar die größte Errungenschaft, vor allem die Sperre für Instanzen für die man noch nicht gut genug ausgerüstet ist macht Sinn, auch zu finden im Schlachtzugsfinder, der sollte trotz vieler bedenken noch aufgerüstet werden, so dass er wie der Dungeonfinder funktioniert.
Das schlimmste war die begrenzung für BG-Anmeldungen auf 2 - auch die Funktion zufälliges Schlachtfeld konnte die 80er BGs nicht mehr retten - viel zu lange Wartezeiten haben mir den Spaß an BGs gänzlich genommen, da hätte ich lieber halbleere BGs in kauf genommen.
Alles im allem bin ich von WotLK nicht enttäuscht worden und ich freue mich riesig auf das nächste Addon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wiikend (22. Juli 2010)

Ganz klar Ulduar und schlagt mich wenn ihr wollt:Malygos <3 der einzig wahre schwere ( *lach*) Boss in WotLK selbst heutzutage scheitern sie alle an entweder 1. keinem Movement weils so schwer is ne Blase zu wechseln und 2.Den Mounts <3 

Mfg Wiikend


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (22. Juli 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> auf der einen seite sagst du dir gefällt der dungeon-finder und aud der anderen gefällt dir nich das reinrushen und schnell marken holen, da stimmt doch was nich^^ nur durch den dungeon finder wurde es doch noch mehr zum brain-afk 2 marken holen



Ich glaube er meint, dass er an dem Dungeonfinder gut findet, dass man es bequemer hat eine Gruppe zu finden. Dass man dann durch die Instanzen rusht ist wieder ein anderes Problem. Das gab es auch schon vor dem Dugeonfinder. Und zwar weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Heroes noch nie besonders hoch war in WOTLK. Der Dungeonfinder bewirkt halt, dass der ganze kram noch unpersönlicher wurde. Gerusht hat man in WOTLK schon immer.


----------



## Feresh (22. Juli 2010)

Positiv:
Mit Naxxramas (und später auch Onyxia) eine alte Raidinstanz auf Stufe 80 gehoben. Ist zwar nix neues, aber ich denke jeder würde es unterschreiben, wenn auch mal eine Inni wie Kara angehoben wird.
Ulduar - eine der schönsten Instanzen in ganz WoW. Auch im Schwierigkeitsgrad relativ knackig (vor allem Mimiron im HM und Yogg Saron).
Auch wenn es einigen nicht gefällt, aber ich finde es recht nett, dass man relativ fix Raid-rdy ist. So muss man mit den Twinks nicht wochenlang in HC-Innis rumkrebsen und alles wieder von vorne durchkrebsen.
Mehr Abwechslung bei den Quests.
Sehr schöne Gebiete wie Sholazarbecken oder Grizzlyhügel
Erfolgssystem - falls wirklich mal Langeweile anstand
Dungeonfinder (das nervige Zusammensuchen von Gruppen ist weggefallen)
Dual-Spec

Negativ
Pdk war eine einzige Enttäuschung. Hat weniger etwas von einem Raid
Eiskronenzitadelle. Also dafür, dass Arthas derzeit DER Bösewicht in WoW ist/war, hätte ich mir eine gigantischere Inni gewünscht. Für mich wirkte die Inni eher wie ein Abklatsch von Naxxramas.
Leider mit Ulduar eigentlich nur eine richtig gelungene (neue) Raidinstanz
Rumexperimentiererei an den Klassen (Nerf hier, Nerf da - und am Ende hat sich nix geändert an der Balance)
Einzigartikkeit der Klassen ist irgendwie flöten gegangen (mittlerweile hat ja jeder Hans und Franz seine AE)
Lächerlicher Schwierigkeitsgrad der HC-Innis

Was mir sonst so gegen den Strich gegangen ist, ist solch ein Addon wie Gearscore und das hirnlose Glotzen des Großeils der Community darauf. Kann man zwar Blizzard nicht die Schuld für geben, aber den Leuten denen mittlerweile Zahlen wichtiger sind als die Leistung.


----------



## Xores (22. Juli 2010)

Gefallen:

- Das neue Gebiet
- Die neuen Klassen
- Die Eiskronenquests
- Die Dailys von den Söhnen Hodir's und vom Argentumturnier
- Accountgebundene Items
- Beide Rassen auf PvP Servern

Nicht Gefallen:

- Das ganze übertriebene LFM gespamme ("Suchen Druiden mit full T10 und Drölf Gearscore für Deadmines")
- Das ich gehackt wurde...
- Das der Kontent (meiner Meinung nach) so schnell eingeschoben wurde


----------



## Pristus (22. Juli 2010)

@Feresh

"Lächerlicher Schwierigkeitsgrad der HC-Innis"

Öhm, dann geh mal mit blauem lvl187 Equip in 80er Heros, so wie es gedacht ist, dann wirst du sehen wie schwer die Heros eigentlich sind.


----------



## Monsterwarri (22. Juli 2010)

An alle die hier schreiben mit Cata wird es wieder besser mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad:
Sobald die ersten wieder ihre Epics haben und der nächste Contentpatch rauskommt werden die Items wieder so megaultrahammersuperdupermatrix imba mit 500agi str und wasweißich was, das es weiterhin reinrennen und gebombe wird, mit den Raid Inis ebenso.
Es ist einfach ein so unglaublicher Unterschied zwischen den kommenden Instanzen zum alten Gear das es nur die erste Phase vom neuen Addon ein bisschen Anspruch wahrt.
Ich meine in WOTLK sind auch noch die ein oder anderen in ner HC gewhiped, is halt mittlerweile garnicht mehr möglich weil man so schlecht nicht sein kann mit dem Gear down zu gehen.
Mittlerweile hat man ja soviel Life wie ein HC Trashmob...

Comprende?


----------



## Dabow (22. Juli 2010)

Der LK 25 Firstkill meines Servers den ich getankt habe ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sprite13 (22. Juli 2010)

Am meisten gefallen haben mir die Erfolge, die super motiviert haben und man in Instanzen auch etwas anderes probieren konnte.

Nicht gefallen hat mir der Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich war zwar nie beim Lichking, aber viele schon und das nimmt so ein bisschen das "Epic-feeling" daraus.


----------



## Monsterwarri (22. Juli 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> @Feresh
> 
> "Lächerlicher Schwierigkeitsgrad der HC-Innis"
> 
> Öhm, dann geh mal mit blauem lvl187 Equip in 80er Heros, so wie es gedacht ist, dann wirst du sehen wie schwer die Heros eigentlich sind.



Das existiert garnicht mehr, als ich mit meinem Twink 80 geworden bin hab ich mir mit den ersten Marken schon die ich während des Levelns bekommen habe das erste 245 Epic gekauft.
Dannach ging das weiter so, bin als healer mitgegangen, den Tank musste ich alle 20sekunden mal nen hot geben und das wars. Marken bekommen und nächstes Teil gekauft, schnell PDK 10&25, wurde mehr oder weniger durchgerusht und war fast full epic.
Klar, kann man das auch anders machen wenn man Anspruch sucht, aber keiner geht freiwillig den schweren Weg wenns einfach geht, gesunder Menschenverstand. Manchmal muss man halt dazu "gezwungen" werden. Hat zu Classic auch geklappt und NIEMAND hat sich beschwert, heute heult man bei allem, egal was ist weil Blizzard es immer einfacher macht.
Das ist kein Mimimi von wegen Classic war alles besser und heute ist der Content so leicht, im Gegenteil ich finde vieles besser als zu Classiczeiten, doch manche Dinge sollten einfach fordernder sein, damit das Spiel mehr Spaß macht.

Edit: Das große Problem was ich ebenfalls zu Cataclysm befürchte, lässt sich einfach dadurch beheben indem man die Items nicht zu sehr pusht von Content zu Content, dann gibts auch keine Werteinflation, aber ka wie man das Blizzard als kleiner Spieler begreiflich machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## billsix (22. Juli 2010)

hi ich fand das instanz suche system sehr gut !

Level Gebiete auch war nicht schlecht !

Wenn man meinen es ist alles zu leicht dann frag ich mich warum haben nicht mal so viele lk in 25 geschaft oder hardmode bosse .
Manche laber echt müll zusammen es ist so leicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 echter lacher sind manche


----------



## Kashia02 (22. Juli 2010)

Pro: 
- Ulduar (+HMs - no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- DK (steinigt mich, ich find den WotLk-DK einfach nur nice, schade was mit ihm nun passieren wird)
- Dungeon Finder allg: Man meldet sich an, wählt seine Rolle und die Instanz und kann nebenbei Questen, Farmen, Leveln
- Heroische Raids (fälschlicherweise mit Hardmodes verwechselt): Sie trennen die Casuals von den eingefleischten, so haben beide Spaß. "Bock auf PdK? - Nee, zu leicht, ich geh PdoK" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Achievments: Kein Raid am laufen, sonst nix zu tun daheim... okay angel ich mir n paar Erfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Contra:
- Community: Bin zwar erst seit 2.4 wieder richtig dabei, aber mit jedem neuen Patch schien sich die Anzahl der Brainbugs zu erhöhen ._. 
- Kein heroic für Naxx: Naxx soll sein altes Flair wiederhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- AK: Casual schön und gut, mich störts nicht, aber DAS is wohl etwas übertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Dungeon-Finder "Teleportfunktion": Situation nach einem Wipe: "Wo isn der Eingang?" // + Förderung der Laufschwäche der User, kein Ganking/Ehreboni mehr vorm Ini-Eingang (Auch wenn ich oft Batsch gefressen hab, es war lustig ^^)
- Aussterben des alten Contents
- Equipment/Attribute-Inflation: Bsp: Klingen von Azzinoth haben zusammen 43Bew. und 57Ausdauer(legendary, 2x 1h), okay, Level 80 gibt neue Maßstäbe an, aber allein der Unterschied zwischen ilvl200 und 283(!?) ist größer als das gesamte Potential der alten legendären Waffen für welche man sich einen aufreissen musste... Full Epic? sagt nix mehr aus! Blaue Items? Der kann doch gar nix! Gearscore? Brauch ich nicht, ich hab icc10 10/12 auch mit t9 geschafft! Neuer Raidcontent? Juhuu, der letzte High-End-Überraid is nix mehr wert! (Wer ging seit PdK noch nach Ulduar? Wen juckt nun noch PdK[nonheroisch] seit icc? Wer geht überhaupt noch Malygos legen!?)


----------



## GinoCasino (22. Juli 2010)

*Was mir gefallen hat:*
-Die Quests (als Questhasser) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel Abwechselung, Fahrzeuge etc. Pforte des Zorns Q-Reihe <3
-Viele Mounts/ Pets/ Funitems
-Erfolgssystem mit den Belohnungen Titel, Mounts, Wappenröcke etc.
-Level Eq hab zwar nur ein Twink aber finds Trotzdem nett
-Die Raids außer Ulduar mochte das Design nicht und die Itemdesings auch net aber Bosskämpfe waren gut.
-Den Lichking Kampf fand den schon recht Episch.
-Dungeon Browser selten benutzt aber sehr praktisch.
-Hardmodes
-Recht zügiges Equippen
-Schaffbare Heros zu 70er Zeiten brauchte man schon gutes Eq um alle überhaupt Clear zu sehen, wo das Drop Eq schon unnötig war.


*Was hat mir nicht gefallen:*
-Der Kontinent ist gut gestalltet aber auf dauer bissl langweilig passt zwar zum Thema aber dauer Winter ist auf dauer bissl depressiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-Zu viele Marken Heldentum/Ehre/Triumph/Frost etc. früher gabs Gerechtigkeit und das hat auch gepasst das wurde die Menge einfach hoch gesetzt.
-Die T-Sets wenig Abwechselung teilweise sahen alle gleich aus (Rüstungsklassen beim T9 z.B.) und gleichfarbig, meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Arbeit reingesteckt.
-Zu schneller Content Nachschub.
-Die Hero Inzen anfangs noch recht spannend aber später mit verbessertem Eq Langweilig denke aber das ist Normal (ich weiß Wiederspruch zu oben aber gab leider kein Mittelding).
-Dalaran ist gut gestalltet aber einfach zu klein.
-Berufspezialisierungen haben mit WotLK keinen Sinn gemacht z.B. Schwertschmiedemeister.
-Es wurde zu viel an den Klassen gepatcht hoch/runter was dazür führe immer umzusockeln/umskillen.
-PvP ist fast unnötig geworden. Früher konnte man T-Sets mit S-Sets kombinieren um im PvE weiterzukommen zumindest für den Anfang war das ne gute Alternative.
-Todesritter


----------



## Damokles (22. Juli 2010)

+Gruppensuche Tool
- Gearscore


----------



## Harkor (22. Juli 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Was hat mir mit WotLK gefallen? Hmm...
> Genau! Das die 15% an Hardcoregamer, oder auch liebevoll "Nerds" oder "Freaks" genannt, rumgeheult haben wie ein kleines Kind das man den Schnuller weggenommen hat, als der gesamte Content für normale Spieler wie mich, den restlichen 85%, zugänglich gemacht wurde. ...
> 
> gekürzt
> ...



Danke Black Devil!
Dein ganzer Beitrag spricht mir aus der Seele.

Tante Edit flüstert mir grade zu, dass dies wohl wieder ein Write-Only-Thread ist, denn sonst hätten sich sicher viele über deinen Beitrag aufgeregt.


----------



## Shylya (22. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich fand ich im gesamten WoTLK nicht so schlimm, wobei mich das einfallslose Naxx genervt hat... favorit war eindeutig das Erfolgssystem, das wirklich das Spiel interessanter gemacht hat.


----------



## Topperharly (22. Juli 2010)

Me happy
+wrathgate-quest-reihe
+der ganze rest

Me sad
-nix


----------



## Sixe (22. Juli 2010)

Hm... Überlegen wir mal.

Ulduar hat mir äußerst gut gefallen.
Und natürlich, die neue Heldenklasse, ist ja schließlich mein Mainchar.
Die Eiskronenzitadelle fand ich auch spitze.
Und ein paar der neuen Mounts fand ich gut.

Der Rest hatte sich zu schnell abgelutscht und wurde nach mehrmaligem stupiden Erledigen schlichtweg langweilig.


----------



## Megaschlumpf (22. Juli 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> 13. November 2008: Start von World of Warcraft - Wrath of the Lich King
> 
> Mir waren am Liebsten der Dungeonfinder und das Twink-Equip (Lvl equip - 20% mehr EP etc.)
> 
> Was mir gar nicht gefiel waren die Heroischen Instanzen mit dem "Reinstürmen & bomben" denn dies war selbst zu beginn von WotLK schon Programm (cc? Was is das? Kann man das essen?)



Sers
also gerade den Dungeonfinder und das "Twink-Equip" sind für mich absolute Reinfälle.
Klar hats genervt, immer zu Instanzen laufen zu müssen und sich immer manuell Gruppen suchen zu müssen.
Und natürlich hat es auch ab und zu genervt, wie lange man braucht einen Twink auf 80 zu spielen.

Allerdings fand ich es gerade schön, durch die World of Warcraft zu reisen, um an der Instanz anzukommen.
Und ich bin nicht der Meinung "WoW fängt erst mit 80 richtig an" sondern das leveln, die Welt zu sehen und die Story mitzuerleben, macht besonders Spaß.
"Story? haha WoW hat keine story, du n00b!!", dass werden die ganzen Leute jetzt denken, die noch nie den Text unter den Questzielen gelesen haben. <:

Und die CC in Instanzen vermisse ich auch. CC ist in WoW nur noch beim lvln und im PvP zu gebrauchen. Im Highend Content hat sie so gut wie garnichts mehr verloren.

Edith sagt: ich hab das Thema verfehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Höhepunkt von Wotlk war das Achievement System. 
Das Gefühl "Wow, ich habe alle Dungeonerfolge geschafft und nun bekomme ich meinen Protodrachen als Belohnung" ist weitaus epischer als das Gefühl "ololololol ich hab genug Marken für t10 zusammengefarmt!!!!!!11111einself" (:
Ich finde, durch das Erfolgssystem hat WoW immerhin noch etwas "episches" (:

Das war meine Meinung zu dem Thema.

So long


----------



## Emplic (22. Juli 2010)

am besten gefiel mir ulduar und s6

am schlimmsten finde ich den dungeonfinder -> 

1.) weil die leute immer unfreundlicher werden ( "der is doch eh auf nem anderen realm und ich seh ihn nie wieder, warum also freundlich sein?" )

2.) weil man das spiel ab 80 fast ausschließlich von dalaran aus spielen KANN

neben dem dungeonfinder, find ich die leichtigkeit der 5er heros genauso schlimm... bomben bomben bomben... bosse sterben in unter 10sek... boring! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (22. Juli 2010)

Ulduar war das Beste für mich, das Schlechteste? Naja, WotLK halt.


----------



## Duskfall334 (18. August 2010)

das beste? wird schwer ... mhm ... naxx 25?

das schlechteste? WotLK!!!!!!!


----------



## Littletall (19. August 2010)

So..dann will ich mal:

Pro

Dungeonfinder - Endlich keine ewige Gruppensuche in den Städten mehr (gut, als Heiler geh ich auch nicht los, da ich dann in 2-3 Minuten in der Inze bin)

Dual-Skillung - Das hat mir am Besten gefallen. Zu BC-Zeiten bin ich mit meiner Priesterin in meiner Heilig-Skillung losgegangen und hab die Netherdrachen Dailies gemacht, das war manchmal echt gefährlich. Jetzt kann ich mich einfach auf Schatten umskillen und problemlos questen oder eine andere Rolle im Raid/Instanz übernehmen.

Phasing - Das hätte es schon früher geben soll. Bitte setzt ganz viel Phasing in Cata ein.


Contra

Heroische Dungeons - Tja..Reinbomben und gut. Das ist langweilig. Wo ist die Herausforderung?

Markensystem - Erstmal ein totales Chaos und dann ist es noch extrem einfach, an die zweitbesten Setteile zu kommen. Ein Markensystem wie in BC wär mir lieber gewesen. Man kriegt nur eine Art von Abzeichen und darf ca. zwei Teile beim Händler kaufen, die an das aktuelle Set kommen, dafür aber auch seine 120 Marken kostet.

Handelschannel - Ich mach manchmal den Handelschannel an und mach ihn dann nach 3 Minuten wieder aus, da das Gespamme losgeht. Schlimm. Blizz hätte niemals den SucheNachGruppe Channel entfernen sollen, dann hätten wir das Chaos jetzt nicht.

Keine Twink-Raids - Heutzutage geht man doch nur Weekly, PDK und ICC. Naxx, Ulduar, Obsi, Malygos, alle ausgestorben, da man nicht mehr die Notwendigkeit hat, seine Twinks in Raids zu equippen. Ich vermisse die Twink-Raids. Es gab nix spaßigeres in BC, als mit 10 Twinks Kara zu stürmen.


----------



## Phash (19. August 2010)

Bomben konnte man schon zu BC, war nicht soooo einfach, aber mit Pala als Tank und genug WLs gings super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut in Wotlk: der Dungeon Finder, kürzere Heros, Hardmodes 

schlecht in Wotlk, zu lange nur Naxx, Sartharion und Malygos als Raids, kaum Hardmodes in den Heros, Aufkommen von GS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und Achievements


----------



## Taliboon (19. August 2010)

Positives 

Viele Klassen Toll Weiterentwickelt 
Ulduar & ICC 
Nachequippen von Twinks ging Schneller als davor 
Normal & Hardmodes 
Auswahlmöglichkeit 10er & 25er Raid
Endlich mal Arthas zerlegen
Dungeon Finder Tool , vieles Sinnvolle Kleinigkeiten wie Endlich Mounts , Pets usw im Charfenster (wo bleibt die Option für Wappenröcke ?) 
Fetziger Anstieg vom DPS Output von DPS Klassen & HP Pools von Tanks zwischen t7 und t10
Viele Cool designte Bosse mit Phasenwechseln usw. 

Negatives 

PVP komplettes Addon über Imbalanced (erst waren dds viel zu stark am Anfang, zb doppel Schurke , DK +X usw) jetzt Abhärtung & Heiler zu Stark
DK auch Imbalanced (Am Anfang völlig übertrieben , zum ende hin zu stark generft) 
Kiddy Zunahme & damit der Umgang der sich zum negativen verändert hat
PDK war nur ein Lückenfüller 
Luftschiff (da nähert sich was aus der Ferne... Ich kanns netmehr hören/sehen , Eigentlich n Fight mit tollem Potential aber scheisse umgesetzt) 
Entfernen von Pre´s
Alles und jeder ist plötzlich ein Raider weil er sich Gearscore geladen hat & abundzu in AK was abstaubt ^^
Der Wotlk Flair war einfach net mein Ding , fand das BC Setting abwechslungsreicher & spassiger


----------



## Bubblebøy (19. August 2010)

+ Dungeonfinder
+ Accountgebundenes Zeugs
+ Ruf pushen für Triumpfembleme
+ Ulduar
+ ICC Hardmodes
+ Anub Heroic

- Naxx,Obsi ( ausser 3d mit T7 ), Malygos,PDK
- Schwierigkeitsgrad der 5er Instanzen
- Freeloot
- Diverse Klassenänderungen
- Deathknights


Das wars erstmal, vlt. fält mir ja noch was ein ;>


----------



## Grobolus (19. August 2010)

Hi,

Raids

HMs

cool fand ich (wie schon einige andere) das Ulduar HM System, hier war es eigentl. genau richtig vom schwierigkeitsgrad her (Kenne genug T10-Equipte, die bei Mimiron im HM versagen, hier ist halt auch einfach mehr als "DMG-GO" verlangt. Seinen Tiefpunkt hatte das System mit PDK, einer Instanz bei der für jeden der mal etwas nachdenkt die "Give Content"-Community schnell mal abgespeist wurde und eine Raidinstanz mit 0 anspruch 4 mal identisch durchgezockt wurde *gääähn*. ICC wurde das System dann wieder anders, weis nicht 100-%-ig warum, aber gefällt mir auch nicht so, das andauernde umgestelle.

Stile

Naxx -> mal alten Content in die Mikrowelle
Obsi -> schöne Raidinstanz für zwischendurch, Anspruch mit dementsprechenden Equip völlig i.O., Erfolg (3D) mit T7,5 auch echt knackig, viele Flamen diese Instanz jetzt, allerdings das es mit T9+ nicht schwer ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache
AK -> *gäähn* für was ist das da? Gildenraids können schlecht geplannt werden, da nicht immer betretbar, daher ein typischer RND-Raid, bei denen Leute mit glücklichen Würfeln schnell mal an "High-Content-Equip" kommen ohne irgendetwas dafür zu tun.
Malygos -> Idee gut, von Community nicht angenommen
Ulduar -> sehr gelungen
PDK -> Futter, um Leute bei Laune zu halten, nicht mehr und nicht weniger!
Oni -> siehe Obsi
ICC -> gut gemacht, nette Raidinstanz
RS -> siehe Obsi

Spielmechanik

Garnicht gefallen hat mir, der Focus auf "Enrage", wohl bei den meisten Bosskämpfen der "Hauptschwierigkeitsgrad". Für mich auch seit PDK der Grund für die Gearscore-Generation. Hohe DPS > durchhaltevermögen. Genauso verhält es sich auch mit HPS > geziehlte Heilung. 

Support ist zu einer nebensache geworden, fast jede Klasse kann alles, und wenn speziele Sachen fehlen gibts ja auch noch "Trommeln" etc.
Ich will wieder Wipen, weil ein Jäger es nicht schaft einen Mob mehr als 1 x in eine Eisfalle zu locken, da war noch was verlangt ;-(

Durch Einheitsbrei und Rush Conntent ist ein großteil der Community zu selbsterkorenen Profi-Spielern geworden. Es ist traurig, wie ich es z.B. mit meinen neusten Char (seit Montag 80) erlebe, ein geflame und als Noob dargestelle ohne seines gleichen. Hierzu werde ich noch einmal einen Post erstellen, die Erfahrungen auf frisch 80 sind mehr als frustrierend ;-(

So long

Das Grobolus


----------



## Shagow (19. August 2010)

Also da ich seit release zock (von classic) fand ich WotLK schlechter als BC und Vanilla, das einzige gute war das man den LK endlich töten konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.,aber wobei ich ulduar echt geil fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil es etwas schwerer war, pd(o)k war ein reinfall. alles sa gleich aus nur 5 bosse hne trash das ist für mich kein raid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. aber da ich nicht nur meckern will, muss ich sagen das ich wegen dem goldüberfluss nich oft farmen musste und mehr zeit hatte für andere sachen (verlobte, zwischenprüfung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

mfg shagow


----------



## -Baru- (19. August 2010)

Bisher hat mir an WotLk alles gut gefallen außer, dass der /4 Channel nur noch in Hauptstädten
gelesen werden konnte. Dadurch wurde auch der Raid-Dunngeonbrowser stark ins Abseits geschoben.


----------



## mudd4 (19. August 2010)

;p ihr tut so als wenn wotlk vorbei ist XD frühestens nov. kommt cata wer beta spielt und weis wie weit die tests sind stimmt hier zu. 

bis dahin vergehn noch paar monate und blizz wird garantiert noch etwas bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps.: schönster raid = ulduar


----------



## Cloudsbrother (19. August 2010)

Das beste für mich war eindeutig wie sie die Geschichte in Nordend rübergebracht haben. 

Das schlimmste... hm. Also entgegen der Meinung vieler fand ich WotLK klasse. 
Ok den Lichkönig hätten sie n bischen bedrohlicher machen können aber sonst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varagon (19. August 2010)

Naxxramas 2.0 war definitiv verkorkst...

Ulduar hat mir persönlich nicht gefallen obwohl ein paar Bosse waren echt nice aber das Design hat mich nicht angesprochen.

PDK/PDOK: ganz nett aber nichts für klaustrophobische Gamer ;D

ICC: Im Grunde echt schön gemacht mit Abwechslung für das raider Herz *fg

5er Instanzen: naja 2-4 dann wurden die langweilig und stellenweise hatte ich nur noch diese per dungeonfinder (HDS ich hasse dich!)

PvP: spiele ich selten und deswegen kann ich das schlecht beurteilen sprich: ich lass es einfach (Barlow like) *g

lg Varagon

Edit: Ach ja das Questen hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (19. August 2010)

mudd4 schrieb:


> ;p ihr tut so als wenn wotlk vorbei ist XD frühestens nov. kommt cata wer beta spielt und weis wie weit die tests sind stimmt hier zu.
> 
> bis dahin vergehn noch paar monate und blizz wird garantiert noch etwas bringen
> 
> ...



Ja, aber das war der Content nu bis Cataclysm, es kommt nix mehr. Von daher kann man sagen das das Addon fertig ist, wird j anicht weitergemacht. Außer evtl die Cata Pre-Events.

Ich fand gut das man seine Twinks schnell equippen konnt, obwohl ich auch nichts dagegen ghabt hätte die alten Raids nochmal durchlaufen zu müssen um sich sein Equip zusammen zu sammeln.

Fand eig alles gut, bis auf den Epic Wertverfall und das jeder den ganzen Content sehen konnte. Und bevors rumgeheule los geht. NEIN ich habe LK netma auf 10er nh down, ist mir auch egal. Wenn ich nicht genug Zeit habe und nur mit Rnd Gruppen geh brauch ich den auch nicht zu legen. Nicht jeder muss alles down haben nur weil er 13 Euro bezahlt.

Nettes Beispiel:

Wenn ich in Mario zu blöd bin den A Knopf fürs Springen zu drücken dann komm ich auch nicht übers erste Level hinaus. In WoW rennen mittlerweile Leute im Endcontent rum die vielleicht gradmal die Basics drauf haben...

Nya, genug geärgert jetz. Ich geh weiter arbeiten xD


----------



## Totemkrieger (19. August 2010)

Mir gefiel das Questdesign und die Atmosphäre in Northrend sehr sehr gut.
Leider verging die Lust viel zu schnell.
Ulduar und die Eiskronenzitadelle haben mir von den Raids am besten gefallen,auch wenn ich nicht begeistert davon war,das es Raid-Equip für Jederman mit geringem Aufwand gab/gibt.
Insgesamt war WotLK für mich persönlich kein Erfolg und ich habe aufgehört.
Das Raidgefühl wie zu Classic oder BC wollte nicht mehr aufkommen und ich kam mir immer mehr wie in einem Fast Food Restaurant vor.

Mfg Gor


----------



## BillyChapel (19. August 2010)

GUT:

Das was Blizzard gemacht hat!

SCHLECHT:

Das was die Community daraus gemacht hat!

Gruß
Billy


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. August 2010)

Megaschlumpf schrieb:


> Und ich bin nicht der Meinung "WoW fängt erst mit 80 richtig an" sondern das leveln, die Welt zu sehen und die Story mitzuerleben, macht besonders Spaß.
> "Story? haha WoW hat keine story, du n00b!!", dass werden die ganzen Leute jetzt denken, die noch nie den Text unter den Questzielen gelesen haben. <:


 Lass die Leute so spielen wie es ihnen Spaß macht. Mich juckt die Story nicht wieso sollte ich dann darauf achten?


----------



## mariglö (19. August 2010)

alles an wotlk war scheiße


----------



## SchurxoxD (19. August 2010)

also mir gefiel ulduar gut da man dort noch ein bissl cc und fokus brauchte...und ich persönlich mochte den first kill von arthas so um 3 uhr mogens gänsehaut pur als alle im dreck lagen...negativ: da geb ich allen recht... cc?! wtf was is das sowas is arn >,<


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. August 2010)

mariglö schrieb:


> alles an wotlk war scheiße


Lass mich raten, du hast es trotzdem gespielt.


----------



## Lily:) (19. August 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Handelschannel - Ich mach manchmal den Handelschannel an und mach ihn dann nach 3 Minuten wieder aus, da das Gespamme losgeht. Schlimm. Blizz hätte niemals den SucheNachGruppe Channel entfernen sollen, dann hätten wir das Chaos jetzt nicht.




Bei uns hat sich nichts verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der /2 blieb /2 - die Gruppensuche per /4 hattte vorher auch niemand benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snorry (19. August 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Was hat mir mit WotLK gefallen? Hmm...
> Genau! Das die 15% an Hardcoregamer, oder auch liebevoll "Nerds" oder "Freaks" genannt, rumgeheult haben wie ein kleines Kind das man den Schnuller weggenommen hat, als der gesamte Content für normale Spieler wie mich, den restlichen 85%, zugänglich gemacht wurde. Endlich konnte ich mal richtige Equipment erspielen, ohne gleich Stunden, Tage oder Wochenlang irgendwo farmen zu müssen, meist nur für ein einziges Teil. Dafür habe ich weder Lust, Sitzfleisch noch Zeit. Denn ich will spielen, richtig spielen und dabei meinen Spaß haben. Ich habe früher mal Gold gefarmt fürs schnelle Reiten (700 Goldstücke, das war ein vermögen) und das hat mich schon fast nen Monat gekostet, denn mehr als 1 bis 2 Stunden am Tag und 3 bis 4 mal in der Woche hielt ich das gefarme nicht aus. Stupide, eintönig... das war für mich kein richtiges Spielen. Das ist genauso langweilig wie das stundenlange hochleveln in Japan-RPGs, nur um dann gegen den Endboss zu kämpfen und zu merken dass das Spiel vorbei ist.
> Seit dem Dungeonfinder war ich noch nie so oft in Instanzen, viele waren für mich neu. Ich war sogar das erste mal mit Raiden, und das obwohl ich WoW seit 2005 spiele. Nun, warum war ich nie raiden oder nicht in sovielen Instanzen!? Daran schuld sind eben die ganzen "Progamer" mit ihren hohen Anforderungen. Das hat mich total eingeschüchtert wenn sie nach Leuten mit Epics suchten. Epics hier und Epics da, Erfahrung und natürlich die Instanz im Schlaf können. Deswegen habe ich mich nie irgendwo gemeldet, selten wurde ich angesprochen ob ich mitkommen wollte, das waren dann aber meist Spieler wie ich, mit denen konnte man entspannt durch die Instanz.
> Aber nun habe ich endlich die Chance an gutes Equipment zu kommen und somit muss ich mich nichtmehr einschüchtern lassen von den ganzen Idioten die eh nur ihresgleichen sucht, denn ich habe 85% Spieler zur Auswahl die genauso sind wie ich, vorallem angenehmer. Denn wenn ich schon sehe wie sich hier einige aufregen das es zu einfach wurde und man nun ohne "Skill" an jedes Equipment kommt... mit solchen Leuten will ich nicht spielen.
> ...



du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## Tinkerballa (19. August 2010)

ich find eindeutig die frostbrutbezwinger am besten^^

ich hab erst mit wotlk angefangen. aber als ich in eiskrone die drachen sah, dachte ich "so einen will ich als reittier!"^^
 mit icc gabs dann endlich einen. ich hätt nie gedacht, das ich mal zu denen gehöre, aber...

MEINE FRESSE, HAB ICH IN DALA GEPOSED DAMALS!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was mir nicht gefallen hat? nervige dd´s die sich nicht zurückhalten können. aber das hat ja nichts mit dem spiel zu tun.
am spiel selbst gefällt mir eigentlich alles irgendwie, sonst würd ichs ja nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltharanis (19. August 2010)

@ über mir..
ich geb dir voll recht aber das du das pvp so niedermachst finde ich nicht in ordnung. ich spiele gerne pvp und habe ehrlich gesagt anfangs nie was anderes gemacht. bedauerlich finde ich das man gezwungen ist pve für eine anständige waffe zu machen da man im pvp erst ab nem rating von 1800 eine bekommt und eben auch nur durch arenapunkte. ehre hat stark an wert verlorn.


----------



## Hampl (19. August 2010)

gut:
-dungeonfinder
-Lvl-Equip
-open pvp
-geschichte hinter quests

schlecht:
-Heroic zu leicht, und für jeden gleich zugänglich, kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie wir damals BC im Schattenlabby und tdm rumgewiped sind weil 1 mob aus cc rauskam und das mit t5 equip.
-jeder char kann bald alles, war toll damals als shadow irgentwie komisch angesehen zu werden, da man nicht zu den top dds gehört hat, aber trotzdem gerne gesehen war. und jetzt wird man durch andere klassenfähigkeiten total ersetzt. 



meine schlussfolgerung: support und cc not 4 everybody!!!


----------



## Totemkrieger (19. August 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Was hat mir mit WotLK gefallen? Hmm...
> Genau! Das die 15% an Hardcoregamer, oder auch liebevoll "Nerds" oder "Freaks" genannt, rumgeheult haben wie ein kleines Kind das man den Schnuller weggenommen hat, als der gesamte Content für normale Spieler wie mich, den restlichen 85%, zugänglich gemacht wurde. Denn wenn ich schon sehe wie sich hier einige aufregen das es zu einfach wurde und man nun ohne "Skill" an jedes Equipment kommt... mit solchen Leuten will ich nicht spielen.
> 
> Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit PvP an, WoW ist und war nie ein PvP oder eSport Spiel, das haben leider die "Progamer" dazu gemacht, da sie rumgeheult haben das sie PvP haben wollen. Damals gab es weder Arenen noch Schlachtfelder. Es wird im PvP nie ausgeglichen sein, weil WoW nunmal für PvP nicht ausgelegt ist. Spielt Guild Wars oder sowas, da habt ihr genug PvP und das sogar besser als WoW.
> ...



Ach ich finde es immer wieder herrlich,wenn sich wieder einmal eine Casual vs Progamer Diskussion auftut.
Es sind doch immer wieder die gleichen Vorurteile,Klischees und Argumente.
Erst einmal müsste man klären was denn ein Pro Gamer ist.Fängt es schon damit an das sich jemand die Zeit nimmt 4-5x die Woche im End Content zu raiden oder ist man erst ab dann ein "Pro" wenn man sein Geld damit verdient?Fragen über Fragen ,aber doch die gleichen Vorurteile.

-Sie haben kein Reallife
-Nerds/Freaks
-Bekommen sowieso sonst nichts auf die Reihe
-müssen sich profilieren
-stehen eh nur in den Capitals rum um mit ihrem Gear zu posen
-arbeitslos
-keine Freunde
Habe ich was vergessen?

Es ist natürlich klar,dass sich jetzt die früher Nicht-Raider(ich bezeichne sie mal als oft erwähnte Casuals) natürlich im Kreise drehen und freuen,dass sie jetzt auch mal mit raiden "dürfen".
Aber ist es nicht so,das man sich,wenn man vor hat ein MMO zu spielen,darüber klar sein muss,das es etwas mehr Zeit erfordert als ein Singleplayer-Game?
Ich bin ehrlich,wer wenig Zeit hat und nicht viel investieren möchte,sollte auf Offline Games zurück greifen,da man dort nicht auf äußere Einflüsse,wie die Community,Raidzeiten usw angewiesen ist (zumindest habe ich diese Erfahrungen gemacht).

Mich überrascht diese Entwicklung nicht,denn die Höher-Schneller-Weiter Philosophie findet man ja auch im Reallife immer häufiger,warum sollte das in Onlinegames anders sein.Ich möchte für möglichst wenig Aufwand,den größten Nutzen für mich raus ziehen!



> Und der Chopper: Den wollt ich auch gerne, genau wie das Mammut, aber dazu braucht man verdammt viel Geld oder Geduld. Da sag mir nochmal einer WoW wäre zu einfach. Wie kommt man schnell an 19000 Goldstücke (ohne Goldseller)? Also ich schaffs grad mal mit Leveln von 1 bis 80 auf 4000 bis 5000 Gold. Klar, die Hardcoregamer schaffen da wohl das dreifache, aber da sieht man das WoW an vielen Stellen nicht zu einfach ist, sondern immer noch sehr fordernd



Ich denke nicht,das man den Schwierigkeitsgrad einer Sache daran ausmachen kann,wie lange man dafür braucht.



> Nun, warum war ich nie raiden oder nicht in sovielen Instanzen!? Daran schuld sind eben die ganzen "Progamer" mit ihren hohen Anforderungen. Das hat mich total eingeschüchtert wenn sie nach Leuten mit Epics suchten. Epics hier und Epics da, Erfahrung und natürlich die Instanz im Schlaf können.



Sprichts du von heute oder damals?Ich habe nämlich noch nie soviel "Farbengeilheit" wie heutzutage erlebt.Ohne einen GS von 6000 wollen einen die meisten schon nicht mehr mit nach ICC nehmen *grins*
Ich habe meine aktivste Raidzeit in Classic und BC gehabt und muss sagen,das es früher ganz normal war,seine ersten Raids in blauem Gear zu bestreiten.Wo kommt man den heutzutage noch in blauen Equip in einen Raid?
Es wurde halt sehr viel Wert darauf gelegt,das jemand seine Klasse spielen konnte und das kristallisiert sich früher oder später immer raus(Classic außen vor gelassen).



> Und bitte, kommt nicht mit eurem "Skill" an, denn WoW benötigt keinen "Skill". Wobei denn? Knöpfchen drücken kann jeder und mit den richtigen Guides hat man im PvE ne gute Rotation und beherrscht seine Klasse mit etwas Übung. Genau, Übung, aber keinen Skill (Können). Das ist doch lächerlich. Demnächst wollt ihr mir erzählen man bräuchte für CS und Co noch Skill hm? Das ist doch nur Glück und schnelle Reflexe. Skill könnt ihr beweisen beim Schach spielen wenn ihr den Gegner trickreich ins Schach-Matt drängt.



Natürlich kann man hier nicht von überirdischen Fähigkeiten sprechen,aber fragst du dich gleichzeitig nicht auch,warum es bessere und schlechtere Spieler gibt und zuletzt die ,die wirklich überragend sind?Wenn es sowas wie Skill in WoW oder CS nicht gebe,warum schafft es dann nur ein Bruchteil der Spielerschaft,damit ihr Geld zu verdienen?Gibt es vielleicht doch so etwas wie Skill?Ich denke schon,doch ist das Interpretationssache.

Blizzard geht den Weg des Geldes,wie es jedes Unternehmen tut.(verständlich)Mit den Casuals lässt sich einfach viel mehr Geld machen,sie freuen sich über alles ,was die Aufschrift "Blizzard" ziert.Implementiert man halt nochmal 5 Pets und 2 neue Mounts und schon sind sie ruhig für eine kurze Zeit.
Warum sollte man was tun wenn MC Schneesturm es einem doch schön mundgerecht vorkaut?



Wie man die Entwicklung beurteilt,bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Mein Weg wird dieser nicht sein.....


----------



## Squall67 (19. August 2010)

Das schlechteste an Wotlk

- Dalaran wegen den Laggs total verkorkst die Stadt
- T-Sets sind für jeden erhältlich man muss kaum etwas dafür tun außer jeden Tag ne Random Heroic ini zu machen
- Wirklich fast jeder Spieler lief dadurch fast mit dem gleichen Kackequip rum
- Einführung von Gearscore und Itemlevel
- Kaum Anspruchsvolle Raidbosse
- ...

Das gute an Wotlk

- Dungeonfinder ... man musste nicht mehr durch die ganze Welt reisen und fand schneller mitspieler für eine Instanz 
- Leichteres und schnelleres Twinken durch Erbstücke 
- Achievementsystem dadurch hatte man endlich mal mehr zu tun wenn einem langweilig war

Für Cataclysm Wünsche ich mir einfach nur wieder viel Anspruchsvollere Raids die man nicht mit jeder Randomgruppe Clearen kann wie es zur Zeit der Fall ist ansonsten macht mir WoW noch Spaß wie zu der Zeit als ich angefangen habe zu spielen vor etwas über 4 Jahren.
Denke auch die sogenannten Casual Spieler erfreuen sich nicht so sehr am leichten Content oder spielt ihr jedes Spiel einfach nur auf dem leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad durch ohne bei dem Spiel überhaupt eine Forderung zu haben teilweise kann man echt mit einer Hand raiden und mit der anderen an sich rumspielen.


----------



## Silitria (19. August 2010)

Ich fande die interaktiven Quests prima.

Von den raids, gings bei mir mit PDK los, wo ich gefallen dran gefunden habe!


----------



## Bubblebøy (19. August 2010)

Die Aussage mit dem Chopper / Mammut das das für die armen "Casuals" so schwer zu erreichen ist, weil sie ja nur 1-2 Std täglich oder whatever spielen recht witzig grade.
Auch das Thema mit dem endlich ma Highendgear easymode bekommen. 
Schonmal drüber nachgedacht warums Highendgear war? kk

Es ist möglich locker 20k in der Woche zu machen durch halb-AFK am AH rumstehen, ansonsten einfach stumpf farmen, wenn du was dafür haben willst.
Macht kein Spaß, weils nicht hinten reingesteckt wird oder wie? Blödes Beispiel aber is so, Starcraft2 du schaffst ne Kamagne nicht auf Brutal, spielst sie wieder und wieder und wieder bis du's irgendwann raushaust, so is das halt mit dem Farmen, man erarbeitet sich etwas.


----------



## Sergej Sch. (19. August 2010)

Mir hat das mit dem Frakzions weksel nicht gefallen


----------



## mrjohnson (19. August 2010)

In Ulduar bekam man wieder richtiges WoW-Raiding-feeling, toll designte Instanz, knackige Encounter...


----------



## Skuffel (20. August 2010)

WotLK war ne schöne Zeit, bis auf ein paar Mängel.

Der einzig grosse Faupax von Blizzard, wie ich finde, ist dass sie Ulduar zu früh abgesetzt haben.

Die haben da 9 Monate dran gesessen es zu erstellen und lassen uns dann nur von April bis August drin rumrennen? =/

Ich wär da gerne noch bis ICC dringeblieben, denn das nervige Farmen in PdK war nicht wirklich amüsant.


----------



## Varagon (20. August 2010)

Sergej schrieb:


> Mir hat das mit dem Frakzions weksel nicht gefallen




*Fraktionswechsel*


----------



## Kotnik (20. August 2010)

GUt gefallen haben mir der Dungeonfinder, der einen auch mal in Inis wie Düsterruch, Scholo etc steckt..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat man ja vorher keine Gruppen merh für gefunden und jetzt werden die leute da einfach reingeworfen..hehe

Dualspec war höchste Eisenbahn, das war vorher wirklikch lästig, 50g für einmal umskillen, wennman es öfter gemacht hat.

Die Klassenänderungen am Heil-Schamanen..*g* 

Das Glyphensystem, wenn auch mir zu halbherzig


Was mir nicht gefallen hat, war die ZErschlagung eines ordentlichen Aufbaus der RAid-Tiers. Stattdessen wurde jedes vorherige mit jedem neuen Patch völlig entwertet und lächerlich gemacht. Uluar is nur noch ein Witz dank T10 Equip..
Die Stat-Explosion war einfach zu krass. Es liegen zwischen T7 und T10 solche WElten wie von lvl 70 bis 80 etwa..gefühlt zumindest.
Man kann jeglichen Raid bis auf den aktuellen ignorieren, die unteren bringen eh nix. UNd das ist schade, Content schon während des Addons völlig zu entwerten, so dass er sich ähnlich nutzlos anfühlt wie 70er raids.

PdK. Für mich der größte Witz aller ZEiten. Das ist kein Raid, das ist ein 5-minuten-designpausenwitz. Lieblos hingerotzt und der Trailer dazu wirk unter so Trailern wie BT oder ZA einfach nur schäbig und peinlich. 4 Raidtiers waren einfach zu viel, stattdessen mehr parallele Instanzen als immer nur eine aktuelle Raidinstanz. Auf T7 wars immerhin noch Naxx + die beiden Drachen-"Raids" (EIn boss auf ner plattform is für mich kein raid, sry). T8-T10 besteht aus EINER INstanz jeweils, das finde ich etwas erbärmlich muss ich sagen. Kloar, uldu hat 15 bosse, aber solang man nur die ersten 5 schafft , weil man equip technisch und übungstechnisch noch nicht weiter ist, sinds halt nur 5 und nicht 3x3 zB aus 3 parallelen inis. So hat man immer nur 1 ID zum verballern. und das ermüdet ein wenig auf dauer.

HArdmodes waren außerdem eine Krankheit und keine gute NEuerung imo. Raids waren früher auch schaffbar wenn auch fordernd. Wem SSC oder Auge bereits zu schwer war, sorry, dann is raiden nix für diesen menschen. MIt ein bisschen Übung kriegt man das alles hin. Aber übung klingt nach Arbeit und dann schreien die ganze Casual ("Ey lol, ich soll was öfter als 3 mal probieren? NERF!!!!")Spieler wieder, dass das eh nur die doofen progamer hinkriegen und das voll gemein ist. Wannn verstehn die leute endlich, dass übung nichts mit arbeit zu tun hat? Übung, bis man etwas beherrscht, macht den Spaß teilweise aus. Alles sofort schaffen ist langweilig. Auch wenn einige mit temporärem Misserfolg nich zurechtkommen und das spiel sofort in die Ecke schmeißen. SOwas nenne ich geistige Infantilisierung der Spielercommunity.
WIe gesagt, weg mit Hardmodes, einfach normal schwere Bosse her. NIcht zu leicht, nciht unschaffbar mit einer anständigen Lernkurve, zu beginn einfachere Bosse, mittendrin nen Gearcheck-Boss (a la kurator), und gegen ende schwerere Encounter. WOzu hardmodes?

KAufbare Mounts. Sorry Luete, aber das Retarded Horse sieht erstens albern aus und zweitens finde ich es echt richtig peinlich, sich ein mount fürn 20er zu kaufen...oO Da trans ich lieber nen char für das geld oder benenn ihn um oder was weiß ich...aber ein Mount? dazu noch so ein hässliches? Esgibt so viele Mounts, die man sich farmen, erspielen, etc kann. Und dann muss man sich echt eins für echtes geld kaufen? Das ist arm, tut mir leid. Gäbe es T10 für Euros, nicht wenige würden sich das kaufen. Aber noch ist es nciht so weit.


----------



## Pauwee (20. August 2010)

die landschaften waren sehr schön gemacht und bieten noch immer genügend anreitze zum farmen..nur mal ein vorschlag..man sollte in allen gebieten eine region mit high-level mobs einführen, damit das farmen nicht allzu öde wird
danke, wenns klappt

die questreihen waren nicht auf dem niveau von clasic/ bc..ausser vlt in der öde

die instanzen wurden von mir genau einmal besucht..dann war ende

die community ist das allerletzte..jedes kleinkind darf alles schreiben...ich bin nur noch im kampflog..und der ist meist sehr ruhig

inzwischen haben sich die freundeslisten der gamer stark gefüllt und man geht mit "bekannten" partnern in die raids,was eigendlich kein random mehr ist

und das ist sehr gut...seltener werden somit sätze wie:..suche xx für icc 10..gs mind 5,6k..erfahrung und skill werden vorausgesetzt..und nu kommts..

wave me vor vio...ich bin fast am brötchen erstickt als das kam..ich muss besser auf mich aufpassen

einige mussten sich den königsmörder-titel wirklich kaufen...erschreckend..

ich hoffe das die pros ihre ferien genutzt haben um für die nachprüfungen zu büffeln

ich hoffe das die casuals auch mal mit ihren enkeln spielen

ich freue mich auf cata..ohne flachs


----------



## Cazor (21. August 2010)

mariglö schrieb:


> alles an wotlk war scheiße




genau das hab ich auch gedacht als ich den Threadtitel gesehen habe. 

Das Spiel ist viel zu einfach geworden. 
Ich bin kein Progamer, habe in classic nur ZG, AQ20 und MC gesehen, in BC FDS, SSC, Maggi, Gruul - aber den Schwarzen Tempel nur mit einem Char und Sunwell gar nicht. Aber so ist das eben.
Verwunderlich, dass bei einer solche Schwemme, wie sie heute herrscht, immer noch welche jammern, dass sie keinen Anschluß an irgendwas haben. Wie doof kann man noch sein.

Die Spieltiefe ist auch weg. Früher gabs immer noch irgendwas Erstrebenswertes, was man sich besorgen konnte. Und ich rede da nicht von Epix oder Mounts. 
Hier hab ich maln Thread aufgehabt, um zu sehen, was die Leute so interessiert an tollen Sachen:
http://www.buffed.de...s-farmt-ihr-so/

Und? Nix!
Ashkandi? Null
epic Schwert vom Drakki? Niemand
nicht maln Raptorbaby taucht auf.

Alles, was das Spiel momentan ausmacht is Frostlotus, AldiEpixx und pvp. Früher gabs eine größere Bandbreite. 

Und dann diese ganzen Deppen, die sich null mit dem Spiel auseinandersetzen. Keinen Erfolg in Naxx, Ulduar oder pdk, ICC 10 Gear, große Fresse und im Handelschannel fragen, wo man Thorium herbekommt.


----------



## BobaBasti (21. August 2010)

Viel gutes und viel schlechtes ... aber alles in allem wars Prima^^ auser die beiden Seuchen Dps und GS


----------



## biemi (21. August 2010)

Was mir gefallen hat:
Die ganzen besserungen wie Duengon-Finder, Zufälliger BG, usw. Auch die HM´s sind eine schön herausfoderung!
ICC hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen bis auf den hohen 30% Buff.

Voller Reinfall war:
PdK, Gearscore (hat nichts mit Blizz zu tun kam aber auch in der Wotlk-Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, Das jeder sein Gear einfach schnell bekommt und ich sogar mit meinen Twinks die ich selten spiele schon top gear habe.


----------



## Eltoro73 (21. August 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/v/O17bUw8luHs


WotLK....kk... Ohne Worte....

Warten wir halt auf Cataclysm...


----------



## Amraam (21. August 2010)

+Marken -> Zum teil weniger "lootglück" erforderlich.
- Bosse "Farmen". 

-> Besser währe es gewesen, auch "epic" sachen über quests zu vergeben, anstadt auf drops hoffen zu müssen (kille boss sowieso, dann bekommst du dieses item...)

+einfache epics, raid-teilnahme erleichtert.
-abwertung von "grün" und "blau".
(waaas du bist noch blau? ne sry vergiss es)
-> auch hier, durchgehender quest-conten währe besser gewesen als stumpfes abfarmen....


----------



## Tamîkus (21. August 2010)

ich fand wotlk gröstenteils in ordnung naxx und maly waren sehr gelungene raids net zu schwer und net zu einfachdie questst waren sehr interesant und spannend gestaltet ulduarist für mich die best designte raid inni in wotlk pdk war unterhaltsam wie sich garosh und varian zanken ansonsten eher langweilig und lieblos icc ist gut auch net zu einfach und net zu schwer mit ner guten grp macht man 11/12 in normalen mode 10er und 25er oder auch ganz clear

so nu zu wotlk änderungen:

dual spec find ich sehr gut so klassen wie dudus und palas müssen dan net immer zum lehrer renen und auf tank heal oder dd skillen wie es zu bc war

fraktionswechsel find ich doof 

dalaran fand ich als neutrale hauptstadt vie viel zu klein das alle 80er spieler auf soner kleinen schwebenden insel unterkommen

item shop hat jeder seine eigenen meinung dazu

gear score... ein addon das mehr unheil in wow angerichtet hat als irgend ein anderes

es gab eindeutig zu viele embleme viel zu unübersichtlig zu bc gabs nur ein emblem und gut war

die einführung der hardmodes und hc mode für pdk und icc sehe ich zweitgeteilt es ist ledeglich eine küntliche und freiwillige erschwärung oder vereinfachung des raids und es gibt viele fanboys die rumflamen in vielen foren lol wen du so imba bist zeig lk 25er hc achiv 

und je älter wotlk wurde desto mehr ist das nivou der wow comm gesunken 


ich hoff cata wird besser als wotlk und das die klassen wieder etwas einzigartiger werden


----------



## kylezcouzin (21. August 2010)

Definitiv Ulduar da geb ich dem firstposter recht...
War der einzige Raid der bissl Niveau hatte
Ansonsten fand ich TW recht geil
Der Rest war wirklich zum scheißen


----------



## Pennweiss (21. August 2010)

was war gut was schlächt hm 
Die Inzen waren mal keine Herrausfordrung was schade war 
Die Raid fand ich Uldur und ICC nett war mal bissel härter und hartmonds auch coole sache 
Eindeutig nerfig ist und war das bei King das gekwtsche nicht aus machen könntes wenn 1 einem tag da 20 mal gestroben bist jeden mal das drumme gesabel 
und das ganze marken hin und her war schecht der ober scheiss vorallem wenn man alles hate und mal ein stein holen wohlt weil man ja nicht mehr wuste wo hin immer 5x marken runter tauschen bis man seinen stein holen konnte echt doff 
und das cools in ganz LK war für mich schlacht um UC die hat mal echt gaudie gemacht


----------



## Düstermond (21. August 2010)

+ Duale Talentverteilung
+ Ulduar
+ Dungeon Finder
+ Quests und Leveln von 70 auf 80

- PdK, Eiskronenzitadelle
- Heroischer Schwierigkeitsgrad (Denn: Instanz wird langweilig, wenn man sie schon komplett kennt und dann nochmal mit höheren Zahlen durchspielen "muss")
- Vollständige Raidsets für Heroische Dungeons
- Vereinheitlichung aller Klasser


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

biemi schrieb:


> Was mir gefallen hat:
> Die ganzen besserungen wie Duengon-Finder, Zufälliger BG, usw. Auch die HM´s sind eine schön herausfoderung!
> ICC hat mir auch ganz gut gefallen bis auf den hohen 30% Buff.
> 
> ...



Was ich noch zu Positives hinzufügen würde:

Erbstücke.

Hatte nie lust aufs Leveln, wollte aber mehrere 80er haben. Also char voll packen mit den Teilen und schön mit dem Dungeon Finder die ganzen Instanzen machen.


----------



## DontaDella (21. August 2010)

Positiv:
+Level 70-80
+Ini finder
+Eiskronezitadelle
+Die kleinen Cinematics die Blizz gebracht haben, die waren geil.
+Die neuen Instanzen also damit meine ich Grube,hdr,ss. HDR war für healer und tanks meiner meinnung nach eine kleine herausforderung.

Negativ:
-Gearscore ;*(
-PDK fand ich nicht sehr berauschend aber war eigentlich auch noch cool.
-Das,dass Tierset nur noch weniger teile hat als in bc 
-Das Arthas gestorben ist. Sie haben Arthas getötet ihr schweine!
-Das Dalaran nicht kaput ist xD


----------



## Kostex (21. August 2010)

Ukmâsmú schrieb:


> Mir hat bis jetzt auch classic wow am besten gefallen, aber da hatte ich auch noch viel zeit. inzwischen ist es auch so noch angenehm zu spielen und die ganze freizeit geht nicht für wow drauf, und man sieht trotzdem den gesamten content, da das equippen um einiges schneller geht, was ich gut finde. Die besten sachen wo s schön heroisch drauf steht sind acuh net für alle erschwinglich genausowenig wie die erfolge, daher hat man trotzdem eine abgrenzung der verschiedenen spieler.
> 
> zusammengefasst sag ich mal:
> 
> ...



tokens gabs schon in zg^^


----------



## Pumba86 (21. August 2010)

Super gefielen mir die Landschaften, der Dungeon Finder, die Erbstücke, aber uach einige Quests waren echt cool, zb in Sholazar wo man an der Lawine auf dem Riesen reitet.

Nicht so gut hat mir folgendes gefallen:

Viel zu lascher Schwierigkeitsgrad, kein CC, der Schwierigkeitsgrad in BC war super fand ich. die Heros konnte man durchaus auch als Heros bezeichnen. Und Kara? Meiner meinung die gelungenste Instanz in ganz WoW.
Wenn man überlegt, das einige Klassen nun einige 80er Hero Bosse solo machen können...wo ist die herausvorderung?

Zudem zu viel "Epic" wo ist an Epic denn noch was besonderes? 

Außerdem fand ich es früher besser, als es noch Raid Inis gab wie zb BT, MH oder besonders Sunnwell, wo wirklich nur die besten was reißen konnten. 
Geviel mir wesentlich besser als alle in der selben ini, mit den selben Sachen nur mit unterschiedlichen Stats. 
Einfach viel zu eintönig geworden...

Auch T sets für Marken sollte man wider entfernen finde ich, und diesen ganzen Token Mist sowieso ....
Jeder Char sieht gleich aus, da alle das selbe an haben...

Kann mich an Zeiten erinnern wo man dann mal n Hexer im T6 gesehen hat bei dem grad die Flügel "flatterten" das war was, da hat man dann doch gedacht .. "Alter Schwede.. die hams drauf"....

Gruß Pumba


----------



## Spankyhamthrall (21. August 2010)

hmm lich king... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


an dem addons gab es wirklich sehr geile sachen, dafür aber auch viele banalitäten.
von den instanzen her - ulduar, malygos, sowie naxx (wobei man das eigentlich nicht rechnen kann da es ja aus classic ist) - ein traum. PDK war übelst zum kotzen, einfach null trash und nur ein runder raum. die innie hat wahrscheinlich ein blizz lehrling mit den beginner tools gebastelt... und 4 id's pro char das geht mal gar net. toll fand ich ansonsten auch noch dass sich das questen wirklich sehr verbessert hat - abwechslungsreiche aufgaben, sowie lustige und auch heoische questreihen - noch nie machte leveln so viel spaß. was ich eigentlich auch noch ne super idee fand, war das luftschiff. klar, n un ist es ausgelutscht und wirklich gewiped ist man auch am anfang net - aber es war mal einfach was ganz anderes, ein bosskampf der einfach mal lustig war^^
naja, um ein bisschen mimi kommt man net rum - GS, random hc's, equipdiskont waren wohl die übelsten spaßverderber.

auf jeden fall bleibt zu hoffen, dass cata wieder etwas anspruchsvoller wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BioHassan (21. August 2010)

Toxickrit schrieb:


> Ganz Klar Naxx und Ulduar,und das Hammer aus sehn der t sets




Naaaja. Ich sprech jetzt mal als Hexer und ich würd sagen das das T9-Set nicht aussah wie ein T9 sondern eher vergleichbar mit einem Set das man schnell in Heros zusammenfarmt (sprich D3) ... vobei die D-Sets auch noch mehr Style hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megaro (21. August 2010)

WARUM SPIELEN EINIGE HIER NOCH WoW? Was hat euch gefallen? -Ulduar rest BULLSHIT! -Heros waren ja mal voll daneben! usw. 

JETZT MAL EHRLICH WENNS EUCH NICHT PASST HÖRT AUF!




PS: Ich glaube die richtigen werden sich angesprochen fühlen.


----------



## asmolol (21. August 2010)

*+*
Nordend (das leveln & farmen ist da ganz nett)
Duale Talentverteilung
Dungeonfinder
Glyphen

*-*
Design der Rüssi-Sets
Man bekam epiczz hinterhergeworfen
Todesritter
Twink-EQ - is doch blöd wenn neueinsteiger es schwerer haben.
ERFOLGSSYSTEM sinnlose beschäftigung der wow-spieler, sons nix.
Dalaran - LAAAGGS
heros zu leicht
spieler wurden dümmer (kA wie es dazu kam)
fraktionswechsel (das nimmt die atmosphäre)


----------



## Pumba86 (21. August 2010)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen... Fraktionswechsel ist fürn Arsch, auch das man nun aufm selben Server Alli und Horde zocken kann find ich nicht gut. Grad auf PVP Servern.
Das die Spieler immer "Dümmer" werden muss ich leider auch beobachten :x...

Das Erfolgssystem finde ich allerdings absolut Top!!
Allerdings fehlt atm noch irgendwas was einem die Punkte bringen.. also Fun Items Mounts oder sowas...


----------



## comertz_pole (21. August 2010)

Langweiligstes addon überhaupt!!!!


----------



## Matchfighter (21. August 2010)

Was mir absolut nicht gefallen hat, dass alle Leute sich auf Gs und dergleichen Addons verlassenn haben, eben Navi like .... 
Und davon abhängig schoß das gs nämlich auch dermaßen in die Höhe für low inis naja...
Was ich aber gut fand war eben das Grp - finder - tool und auch das es serverübergreifend geworden ist =) 
Auch gut fand ich dass man sich mit Freunden und kollegen serverübergreifend unterhalten kann ist richtig n1 .
Achja und an die die meinen content is viiiel zu einfach geworden etc. naja wenn es denn so einfach wäre müssten dann nicht 
längst alles Spieler auf high - end status stehn ? Denkt mal drüber nach nur weil ihr ach so toll seit heißt es nicht das der Rest der Welt
auch so schnell ein Spiel genießt, naja ich schweife ab. Generell muss ich sagen hats mir sehr gefallen auch wenn ich bisher den Lk noch nicht 
zu Gesicht bekommen hab =)


----------



## Progamer13332 (21. August 2010)

wotlk raidcontent war mist im vergleich zu bc, zu wenig, zu einfach und zu einfallslos--->pdk zb


----------



## Shadowforce2 (21. August 2010)

+++

Ulduar
Atmosphäre in Nordend
Dungeonfinder
Hardmodes
Malygos mochte ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- - -

Markensystem = Epic Fail
Hero Inis zu leicht
Zu schnell gutes Equip
Raid-Reihenfolge hat sich geändert,sprich:
3.0: Heros --> Naxx/Obsi/Ak --> Maly
3.3: Heros/Ak --> Pdk --> ICC
viele nette Raids sind dadurch höchstens von Weekly-Gruppen besucht worden


----------



## Kennyxd (21. August 2010)

ich persönlich fand den Dungeonfinder, Twink-eq , Ulduar, ICC und Hardmodes am besten.
Gar nicht gut fand ich PDK, das wegfallen von CC und Gearscore.


----------



## Freelancer (21. August 2010)

Gut 

Uldura 
Icc bis zum buff nur danach war irgendwie die Luft raus weil man sich immer so ein wenig als looser fühlt ohne buff gehts nicht ^^ Klar man kann ihn ausstellen haben wir auch einmal gemacht und danach ging es los mimi warum abschalten was dazu führt mit weiter zu machen auch um nicht in wow Progress abzustürzen den wenn man da unten ist wird Spieler suche auch nicht einfacher

Teilweise sehr schöne Questreihen und Gebiete


Schlecht 
Naxx
PDK
AK


t set für marken so wie sie meiner Meinung nach komplett versagt haben bei den marken viel zu unübersichtlich bei den ganzen die es gab in woltk 
Diese unterschiedlichen T-Sets sind auch Müll finde ich 3 mal T10 braucht keine sau und auch dazu von den sockeln unterlegen was dann wieder die Frage brachte ist das item jetzt evtl besser wegen einem Sockeln oder bringt der 2er/ 4er Boni doch mehr 
PVP noch mehr zerstört aber das fing ja schon Bc mit der Abhärtung an aber da war es nicht so schlimm für den Pve ler ist mal eine kleine runde pvp zum reinen Frust verkommen 

Ich spiele auf einem Pve Realm und habe aber Englische PvP Server mit im Pool was dazu führt das dort sogut wie nix mehr geht weil man oft Stammgruppen hat 


Ich glaube mit wotlk haben am meisten aufgehört wenn ich mal so bei mir in der Gilde schaue fing allerdings auch schon mit ende bc an aber viele haben so nach 2-3 Monaten aufgehört weil Naxx öde wie Sau war, also war das Angebot an Raids wohl zu klein am Anfang und es gab nicht wirklich was nicht sofort umgehauen wurde 
Ich meine Uldura von Anfang an offen wäre besser gewesen und 4 Monate PDk war die Hölle 

Auch die ganzen Berufe sind irgendwie total verbockt worden und sind sie noch mehr seit dem sie bei manchen Sachen die cd´s gelöscht haben 

Alchi hat aber weiter ein cd Schneider und Bergbauer dürfen aber jetzt lustig herstellen wie sie wollen blicke ich nicht durch warum dann nicht alle Edelsteine gibt es auch so schon im Überfluss warum kann ich mir die nicht eben selber machen und muss noch warten 

Genauso diese blöden Tagesquest für Rezpte (Kochen und Juwi) Manche Berufe kann man recht fix vollkommen lernen aber versucht das mal eben bei juwi oder Koch dauert ewig ok mit Titan sondieren geht es beim juwi auch aber das ist nicht bezahlbar 

_Phasing ist teilweise auch ganz schön nervend _auch wenn es natürlich auch schöne Möglichkeiten bittet hat es auch einige Nachteile den so kann es sein das man manchen gar nicht helfen kann weil man entweder noch nicht so weit ist oder sogar weiter ist als der Freund Man wird so eigentlich dazu gezwungen alle Quest für das System in bestimmten Gebieten zu machen 

Eiskrone der icc portstein sollte da z.b herausgenommen werden finde ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da fände ich es gut wenn die Quest evtl. mit cata gekennzeichnet werden damit alle am ende auch da sind wo sie sein sollten dazu muß ich glaube ich mal was im Vorschlagsforum schreiben ^^

Das Erfolgssystem gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich ich fände es besser es wäre Account gebunden man könnte ja als Zusatz dabei schreiben welcher Charakter es war würde evtl auch dazu beitragen das miteinander zu verbessern weil mal bei jedem char gleich sieht welche Charakter man so spielt ok Flamer haben eh 2. Account aber wäre ja ein Ansatz den nicht nervt mehr die Dinger mit seinen Twinks nochmal zu machen ^^

Kurz bis jetzt war Wotlk das schlechtes Addon es gibt zwar einige nette Sachen die eingeführt wurden Dungeontool gefällt mir evtl hätte es aber auch für den Server gereicht


----------



## Clubmaster (22. August 2010)

Die Antworten der meistens selbsternannten "Hardcore"-Spieler sind wirklich zum totlachen. Wenn WoW so scheiße und unskillig ist, warum zockt ihr es denn nach fünf Jahren IMMERNOCH? Warum geht ihr nicht in wirkliche Hardcore-MMOs a la Lineage 2 o.ä. und beweist Euch dort? Ganz einfach: Weil ihr nicht DIE SPUR einer Ahnung habt und glaubt Vanilla WoW wäre "äscht hardcore" gewesen. Zu Eurer Info: Bereits als WoW herauskam galt es als Casual-MMO par excellance und wurde von den Everquestern, Lineage, DAoC-Leuten etc. nur belächelt. Und ihr haltet Euch für Hardcore? Lächerlich.


----------



## Borgok (9. September 2010)

Black schrieb:


> Was hat mir mit WotLK gefallen? Hmm...
> Genau! Das die 15% an Hardcoregamer, oder auch liebevoll "Nerds" oder "Freaks" genannt, rumgeheult haben wie ein kleines Kind das man den Schnuller weggenommen hat, als der gesamte Content für normale Spieler wie mich, den restlichen 85%, zugänglich gemacht wurde. Endlich konnte ich mal richtige Equipment erspielen, ohne gleich Stunden, Tage oder Wochenlang irgendwo farmen zu müssen, meist nur für ein einziges Teil. Dafür habe ich weder Lust, Sitzfleisch noch Zeit. Denn ich will spielen, richtig spielen und dabei meinen Spaß haben. Ich habe früher mal Gold gefarmt fürs schnelle Reiten (700 Goldstücke, das war ein vermögen) und das hat mich schon fast nen Monat gekostet, denn mehr als 1 bis 2 Stunden am Tag und 3 bis 4 mal in der Woche hielt ich das gefarme nicht aus. Stupide, eintönig... das war für mich kein richtiges Spielen. Das ist genauso langweilig wie das stundenlange hochleveln in Japan-RPGs, nur um dann gegen den Endboss zu kämpfen und zu merken dass das Spiel vorbei ist.
> Seit dem Dungeonfinder war ich noch nie so oft in Instanzen, viele waren für mich neu. Ich war sogar das erste mal mit Raiden, und das obwohl ich WoW seit 2005 spiele. Nun, warum war ich nie raiden oder nicht in sovielen Instanzen!? Daran schuld sind eben die ganzen "Progamer" mit ihren hohen Anforderungen. Das hat mich total eingeschüchtert wenn sie nach Leuten mit Epics suchten. Epics hier und Epics da, Erfahrung und natürlich die Instanz im Schlaf können. Deswegen habe ich mich nie irgendwo gemeldet, selten wurde ich angesprochen ob ich mitkommen wollte, das waren dann aber meist Spieler wie ich, mit denen konnte man entspannt durch die Instanz.
> Aber nun habe ich endlich die Chance an gutes Equipment zu kommen und somit muss ich mich nichtmehr einschüchtern lassen von den ganzen Idioten die eh nur ihresgleichen sucht, denn ich habe 85% Spieler zur Auswahl die genauso sind wie ich, vorallem angenehmer. Denn wenn ich schon sehe wie sich hier einige aufregen das es zu einfach wurde und man nun ohne "Skill" an jedes Equipment kommt... mit solchen Leuten will ich nicht spielen.
> ...


/sign!


----------



## Falwas (9. September 2010)

Am meisten freut mich das dieses Elend nun endlich ein Ende hat und Cata wieder anspruchsvoller wird.


----------



## failrage (9. September 2010)

In aller Kürze:

Schlecht: PVP
Gut: PVE


----------



## IkilledKenny (9. September 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> In aller Kürze:
> 
> Schlecht: PVP
> Gut: PVE




Weiß nicht was du hast. Find PvP ist eine sehr schöne Ergänzung zum wöchentlichen ICC Trott. Hab sehr gern pvp gemacht ob nun Arena oder BGs (obwohl ich kein Fan bin von den ganzen neuen BGs, sprich Strand der Uralten und dem Gedöns)  

Wahrscheinlich hast es einfach nicht gebracht in PvP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (9. September 2010)

failrage schrieb:


> In aller Kürze:
> 
> Schlecht: PVP
> Gut: PVE



*Gut:*
- Dungeon-Finder
- schöne neue Gebiete und Musik, die Atmosphäre ist/war toll
- Tausendwinter
*Schlecht: *
- zu einfacher schwierigkeitsgrad... es kann nicht sein, dass man die normalmodes der inis auslassen und direkt HC gehen konnte. vor allem die violette festung war vieeel zu einfach.
- zu krasse schadensspitzen im pvp/arena. arena joinen alles anwerfen und irgendwen umbursten können gehört verboten.
- "Emblemchaos"


----------



## failrage (9. September 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was du hast. Find PvP ist eine sehr schöne Ergänzung zum wöchentlichen ICC Trott. Hab sehr gern pvp gemacht ob nun Arena oder BGs (obwohl ich kein Fan bin von den ganzen neuen BGs, sprich Strand der Uralten und dem Gedöns)
> 
> Wahrscheinlich hast es einfach nicht gebracht in PvP
> 
> ...



Nice Flame, vielen Dank dafür. Ich habe mit meinem Schurken (Eq Icc25/s8) Arena und BGs gespielt. Entweder mein Gegner starb im CC, oder ich war später tot. Ansonsten mit meinem DK, hat auch genervt. Jedenfalls wenn irgendwo Heiler waren. Vom selfheal fast vergleichbar mit meinen sl/sl Hexer aus BC. Ansonsten irgenwelche Retris mit Schattenschneide im IDDQD-Mode und Caster mit 15k-Crits. Aber warum schreib ich das eigentlich. Ich habs ja nicht gebracht.


----------



## Natar (9. September 2010)

Gut:
T7 - Content (Naxx ist immer noch stylisch, auch wenn die Bosse etwa gleich zuschlagen wie auf 60)
T8 - Egal aus welchem blickwinkel, Ulduar war am abwechlungsreichsten/fordernsten/witzigsten
DF

Schlecht:
T9/T10 - Eine Instanz - 4 verschiedene möglichkeiten -  keine hardmodes nur heromodes - kein kommentar
Arena/PVP - zu sehr ins abseits gedrängt
Fraktionsbalance - Danke für den Wechsel von 40% - 60 % zu 85 % - 15 %
TW
Handelschat - Com


----------



## khain22 (9. September 2010)

also mir hat gut gefallen

alles was mit patch 3.3 kamm und die patches danach war endlich mal wieder spannend
ulduar war auch sehr nice wegen den belagerungsmaschinen usw 
naxx war auch noch interesannt weil man da am anfang von wotlk taktik brauchte weil man sich nicht gleich 232 equip holen konnte durch hero marken damit kommen wir zu dem was scheise war
 ich fand es scheise das man jetzt einfach schnell paar heroes macht dann recht gutes equip hat und kein plan von seiner klasse hatt und pdk war auch nicht das beste null trash einfach nur bosse ok ich mag auch nciht viel trash aber nur bosse fand ich langweilig ^^


----------



## khain22 (9. September 2010)

hätte noch ne frage war bissel länger nicht mehr on xD wie viel prozent hat jetzt der icc buff schon bei mir hatte er noch 15 % xD


----------



## WackoJacko (9. September 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Eindeutig ICC. Eindeutig der geilste Raid (Ulduar hab ich leider nicht mitbekommen) vorallem, weil der HM genau die richtige Schwierigkeit hat.



An sich war icc nice meine Lieblingsbosse dort waren Sindragosa 25er (HM) und Prof 25er (HM).

Das fand ich immer wieder lustig^^

Aber irgendwann is eben die Luft raus und man quält sich da quasi nur durch obwohl man die auf Farmstatus hat.

Ich persönlich fand das Twinkgear Dungeonfinder (zum großen Teil, nicht immer) nice.

Nicht so gut fand ich die Tatsache das z. T. die Legendary Quest zu trivial geworden ist (ich sag nur ICC buff).

Da rannten TWINKS die bei den überdurchschnittlichen Gilden spielten mit Shadowmourne rum. Und sowas ist nicht legendary.

Auch die Tatsache das man sein Gear so leicht farmen kann ist mir ein Dorn im Auge. Cata orientiert sich zum Glück in Richtung Vanilla/BC und ich hoffe dass

damit die WotlK Plage verdrängt wird. (die Spieler denen alles zu schwer imo ist).

Alles in allem sind dass gute Aussichten auf das Addon. Zu hoffen bleibt mir noch dass es wieder so eine Art D-Set also pre raid equip geben wird wie zu Vanilla (was es ja in WotLK nicht gab)

LG

Jacko


----------



## Cultural (9. September 2010)

ich fand eig echt mhh was fand ich geil, naja pvp ging so, icc is au so lala, ulduar hat einfach style


am schlimmsten fand ich das ganze Gold generfe und der ICc buff + pdk

wer sich jetzt fragt wieso der gold nerf?? ganz einfach ich hab mir 2tage bevor das mit dem gold kam für 2 chars schnelles reiten geholt und da hat das auch noch 500g gekostet, und fliegen (langsames!) 1000Gold und das fand ich einfach kacke das es geändert wurde -.- , weil nun bekommt jeder vollhonk ohne farmen flugmount + schnelles fliegen


FLAME ON


----------



## Breakyou (9. September 2010)

Gut: Die Instanzen waren abwechslungsreich und nicht zu einfach.

Schlecht: Der Todesritter, einführng vom Gearscore, PvP hat seinen Reiz verloren.


----------



## Ixidus (9. September 2010)

Uskper schrieb:


> ulduar ganz einfach der rest crap !!!



qft!


----------



## mokkajojo (9. September 2010)

gut:

- dungeon finder
- 1k winter
- ulduar
- acc bind items


Schlecht:

- gearscore
- zu schnelles hochequippen 
- dmg buff in icc ( man rennt ja mit rnds normal durch, ohne den buff wär das atm noch nicht möglich) 
- pdk, irgendwie einfallslos und nicht schön gestaltet ( so boss nach boss)


das was mir atm einfällt... mfg mokkajojo


----------



## Poseidoom (9. September 2010)

Gut: 
 - Ulduar
 - Äxte für Schurken^^



Schlecht:
 - Die vielen Versionen der Instanzen. (10er, 25er, 10er Hero, 25er Hero)
 - Zu viele Versionen von Tier-Set Stufen.


----------



## Contemptio (9. September 2010)

Also ich fand die levelphase von 70 (68) bis 80 am besten.
Garnicht gefallen hat mir eigentlich garnichts :>


----------



## Kzell (9. September 2010)

khain22 schrieb:


> hätte noch ne frage war bissel länger nicht mehr on xD wie viel prozent hat jetzt der icc buff schon bei mir hatte er noch 15 % xD



30 und mehr wird auch nicht kommen


----------



## sharas1 (9. September 2010)

Shocknorris schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefallen hat, waren die ganzen Änderungen von Blizzard welches das gesamte Spiel in ein Casual-Game geändert haben. Kaum ein Spieler braucht mehr wirklichen Skill um ein Top-Equip zu bekommen.



nicht gefallen: die viele leute nur noch mimimi schreien weil (fast) jeder icc equip bekommen kann... (obwohl 251er und 264er zeugs nicht wirklich top-equip ist..)

Top : Phasing


----------



## Traklar (9. September 2010)

Die Doungen auf hero haben mir halbwegs doch gut gefallen. BC und Classic waren mir einfach zu lang und atm hab ich auch nicht sehr viel Zeit dafür. Da kamen mir die Instanzen doch recht. 

Mit Cataclysm dürfen sie ruhig schwerer werden, aber bitte kein zweites Schattenlabyrinth, sonst wars das bei mir, da ich dann keine Zeit mehr für die Instanz hab. Wenn die Länge gleich bleibt in Cata und der Schwierigkeitsgrad (zumindest auf Hero) so ist, dass man zwar nicht jede Grp, aber pro Ini 5-6 Gruppen hat, wo man CC gut gebrauchen kann, dann wär ich zufrieden.


----------



## JustMy2Cents (9. September 2010)

Meine WotLK-Top-Liste:

1. Dual-Specc (einfach spitze für flexibles reagieren im Raid; auch für Leute nett die sowohl PVE, als auch PVP machen)
2. Der gesamte Kontinent Nordend besitzt eine super Atmosphäre.
3. Sehr schöne Handlungsstränge bei Questreihen.
4. Pforte des Zornes + Rückeroberung von Undercity einfach hammermäßig.
5. Unterschiedliche Ausrichtung der Schwierigkeitsstufe der Raids für Gelegenheitsspieler und reinen Raidgilden.
6. Dungeonfinder im Niedriglevelbereich. Es wurde endlich wieder möglich in Inzen rein zu kommen, was sonst nicht mehr ging ohne sich ziehen zu lassen, weil du kaum Leute auf deiner Stufe gefunden hast, die mitkommen wollten.
7. Das man in einigen Inzen nervige Monologe, besser spät als nie, überspringen konnte(HDZ4 + PDC).
8. Getrennte IDs für 10er und 25er Raids; hatte den Vorteil sich eine ID für die Gilde freizuhalten und die andere beliebig in Randoms verbraten zu können. Vorallem für kleinere Gilden vorteilhaft.


Meine WotLK-Flop-Liste:
1. Erbstücke, führte zu einer Trostlosigkeit in den niedrigen Levelgebieten. 
2. Markensystem, wodurch man zu schnell an gutes Equip gekommen ist ohne einen Raid besucht haben zu müssen.
3. Fehlende Freischaltquests für Raids
4. Nordendfraktionen auf Erführchtig zu bringen, war dank der Wappenröcke nicht wirklich herausfordernd. 
5. Dungeonfinder auf 80. Inzen wo erst losmarchiert wird, wenn alle den Ladescreen passiert haben und alle gebuffed wurden, haben echt Seltenheitswert.
6. Die Punkte 1-5 haben diese "Go-Go-Go-Mentalität" geradezu gepusht.
7. Den "Ramponierten Schwertgriff" nicht seelengebunden beim Aufheben zu machen; ich mein wenn man das Teil ganze 3x hat droppen sehen und dann vom Würfelsieger jedesmal im Chat lesen muss "geil das bringt wieder fett gold im ah" ist nicht wirklich so der Burner. Will nicht wissen wieviel Leute, die die Waffen am Ende der Q-Reihe wirklich auch gerne einsetzen wollten, so um ihre Lootchance gebracht wurden. 
8. Das man es auch mit WotLK immer noch nicht auf die Reihe bekam, sämtliche Flugpunkte so abzuändern, dass man von A nach B immer die direkte Luftlinie fliegen konnte; sprich gerade ohne Zwischenstopps und Ehrenrunden am Zielpunkt.
9. Das man es auf BGs immer noch nicht unterbunden hat, dass Stammgruppen auf einen Haufen aus Randoms treffen können.

Der größte Flop allerdings(es sei angemerkt, dass ich hier nur meine Erfahrungen auf Malfurion wiedergebe) sind die Entwicklungen betreffend des Miteinanders der Spieler.

Da wäre zum einen der Umgangston/Respekt gegenüber anderen.
Es vergeht kaum ein Tag, sowohl in den Game-Chats, also auch in den Foren, wo Leute nicht als Boon, Noob, Opfer, Nap oder noch schlimmeres beleidigt werden oder man Sachen wie "f**k dein mutter" lesen muss. 

Manchmal hab ich den Eindruck, dass viele einfach vergessen haben, dass hinter Spielcharakteren echte reale Personen stecken.

Mangelnde Hilfsbereitschaft, vor allem in den Classic-Gebieten. Als ich anfing hat man für Gruppen-Quests immer sehr fix Mitstreiter gefunden. Heutzutage dauert es mitunter 1 h bis du Leute auf deinem Level findest. Das spontane Eingreifen, wenn man im Vorbeireiten sieht, dass jemand kurz vorm Krepieren ist, ist auch sehr selten geworden.
Auch erlebe ich es kaum noch, dass man außerhalb von Inzen, Raids + BGs einfach mal so nebenbei nen Buff bekommt; gehörte mal zu ner netten Gepflogenheit zwischen Spielern.


----------



## Onico (9. September 2010)

JustMy2Cents schrieb:


> Meine WotLK-Top-Liste:
> 
> 1. Dual-Specc (einfach spitze für flexibles reagieren im Raid; auch für Leute nett die sowohl PVE, als auch PVP machen)
> 2. Der gesamte Kontinent Nordend besitzt eine super Atmosphäre.
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
100% /sign


----------



## Hinklstyn (9. September 2010)

WOTL is das beste addonAk FREELOOT!!!!!!!da hab sogar ich ein 270er teil bekommen als ich gerade 80 war!classic und bc=crapwotlk=BEST ADDON


----------



## Flamet0wer (9. September 2010)

Gut: 
- Story rund um Arthas/Nordend
- Onyxias Rückkehr
- generell Nordend (grafische Gestaltung, Quests, etc)
- Archavon

Schlecht: 
- getrennte IDs für 10er und 25er
- die durch Gearscore verursachte Reduzierung des Skills eines Spielers auf das Equip (aber da kann Blizz ja nichts dazu)
- das gesamte DD-Dasein... ohne CC find ich das zu langweilig
- Tanks, die von der einen Sekunde auf die andere fast tot sind. Holy Light spammen ist echt etwas zu blöd


----------



## Arasouane (9. September 2010)

Das questen wurde immer besser. Das Phasing war wohl sehr geil. 

Da ich erst zur Hälfte in WOTLK eingestiegen bin fand ich den Dungeonbrowser zuerst super, weil er doch im niederen Lvl-Bereich die inis wieder möglich machte. Im Endcontent würde ich den Dungeonbrowser wieder weghaben wollen, da mir das suchen von Leuten, das gemeinsame hinfliegen zur ini sehr fehlt. WoW ist eine große Landschaft, in der ich mich "bewegen" will. Leidergottes wird der Dungeonbrowser aber bleiben, weil er doch eine starke Bereicherung für all jene ist, die schnell auf Raidequip kommen wollen.

Die sehr schnell einfacher werdenden 5er Inis fand ich öde. Sie dienten letzlich nur mehr zum rushen und markenfarmen für epic equip. 
Hier verspricht Cata Verbesserung.

Die Goldschwemme is auch semi-optimal. Vielleicht sollten mehr Errungenschaften mit nicht handelbaren Währungen bezahlt werden und gold nur mehr für die kleinen Dinge. 
Z.b.: Spezielle Flugmarken, damit man schnelles fliegen nicht mit Gold kaufen kann etc.

Lg


----------



## Arasouane (9. September 2010)

JustMy2Cents schrieb:


> Meine WotLK-Top-Liste:
> 
> 1. Dual-Specc (einfach spitze für flexibles reagieren im Raid; auch für Leute nett die sowohl PVE, als auch PVP machen)
> 2. Der gesamte Kontinent Nordend besitzt eine super Atmosphäre.
> ...



vote4sticky!


----------



## Cathan (9. September 2010)

JustMy2Cents schrieb:


> Meine WotLK-Flop-Liste:
> 1. Erbstücke, führte zu einer Trostlosigkeit in den niedrigen Levelgebieten.
> 2. Markensystem, wodurch man zu schnell an gutes Equip gekommen ist ohne einen Raid besucht haben zu müssen.
> 3. Fehlende Freischaltquests für Raids
> ...


Heute erst in der Drachenöde:
"Wie kommt man oben in den Wyrmruhtempel ohne Flugmount"
"OMFG Du bist so dumm dass du ally sein könntest, trans doch zurrück noob"

Das was Wotlk durch bestimmte Inhalte gut gemacht hat, hat der negative Eindruck der Community wieder wett gemacht.


----------



## Synus (9. September 2010)

Das lvln von 70-80 fand ich sehr schön und unterhaltsam (in allen Bereichen)
Ulduar hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen (Style, Story, Bosse, T-sets)

Allgemein find ich das Addon vom Style und vom äusseren Eindruck recht gelungen, allerdings weiss man nun, dass dies nicht alles ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venomspree (9. September 2010)

Ich fand es bis Ulduar noch schön und es hat spaß gemacht aber mit pdk ist jeder voll noob mit full T9 rumgelaufen und gearscore kam so .... schade


----------



## Ungodly (9. September 2010)

1. Naxx war nice
2. Ulduar auch sehr gut
3. reiten usw. ab 20 bzw. 40
4. Phasing hat das Spielen / Questen lebendiger gemacht

aonsonten wars eher bescheiden was Blizzard mit Wotlk gemacht hat.

----------------------------------------------------------

Unterm Strich war Wotlk eine durschnittliches Addon, bei dem viel zuviel Augenmerk auf Casualgaming gesetzt wurde. Schwierigkeitsgrad unter aller Kanonen nur durch die HMs am Leben gehalten. ICC 10 /25 ab dem 10ten mal öde und langweilig, Bomben und BrainAFK gehen der DDs also mal ehrlich selbst manche Shotter verlangen mehr Hirn.

----------------------------------------------------------

Ich will mal hoffen das Blizzard bei dem bleibt, was SIe gerade in Cata wieder forzieren... Nämlich Back to the Roots...

MFG


----------



## Zniachta (9. September 2010)

Uskper schrieb:


> ulduar ganz einfach der rest crap !!!




ganz klar! Es hat noch nie ne geilere raid ini gegeben als Ulduar!


----------



## Xheel (9. September 2010)

Mir hat alles BIS ulduar gefallen... der rest war/ist crap. BC > WOTLK ganz klar. deshalb freu ich mich ja so auf cata weil sies da ähnlich machen mit den heros etc


----------



## jeef (9. September 2010)

Find das ganze Addon nicht pralle ;O

Das beste ist das ich somit so gut wie aufgehört habe ;P


----------



## Machinistenlord (9. September 2010)

Ich fand nett:
1) Das Dungeon-Suchsystem
2) Die schönen Quests von Nordend, weil sie mal ne gute Geschichte auch drauf haben
3) Für den Anfang den Todesritter und das Phasing-System, während des levelns auf dem Todesrittergebiet(Ich hoffe es wird sehr oft in Cata verwendet)
4) Die Anfangsraidinstanzen wie Naxx, Auge oder Obsidansanktum
5) Die Nutzung von Artillerie bei den PvP Schlachten wie Tausendwinter oder Insel der Eroberung
6) Die Einführung vom Argentumtunier und den jeweiligen neuen Instanzen
7) Die Gebiete des heulenden Fjords, Grizzlyhügel und Sturmgipfel (echt schöne Landschaften dort)
8) Die Dual-Spezialisierung bei den Skills

Was ich bescheuert fand an WotLk war:
1) Der Stufenanstieg von 70-80 (sei ma mal ehrlich, am Anfang ohne die Erbstücke war es nervig)
2) Das Gebiet Zul'Drak (weiß auch nicht warum, aber mir gefiel es einfach vom Äußeren nicht)
3) Dass man für Kaltwetterflug 1000 Gold bezahlen musste (es hätte auch billiger wie 500 Gold gehen können)
4) Diese unnötige Rennerei am Anfang von WotLk von Lvl. 70-77, obwohl man eh später den Accountgebundenen Gegenstand bekommen hat
5) Die hohe Kosten des Motorrads für den Ingenieur

Das waren meine Eindrücke von WotLk


----------



## leckaeis (9. September 2010)

jeef schrieb:


> Find das ganze Addon nicht pralle ;O
> 
> Das beste ist das ich somit so gut wie aufgehört habe ;P



Failpost


----------



## Xheel (9. September 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> wotlk hat mich ncith überzeugt, zu wenig neuer content und der alte wurde immer langweiliger, wenn ich da an naxx denken omg



eher zuviel neuer content da der alte zu einfach...


----------



## Immondys (9. September 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Dann geh nur deine HC´s...
> Da bekommste dann deine Epics in den Arsch geschoben, ich hoffe das gefällt dir.
> Für Epics soll man Arbeit vollbringen und net nur stur ohne Skill was bekommen.
> Wenn man zu 60 z.B. n Epic hatte, da wusste man, dass er was dafür tat.
> ...



Was dir der Spieler verdeutliche wollte ist, das er wenig Zeit hat und er glücklich darüber ist, jetzt auch Endkontent erreichen zu können. Ferner wollte er wiedergeben, das er nicht zu den Leute gehört, die im Spiel arbeiten sondern Spaß haben wollen. Und ferner finde ich deine pubertäre, unerwachsene und beleidigende Ausdrucksweise mit Verlaub gesagt zum kotzen. Sry, an alle anderen, aber hier geht mir der Gaul mal durch. So, durchpusten, weiter gehts. Das Spielerlebnis eines MMO erfährt jeder individuell, und Leute die schon eine Arbeit haben brauchen keinen zweiten Job. Spätestens wenn man eine Partnerin hat, die Computer Games nicht mag, hält sich die Anwesenheit im Spiel in überschaubaren Grenzen. Blizzards Verdienst ist es, das Spiel der Masse solcher Gamer in seiner Gesamtheit zugänglich zu machen. Dies ist sicher auch das Erfolgsrezept, mit dem Blizzard seine Spielerzahlen hält. Und der viel erwähnte Skill ist bei so einem equiplastigen Spiel wie WoW eher ein Wunsch denn Realität.
Mir persönlich gefiel die Aufmachung von WotLK nicht so, ich habe eine längere Pause eingelegt und schau mir Cata mal wieder an. Bis Naxx war ich noch dabei, ansonsten fehlt mir einfach die Zeit regelmäßig zu Spielen, so das ich vom Equip weit hinterher bin.


----------



## syraiax (9. September 2010)

Ich denke mal das die Frische Nordend luft vielen Spierlern nicht mehr gut bekommt, das Cata auf dem weg ist scheint daher sehr gut zu sein!
Am Besten fand ich Ulduar und die ICC-Hardmodes.
Das Schechteste war der Dungeonfinder...man wird willkürlich mit irgendwelchen Leuten in eine Gruppe gesteckt, die dann manchmal "WoW-Burnout" haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Infinator (9. September 2010)

Gut: 
	Ulduar
	Dual-Spec
	T7-T8 Tokens
	Ini Design (Bis auf PDK (Ein bzw. Zwei Räume...)
	(Level Items)

Schlecht: 
	Alle anderen Raids bis auf Icc Wing Endbosse(Vor dmg buff) Ruby (weil movement need!)
	Doungen Finder (Weil man nicht mehr während man eine Ini Gruppe sucht Bgs machn kann)
	Hero Inis Allgemein
	BG- Wartezeiten 
	Random BG (Weil Ehre-Need, Insel der Eroberung aber nicht...)
	T-Set für Marken und überhaupt zuviele verschiedene Marken
	2. Beste Marken in Hero inis & Jedem (altem) Raid

Wusste nicht wo ich das hin packen sollte aber Mounts ab 20 Epic ab 40 Flug ab 60 schön und gut aber die Preise... Die kann man sich schon min. 10 Lever früher leisten eig. nicht schlecht aber das man alles sofort haben kann... Und von dem Satz würd ich wieder auf Wotlk und Heros kommen aber das würd zu lang dauern.



Rest war nicht gerade Toll aber auch nicht Schrecklich...


----------



## Gen91 (9. September 2010)

Uskper schrieb:


> ulduar ganz einfach der rest crap !!!



Jop genau so siehts aus!


----------



## Vanderm (9. September 2010)

also ich bin erst viel später zu WotLK wieder eingestiegen... hab mir zu release zwar die CE geholt dann aber kurze zeit später aus privaten gründen aufgehört...
bin jetzt vor knapp 5 Monaten erst wieder eingestiegen...

aber hier mal so ne kleine pro contra liste von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pro:
Gebiete = die welt von Nordend find ich einfach mal klasse... (bis auf Zul Drak *würg*)
aber sonst haben die da echt was tolles hinbekommen...

DeathKnight= Ich weiß er ist verhasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich weiß es können ihn wohl nur wenige richtig zocken. ABER gott verdammt ich liebe meinen DeathKnight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Questreihe um Battle of Undercity = Einfach mal Hammer gemacht... auch wenn ich persönlich sie vielleicht etwas länger mit mehr story gehabt hätte

Instanzen = Ja vom Design her super... also was atmosphäre angeht und so... 

Argentumturnier = Das find ich auch super irgendwie... endlich mal dailys die einen tieferen sinn haben wo man weiterkommt 

Contra:
Instanzen = Egal ob Hero oder Non-Hero... die inis sind einfach zu leicht... mehr kann und mag ich auch nicht zu sagen

Raids = Sorry jungs aber auch da habt ihr totalen mist gebaut naxx einfach nur dumm kopiert ICC naja LK nach paar stunden schon down zeugt auch nich gerade davon das es gegen einen der größten bösewichte im Warcraft universum geht

Dalaran = Auch absolut überflüssig... was bringt mir eine gemeinsame hauptstadt wenn ich bis auf in den Katas und am FLugpunkt nie jemanden von der anderen Fraktion sehe? Da kann ich auch in OG beliben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



joa mehr fällt mir grad nich ein bin weg und tschüss


----------



## Saberclaw (9. September 2010)

Das schlimmste an WotLK war für mich ganz klar Die Schüssel der Langeweile alias Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers. Das war einfach nur der Tiefpunkt und meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nur Taktik, damit ICC wieder ein helles Licht am Ende des Tunnels darstellte.
Das ist natürlich nur Spekulation, aber selbst Blizzard kann nicht behaupten, dass PDK ein Geniestreich war.
Das zweite was ich noch loswerden muss sind die Flugmounts. Ganz ehrlich in der Scherbenwelt lass ich mir das noch eingehen, überall Bruchstücke auf die man auch irgendwie rauf kommen muss und so. Aber in WotLK hätten es normale mounts auch getan.
In Azeroth is Flugverbot, dabei sollte es auch bleiben. Ich mein dieses ganze Gebiet in Eiskrone z.B. wirkt doch von oben viel weniger bedrohlich als wenn ich als kleines Würstchen aufm Boden aufpassen muss, dass son Zombie ausm heraus meinem Pony kein Bein stellt.


Das tollste an WotLK war für mich die Zeit in der man Naxx geraidet hat. Damals in Classic hab ich Naxx nie zu Gesicht bekommen und kam damit voll auf meine Kosten, auch wenn der Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht ans alte Naxx harenkam.
Es war einfach ein tolles Gefühl Naxx, Obsi und Malygos zu raiden. Ab dem Zeitpunkt gings für mich nur noch bergab und ich bereuhe eigentlich auch gar nicht Ulduar während einer WoW-Pause übersprungen zu haben.
Ulduar wurde wegen der Schüssel viel zu früh outdated und hat im Endeffekt nichts gebracht.
Der krönende Abschluss war für mich dann als wir Arthas im 10er auf Normal besiegt haben. Tot is tot und Hardmodes haben in der Story nix zu suchen, von daher Fall abgeschlossen.

Fazit von mir zu WotLK ist eher negativ. Es gab gute Sachen, aber einfach viel zu viel negatives. WotLK ist in meinen Augen Blizzards Versuch gewesen, es allen Leuten recht zu machen. 
Ziemlich naiv muss man sagen, denn jeder weiß, dass das eine Sache der Unmöglichkeit ist. Ich hoffe, dass Blizzard daraus gelernt hat und mit Cataclysm wieder einiges in Ordung bringt.



So far,

Saberclaw


----------



## Squall67 (9. September 2010)

Gut:

- Dungeonfinder, aber nur im lowlevelbereich da es dort wirklich schwer war Gruppen zu finden für die restlichen wotlk inis find ich das schlecht besonders da man auch noch in die instanz geportet wird und dadurch wirklich kaum noch was in nordend los ist außer Dalaran
- Gute Quests und Questreihen 
- Ulduar wirklich sehr gute Instanz in der man auch ein wenig das alte Raidfeeling wieder hatte
- DualSpecc
- ....

Schlecht:

- Phasing muss noch ein wenig ausgearbeitet werden dadurch konnte man manchen leuten bei quests nicht helfen
- Markensystem, es gab einfach zu viele Items für die Marken und man kann/konnte sie viel zu leicht farmen sodass man twinks nach spätestens 1 Woche locker ICC mitnehmen konnte
- Instanzen waren zu wenig anspruchsvoll bis auf die ICC dinger vllt
- Bossrecycling wie bei Onyxia .... da kommt ja leider in Cata noch mehr die Story bietet noch so viele Möglichkeiten aber werden ja hoffentlich noch ein paar addons kommen
- Der Umgangston der Leute hatte heute noch einen Magier der meinte alles pullen zu müssen und hab ihn dann sterben lassen und wurde dann beleidigt :/

Letzter schlechter Punkt worüber sich wohl am meisten streiten lässt ist bei mir leider das wirklich jeder den kompletten Content sehen kann/darf... keine ahnung was daran spaß macht ein Spiel "durchzuspielen" wenn es viel zu leicht und anspruchlos ist wenn ihr ein andere Spiel Offline spielt und ihr kommt nicht weiter macht es ja auch kein Mensch leichter für euch außer man nutzt irgendwelche Cheats :/


----------



## Thoriumobi (9. September 2010)

Vanderm schrieb:


> Raids = Sorry jungs aber auch da habt ihr totalen mist gebaut naxx einfach nur dumm kopiert ICC naja LK nach paar stunden schon down zeugt auch nich gerade davon das es gegen einen der größten bösewichte im Warcraft universum geht



Is klar, und du warst wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Immer dieses blöde Gewäsch.... ^^


----------



## Pusillin (10. September 2010)

Definitiv das Erfolgspunktesystem - Endlich mal was für Solo Spieler und Leute die
nicht immer die ganze Zeit da sein könnnen, auch spontan mal weg müssen.


----------



## Klos1 (10. September 2010)

DasGehirn schrieb:


> auf der einen seite sagst du dir gefällt der dungeon-finder und aud der anderen gefällt dir nich das reinrushen und schnell marken holen, da stimmt doch was nich^^ nur durch den dungeon finder wurde es doch noch mehr zum brain-afk 2 marken holen



Was hat denn der Dungeon-Finder mit dem Design der Instanzen zu tun? Garnichts! Er ist nur da, um Mitglieder zu finden, ohne selbst danach suchen zu müssen. Da stimmt schon was in deiner Logik nicht. Und zwar ganz gewaltig.
Ob man Instanzen durchrushen kann oder nicht, hängt nicht mit einem Tool zusammen, das Gruppenmitglieder findet.



Squall67 schrieb:


> Letzter schlechter Punkt worüber sich wohl am meisten streiten lässt ist bei mir leider das wirklich jeder den kompletten Content sehen kann/darf... keine ahnung was daran spaß macht ein Spiel "durchzuspielen" wenn es viel zu leicht und anspruchlos ist wenn ihr ein andere Spiel Offline spielt und ihr kommt nicht weiter macht es ja auch kein Mensch leichter für euch außer man nutzt irgendwelche Cheats :/



Es gibt aber kein Offline-Spiel, dass nicht binnen 50 Stunden maximal durchgespielt werden kann. Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. In Wow musstest du bisweilen viel mehr Zeit reinstecken. Zeit, die erwachsene arbeitende Menschen nicht unbedingt mehr haben. Deswegen musst du einen Kompromis machen und genau das tat Blizzard. Denn nur von Dauerzocker kann sich Blizzard auf Dauer nicht ernähren. Was passiert also, wenn der gesamte Content nur noch von Dauerzocker gesehen werden kann? Die Leute mit weniger Zeit hören auf. Und was passiert wiederum, wenn diese Leute alle aufhören? Dein Wow verschwindet in der Versenkung! Und was genau machst du dann? Je weniger Einnahmen, um so weniger Entwickler, um so weniger bzw. im schlimmsten Fall gar kein Content mehr für dich.


----------



## Cathan (10. September 2010)

Squall67 schrieb:


> Schlecht:
> - Markensystem, es gab einfach zu viele Items für die Marken und man kann/konnte sie viel zu leicht farmen sodass man twinks nach spätestens 1 Woche locker ICC mitnehmen konnte


Was ist daran schlecht?



DasGehirn schrieb:


> auf der einen seite sagst du dir gefällt der dungeon-finder und aud der anderen gefällt dir nich das reinrushen und schnell marken holen, da stimmt doch was nich^^ nur durch den dungeon finder wurde es doch noch mehr zum brain-afk 2 marken holen


Dungeonfinder sucht nur die Gruppe, für das gerush ist nur das Instanz-Design zuständig.


Klos schrieb:


> Es gibt aber kein Offline-Spiel, dass nicht binnen 50 Stunden maximal durchgespielt werden kann. Und genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer. In Wow musstest du bisweilen viel mehr Zeit reinstecken. Zeit, die erwachsene arbeitende Menschen nicht unbedingt mehr haben. Deswegen musst du einen Kompromis machen und genau das tat Blizzard. Denn nur von Dauerzocker kann sich Blizzard auf Dauer nicht ernähren. Was passiert also, wenn der gesamte Content nur noch von Dauerzocker gesehen werden kann? Die Leute mit weniger Zeit hören auf. Und was passiert wiederum, wenn diese Leute alle aufhören? Dein Wow verschwindet in der Versenkung! Und was genau machst du dann? Je weniger Einnahmen, um so weniger Entwickler, um so weniger bzw. im schlimmsten Fall gar kein Content mehr für dich.


so siehts aus!


----------



## Borgok (10. September 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Das zweite was ich noch loswerden muss sind die Flugmounts. Ganz ehrlich in der Scherbenwelt lass ich mir das noch eingehen, überall Bruchstücke auf die man auch irgendwie rauf kommen muss und so. Aber in WotLK hätten es normale mounts auch getan.
> In Azeroth is Flugverbot, dabei sollte es auch bleiben. Ich mein dieses ganze Gebiet in Eiskrone z.B. wirkt doch von oben viel weniger bedrohlich als wenn ich als kleines Würstchen aufm Boden aufpassen muss, dass son Zombie ausm heraus meinem Pony kein Bein stellt.


WAS?!
Flugmounts finde ich mit das beste was je in WoW eingeführt wurde.
Fliegen ist doch mehr als nur ein Mittel zum Zweck. Es gibt so etwas das nennt sich "Traum vom Fliegen", der unzählige Menschen begeistert. Klar ist WoW kein Flugsimulator, dennoch fand ich es supersupertoll als ich endlich mit BC auch die Welt aus der Luft sehen konnte, allein vom Spielspaß her.
Ich will die Welt von oben sehen, da wo die Freiheit grenzenlos ist.

Und unabhängig vom Spielspaß bereichern sie das Spiel, man ist nahezu uneingeschränkt mobil, schnell unterwegs und das questen wird auch erleichtert. 

Dass ich nicht bei jedem Mob aufpassen muss und die Feinde einfach schnell überfliegen kann, ist doch gut so. Nicht jeder hat die Zeit und Lust sich lang und auf Umwegen durch die Gebiete zu quälen. Wenn du es anders willst steig doch vom Flugmount ab. 

Auch scheinst du dich nicht allzu sehr mit den Gebieten auszukennen. 
Scherbenwelt "Bruchstücke auf die man auch irgendwie raufkommen muss"!? Die Scherbenwelt war bis Lv70 fürs Landmount ausgelegt. Und wo gibts da überall Bruchstücke? Das meiste ist auch auf dem Bodenweg erreichbar. Die meisten unerreichbaren Gebiete liegen oben im Gebirge wo mit Absicht kein Landweg hochführt da es Lv70-Endcontent sein sollte (Vortexgipfel, Skettis...).
Und von solchen nur mit dem Flugmount erreichbaren Gebieten gibts in Nordend mindestens ebensoviele. Nordend ist ab Lv 77 (nicht 80!) schon eindeutig fürs fliegen ausgelegt, in den Sturmgipfeln und Eiskrone wirds ohne Flugmount schon problematisch, jedenfalls problematischer als überall in der Scherbenwelt.

Oft kommt auch das Argument "Vom Boden sieht man vielmehr, es sieht besser aus, aus der Luft verpasst man alles...".
Das ist absolut lächerlich.

Gerade mit den Flugmounts _kann_ man die Landschaft viel besser und schöner erleben als ohne. Niemand zwingt einen nur schnell in großer Höhe von Ort zu Ort zu fliegen, man kann auch in niedriger Höhe fliegen, man kann auch längere Wege einlegen und man kann selbst mit dem Flugmount am Boden laufen! Aus der Luft hat man viele schöne Blicke auf die Landschaft die man vom Boden nie haben kann.

Wie kannst du im RL mehr von einer Landschaft sehen? Wenn man dir
a) ein Auto zur Verfügung stellt
oder
b) ein Auto und einen Hubschrauber zur Verfügung stellt, die du je nach belieben benutzen kannst und auch immer wechseln kannst ??
Das kann man 1:1 in WoW übertragen. 

Für jeden "Landschaftsliebhaber" in WoW der kein Brett vor dem Kopf hat sind die Flugmounts ein wahrer Segen. Wer die Welt vom Boden sehen will kann doch jederzeit vom Flugmount absteigen, niemand wird gezwungen zu fliegen (es gibt zwar einige Stellen die nur mit dem Flugmount zu erreichen sind, aber da ist es für den Bodenmountfan nicht zuviel verlangt kurz aufs Flugmount zu steigen und diese kleine Hürde zu überwinden.).

Wer das nicht kann (Weg des kleinsten Widerstandes) hat halt Pech.
Das einzige Hindernis um die Gebiete im Detail zu sehen ist die Beschränktheit einiger Leute, der Weg des kleinsten Widerstandes ("hopp, schnell über die Gebeite preschen, so bin ich am schnellsten, obwohl ich ja eigentlich das Gebiet im Detail sehen will und auch vom Flugmount absteigen könnte oder auch langsam fliegen könnte, in der Luft stehenbleiben könnte, mit dem Flugmount auch am Boden laufen könnte"). Und diese Beschränktheit gehört nicht unterstützt. Mit dem Flugmount hat jeder die Freiheit ob er es immer benutzen will oder nicht, ob er die Welt vom Boden oder aus der Luft sehen will, und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## lavora123 (10. September 2010)

naxx und ulduar fand ich cool  oh sry -Naxx* ist ja aus classic xP


----------



## Sinistryx (10. September 2010)

*Mein Persönliches Fazit:
**
Positiv:*
*-> *Content war für jeden erreichbar (ob er es machen wollte, war demjenigen selber überlassen!)
*->* Inis waren schon stimmig und schön designt; gute Bosskämpfe mit neuen Taktiken
*-> *Quests schlauchten zwar, aber z.B. die Questreihe rund um die "Pforte des Zornes" war einfach nur... genial!\O_O/
*->* Ulduar als Raidinstanz. Es war schön designt, der Anfang war schon toll (Ein Kampf, der mal nicht nur mit Antanken- Damage - Heal - Fertig ist die Laube beinhaltete!) und daneben war für mich das T8 das schönste für die Priester (über den Rest schweigen wir...)
*-> *Dungeonfinder! Ganz klar. Für Twinks die Gelegenheit, auch mal in Inis zu gehen (weil die Suche sonst länger dauert, als die eigentliche Ini! >_<)
*->* Accountgebundene Gegenstände. Für Leute, die viel und gerne twinken ein Highlight. Endlich mal nicht ewig und drei Tage auf U60 rumkrebsen. Es erspart einem auch die Suche nach den passenden Rüstungsteilen.
*
Negativ:*
*-> *Der Marken-Dschungel. Welcher Depp bei Blizzard kam auf die Idee jetzt sage und schreibe.. *abzähl* 5 versch. Markenarten für ein (!!!) Addon einzubinden? Bei BC gab es auch nur eine Markenart und es hat auch geklappt (bessere Items gegen mehr Marken!). Echt... ein Graus, wenn man mal ein Item für früheren Marken haben möchte (dauernd dieses Umgetausche!)
*-> *Gearscore. Blizzard ist da nicht schuld, es war die Community, die damit ankam... -.- Wer auch immer diese Drecksidee hatte, gehört eingesperrt, ohne PC und Internet!
*-> *Durchrushen. Ehm ja... ich mag lange Inis auch nicht, aber das heißt nicht, dass ich innerhalb von 15 Min. da wieder raus will! Gerade für Anfänger ist das eine schlechte Mentalität! Außerdem wird diese Methode jetzt auch in den U70- und U60-Bereichen übernommen (wo man nie und nimmer das Equip für solch eine Taktik hat!)
*->*Der Verfall des Fähigkeiten. Crowd Control? Ist das eine neue Fähigkeit? -.- Die Leute, die aus BC rüberkamen kannten das wohl noch, aber CC versumpfte spätestens in Heros in das schwarze Schaf der Skills. Macht keinen Schaden? Solange der Tank nicht umklappt, kann man Schaden machen? Ach ja... ich sehe gerne als Heiler andere Leute sterben (gerne Jäger, Magier oder andere Klassen mit wirkungsvollen CCs), die CCs im Zauberbuch verstauben lassen, weil es keinen Schaden macht.
-> Damage-Geilheit. Ja, regt mich auf. Ist so. 
*->* PdK. Die mieseste Raidinstanz, die ich je gesehen habe. Rein - umklatschen - raus in Rekordzeit. Hat für mich eher den Stellenwert einer etwas längeren heroischen Instanz mit 10 statt 5 Spielern.
*->* Das allgemein Rüstungsdesign (nicht die T-Sets, außer T9... echt... alle Rüstungsklassen das gleiche Design? Hat man wegen der Weltwirtschaftskrise auch in WoW sparen müssen?O.o). Boah... war das gammelig... Ok, BC hat auch einige Design-Schandflecken, aber das jede Stoffrobe gleich aussah, bis auf die Farbe war ja wohl die Verarsche des Addons. Ich bin leider nicht blind, ich sehe das, was mein Char trägt und lege auch viel wert drauf! Die soll einigermaßen anständig rumlaufen und nicht so, als hätt ein Blinder und ein Taubstummer in Zusammenarbeit alles erarbeitet.
*-> *Allgemein irgendwie die Community... sie wirkt erheblich überheblich, was den Content betrifft. GS und Konsorten haben ihren Anteil daran. 
-> PvP. Was ist daraus geworden... *Kopf schüttel* WoW wird nie wirklich PvP-tauglich, dafür ist der PvE-Content zu stark und das Balancing zu schwer, ohne im PvE/PvP etwas falsch zu machen.

*Zweischneidiges Schwert:*
- T-Sets gegen Marken.
Ich will nicht den Spielverderber spielen, aber jeder konnte ab T9 zumindest die Grundstufe bekommen. Ok, Blizzard schwenkte um auf "jeder soll den Content sehen", aber letztendlich war es ein Schlag ins Gesicht aller Leute, die noch in Raids reingehen, um die Items zu "erarbeiten" (Sprich: Reingehen, versuchen bis einem die Ohren bluten und irgendwann geht es auch) und nicht"Ach ja... gehen wir mal rein und gucken was uns da erwartet. Ist mir doch Wurscht...".
Zumindest die Tokens behielten sie bei, aber es war im T9-Content relativ leicht, sie zu bekommen. T10 ist dagegen,... "etwas" schwieriger (seit dem 30%-Buff werden die Bosse eh z.T. von Leuten umgeknüppelt, die nie und nimmer in PdK reingekommen wären O.o), aber nicht unerreichbarer.
Allgemein sollte man wieder auf das "T-Sets gegen Tokens" umschwenken. Das D-Set wird wieder eingeführt und ist für jeden "Nicht-Raider" und "Raider" *das* Set vor T11. Man sollte zumindest den Raidern einen Anreiz geben, auch da rein zu gehen in den Raid. Ich persönlich werde es mir 3 Mal überlegen, ob ich mir die Punkte lieber "erfarme" für ein T-teil oder lieber in einen Raid gehe und dort letztendlich nur das erhalte, was ich auch durch Heros bekommen hätte.


----------



## Schlamm (10. September 2010)

Wrath of the Lichking war toll. 

Die Spielteile davor waren bloss noch besser (zumindest für mich). 

Blizz war nicht untätig und das war gut so.


----------



## Amraam (10. September 2010)

Sinistryx schrieb:


> .....
> -> PvP. Was ist daraus geworden... *Kopf schüttel* WoW wird nie wirklich PvP-tauglich, dafür ist der PvE-Content zu stark und das Balancing zu schwer, ohne im PvE/PvP etwas falsch zu machen.
> 
> *Zweischneidiges Schwert:*
> ...



so doof sich das jetzt anhört:

das "t-set gegen marken" fand ich persöhnlich gut.
Was mich beim Raiden wirklich aufregt, ist nicht das "versuchen bis der boss umkippt", sondern das "50mal reinrennen und umklatschen für ein item".

Das man dies auch anders lösen hätte können, z.b. durch quests(quest: lege den boss, dan bekommst du dieses t-set-teil)oder garantierte Drops (wie bei den marken) , ok.

auch das die bosse selbst die marken "ausgeben" hat mich leicht gestört...
Marken als Dayli-quest belohnung, ok (für jeden boss kann man sich ne daily-quest abholen , killt man ihn dann -> marken)


----------



## Gliothiel (10. September 2010)

Das Beste? Ganz frisch "Königsmörder" zu sein. Es sich richtig erarbeitet zu haben und entgegen aller Unkenrufe nun auch mit dem Titel rumzueiern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Video (ja, ich hab mich beherrscht und es erst gestern angesehen) ist toll.


----------



## Azaron_ (10. September 2010)

Also ich fand einige Questreihen sehr interessant, z.b. die mit der Filmsqeuenz. Außerdem hat mir als Hybridklasse der Dualspec sehr gefallen.Ich fands teilweise gut das man sich schnell mit Marken equippen konnte, allerdings hätte man das auf weniger Items beschränken sollen. Was mir am wenigsten gefallen hat war das es viele Items gab die alle gleich Aussahen nur mit unterschiedlicher farbe oder anderem Itemlevel. Außerdem der schnelle Verfall von den Items, da hat sich das Verzaubern fast nie gelohnt...


----------



## refload (10. September 2010)

Das Beste war für mich, dass sich mein alter Gildenleiter bei mir gemeldet hat und meinte "Wir bauchen dich". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe dann meiner WOW Pause ein Ende gesetzt und habe wieder angefangen. Damals war Ulduar gerade aktuell. Ich bin dann wieder ins Spiel gekommen und habe ab PDK wieder richtig durchgestartet. Bin froh wieder mit alten Freunden zu zocken usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Arena ist zwar nicht unbedingt balanced aber es amcht trotzdem Spaß! Spiele mit einem Freund Mage/Diszi und es ist einfach spaßig wenn der Ergeiz hoch kommt *g*

Wir lassen uns ja ned einfach von so OP Teams wie Hexer/Dudu oder sonst was schlagen ^^.


----------



## knochenhand (10. September 2010)

das beste ist das hm system, hm ist für die richtigen spieler und nhm ist für die ganzen loser....


----------



## Arasouane (10. September 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Dann geh nur deine HC´s...
> Da bekommste dann deine Epics in den Arsch geschoben, ich hoffe das gefällt dir.
> Für Epics soll man Arbeit vollbringen und net nur stur ohne Skill was bekommen.
> Wenn man zu 60 z.B. n Epic hatte, da wusste man, dass er was dafür tat.
> ...



Sonst eigentlich ein schlaues Kerlchen, aber jetzt is in der Stube oben dunkel geworden, oder wie!!??

Guck Dir die /played Threads an und dann wiederhol das nochmal. 

Und bevor du noch weiter emotional bedingten Quatsch daher redest bitte ich dich folgende Frage zu beantworten. Und denk diesmal BITTE über den Tellerrand.

Wie kann man folgen Zielkonflikte lösen?

* Wie kann man hochequippte Spieler mit Neueinsteigern zusammenbringen?
* Wie kommen Neueinsteiger zum Endcontent, wenn Sie prinzipiell den gleich langen beschissenen Weg gehen müssen wie du? Da kommt vorher das neue Addon.
* Was hat stupides wochenlanges verkloppen von extrem schwachen mobs (zwecks Ruf pushen, Gold farmen) mit skill zu tun?

Die Progamer lügen uns was vor. Sicherlich kann man innerhalb eines Addons bei deinem gewünschten Aufwand 3 Twinks auf 80 bringen und die sehen alle 3 den Endcontent und das neben Beruf oder Schule, Familie und Schlaf. Quatsch!

Lg


----------



## theduke666 (10. September 2010)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Was mir gar nicht gefiel waren die Heroischen Instanzen mit dem "Reinstürmen & bomben" denn dies war selbst zu beginn von WotLK schon Programm (cc? Was is das? Kann man das essen?)



Unter anderem deswegen habe ich eine 1,5 Jahre Pause eingelegt.
Und kann deshalb garnicht viel über WOTLK erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber bald wird ja sowieso wieder alles genullt.


----------



## boonfish (10. September 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Die Progamer lügen uns was vor. Sicherlich kann man innerhalb eines Addons bei deinem gewünschten Aufwand 3 Twinks auf 80 bringen und die sehen alle 3 den Endcontent und das neben Beruf oder Schule, Familie und Schlaf. Quatsch!



Was für ein Blödsinn, die meisten "Progamer" sind Studenten und schaffen dennoch locker einen Main und zwei Twinks in den Highendcontent zu schleusen, das ging sogar schon mit BC. 
Man braucht nur eine erfolgsorrienterte Progress-Gilde. Das lustige dabei ist, dass diese "Progamer" trotz drei Chars im Highendcontent im Endeffeskt sogar weniger Zeit mit WoW verbingen als 0815-Otto-Normal-Spieler, da sie ausschließlich zu Progresszeiten aktiv sind. So vertreiben sich viele der WoW-Progamer die Zeit indem sie sich nebenbei noch semiprofessionell Starcraft2, Counterstrike oder andere E-Sport-Titeln widmen.


----------



## JustMy2Cents (10. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> <br>Was ist daran schlecht?<br><br><br>Dungeonfinder sucht nur die Gruppe, für das gerush ist nur das Instanz-Design zuständig.<br><br>so siehts aus!<br>


<br><br>Hm also bis auf, den Weg zu Skadi(TU), Timerun(HDZ4), die Tunnelpassage in GvS und die letzte Passage in HdR, gibt es vom eigentlichen Instanz-Design her keine Veranlassung in einer Ini das Tempo anzuheben.<br><br>





knochenhand schrieb:


> <br>das beste ist das hm system, hm ist für die richtigen spieler und nhm ist für die ganzen loser....<br>


<br>
<br>
Sehr sehr traurig, wenn man solch ein ignorante und intollerante Sichtweise hat.<br>
<br>
Die Hardmodes wurden für Spieler eingeführt, die mehr gefordert werden 
wollen und auch über die Zeit verfügen bzw. sich die Zeit nehmen können sich
 an den Hardmodes zu abzuarbeiten.<br>
<br>
Der normale Modus ist halt für die Zielgruppe gedacht, die halt maximal 
1-2x in der Woche 4-5 Stunden Zeit hat zu raiden, wenn ihnen nichts 
dazwischen kommt und ihnen dementsprechend der Schwierigkeitsgrad des 
normalen Modus ausreichend ist, ohne das der Fun völlig auf der Strecke bleibt. <br><br>Das macht aber weder HM-Player zu richtigen Spielern, noch Normal-Player zu Loosern.<br>Sondern hat lediglich einen Aussagewert darüber, wieviel Zeit man für Raids erübrigen kann.<br><br>Da es halt - Gott sei dank - unterschiedliche Spielertypen gibt, war die Gliederung in Hard- und Normal-Mode, dass Beste was WOW je passiert ist.<br><br>---<br>Ein Looser(dt. Verlierer), ist jemand der irgendeine Art von Wettbewerb/Wettkampf verliert.<br>Umgemünzt auf WOW der/die unterlegenenen in Arena oder BG.<br>
<br>


----------



## Cathan (10. September 2010)

JustMy2Cents schrieb:


> Hm also bis auf, den Weg zu Skadi(TU), Timerun(HDZ4), die Tunnelpassage in GvS und die letzte Passage in HdR, gibt es vom eigentlichen Instanz-Design her keine Veranlassung in einer Ini das Tempo anzuheben.


Das liegt Stück an der Community (Hauptsache schnell!) und an Blizzard dass sie es überhaupt ermöglichen.
Der Dungeonfinder trägt nichts dazu bei finde ich denn das rushen find schon am anfang von Wotlk, vor dem Dungeonfinder an.


----------



## Sorzzara (10. September 2010)

*Gefallen hat mir:*

Die Ulduar Hardmodes. Finde es jede woche wieder geil, wie Gimpslayer GS Zicken "ickhappe5.9kickbinprog4m0r!" dann bei Mimiron gnadenlos versagen. Movement gibts nunmal nicht für Badges.

*Nicht gefallen hat mir:*

NaxxGimpEquipfarmBrainAFK "Raid"

BadgesEpixxForFreeSystem << in BC in Ordnung da die Heroics ihre Bezeichnung auch verdienten, und es keine Setteile für Marken gab

DK Tank nerfs wegen Arena

AoETastenStreicheln "Heroics" sowie Raids (Uldu war der einzige schwierige Raid in wotlk, und auch da nur einzelne HMs)

Die generelle Verdummung der SPielerschaft, eben durch den zu einfachen Content...früher konnte man Gimps von Pros unterscheiden am Equip...in wotlk hat jeder, und ich meine JEDER Gimpo 3 Wochen nach dem 80 Ding top Gear.

Die absolute Entwertung des Begriffs "Epic"

Der viel zu hohe Manaregg der Casterklassen...Manamanagement, was ist das? Wenn ich Healer sehe, die nach einem 13 Minuten Bossfight mit 80% Mana dastehen obwohl sie dauergehealt haben, kriege ich das Kotzen...was hat das bitte mit Herausforderung zu tun?

Das verschwinden jeglicher CC Notwendigkeit

Factionchange

Namechange

Crossrealminis (bittebittebitte, bringt den Scheiss auf KEINEN FALL für Raids!!!)

Und dass das Questen/Leveln zur Farce wurde. Jede Klasse, ausnahmslos, inklusive Healpalas und Holypriests, war in der Lage während des gesamten LvLvorgangs von 1-80 4-5 Mobs zusammenzuziehen, zu töten und mit 100% HP & 80% Mana zur nächsten Mobgruppe weiterzuwackeln. Das hat nichts mit Spass, Skill oder Sinn zu tun, das war einfach nur noch arm Blizzard.


----------



## dudgi (10. September 2010)

> WoW früher: Gewinne ein Fussballspiel!
> 
> WoW heute: Gewinne ein Fussballspiel, in dem du mindestens ein Tor mit Links erzielst, bei dem der Ball vom Linken Innenpfosten an den Rücken des Torwart prallt und von da genau ins Tor fliegt, ohne dass er die Linie berührt. Bei diesem Tor dürfen nicht mehr als 5 Spieler im gegnerischen Stafraum stehen und der Torhüter deines Teams muss sich genau in dem Augenblick in dem der Ball das Netz berührt mit den rechten Zeigefinger im Linken Ohr bohren.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das beschreibt WotLK am besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

